# إلى كل من يعمل فى مجال تصنيع مستحضرات التجميل



## مصطفى الكيلانى (26 مايو 2009)

إقتبست فكره هذا الموضوع من الزميل هانى عزام... فى موضوع أطلب تركيبه تصلك فى خلال 24 ساعه ووجدت إن الموضوع يشمل مجال المنظفات لذلك أردت تطبيق نفس الفكره فى مجال مستحضرات التجميل..فأى عضو يرغب فى تركيبه نرجو ان يرسلها ونوافيه بيها إن شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (26 مايو 2009)

برده اللى بيفكر يعمل منتج وعايز يشتغل رسمى وقانونى ويبقى معاه منتج فى ايديه أقدر أساعده إن شاء الله


----------



## REACTOR (26 مايو 2009)

mostafakelany84 قال:


> برده اللى بيفكر يعمل منتج وعايز يشتغل رسمى وقانونى ويبقى معاه منتج فى ايديه أقدر أساعده إن شاء الله



يا ريت تعمل موضوع جديد عن هذا الامر و تشرح فية كيفية المساعدة من ترخيص الى اخرة .......و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (26 مايو 2009)

الأخ العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرجاء تزويدنا بالأسماء التجارية والعلمية للمواد الأولية الداخلة في صناعة المنظفات ومستحضرات حيث توجد الكثير من الفورملات ولكن الأسماء المطروحة هي أسماء غير معروفة أذ هي حسب الشركة المصنعة مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (26 مايو 2009)

REACTOR قال:


> يا ريت تعمل موضوع جديد عن هذا الامر و تشرح فية كيفية المساعدة من ترخيص الى اخرة .......و جزاكم الله خيرا


 
أخى الكريم Reactor

دلوقت انا عندى تركيبه مستحضر عاجبنى وعايز المستحضر ده يتباع فى أى مكان فى المحلات فى الصيدليات وميبقاش زى كتير أوى من المستحضرات اللى متصنعه تحت السلم اعمل إيه

أنا هقول الخطوات لكن أعذرنى هقسمها على فترات علشان الوقت 

1- أولا تجيب مكان وتعمل عليه عقد إيجار وتعمل بطاقه ضريبيه وسجل تجارى ويكون مذكور فى النشاط فى السجل التجارى : تجارة مستحضرات التجميل وتصنيعها لدى الغير وحط تحت تصنيعها لدى الغير دى الف خط

2- تعمل عقد تصنيع وتخزين مع مصنع تجميل مرخص فى وزاره الصحه والمصانع كتير وانا شخصيا اعرق مصانع كتير وليا تعاملات معاهم مثل المجموعه المصريه و الشرق الأوسط للكيماويات وتعمل صحة توقيع من البنك على إمضاء الطرفين كل واحد فى البنك بتاعه ومتتخضش لو ملكش حساب فى البنك ممكن تفتح حساب جارى فى أى بنك ورسومه بسيطه 10 تقريبا فى الشهر وبصورة البطاقة بيتفتح

بالحاجتين دول إنت من حقك تسجل مستحضر تجميل بإسمك فى وزارة الصحة بس لسه الكلام الجاى على المستحضر نفسه وده اللى هنقوله المره الجايه إن شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (26 مايو 2009)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> الأخ العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الرجاء تزويدنا بالأسماء التجارية والعلمية للمواد الأولية الداخلة في صناعة المنظفات ومستحضرات حيث توجد الكثير من الفورملات ولكن الأسماء المطروحة هي أسماء غير معروفة أذ هي حسب الشركة المصنعة مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


 
الأخ الكريم الكيماوى أكرم
المواد المستخدمه فى مستحضرات التجميل والمنظفات كتيره جدا جدا جدا ومينفعش إن حد يذكرهالك ومع الوقت والخبره سنين طويله ممكن تحصر جزء كبير منها لكن إبعت أسماء المواد اللى مش عارفها وأنا أقولك عليها إن شاء الله وعلشان مزعلكش هقولك بعض المواد الحاضره فى ذهنى

التكسابون : هو صوديوم لوريل ايثر سلفيت
الدهايتون : كوكامايد بروبيل بيتايين
الكمبرلان: كوكامايد داى ايثانول امين
سبين 80: بيوتيل سيلوسولف

وفى بعض المواد الشركات المصنعه ليها بتديلها اسم تجارى وهى بتبقى عباره عن خلطه من المواد متجربه فى معاملها وهى بتحتقظ بالنسب لنفسها علشان تبيع و بتديلك فورميولا جايد علشان تشترى منها الخامات بتاعتها واللى بيبقى عنده خبره فى مجال تصنيع مستحضرات التجميل بيقدر يستخدم بدايل ويعدل فى التركيبه علشان يقلل فى التكلفه أو يعوض ماده مش موجوده فى السوق

واى ماده تقابلك مش عارفها ابعتلى اسمها وأنا ابعتلك تركيبها واوفرهالك كمان لو مش عارف تجيبها منين


----------



## الجعفرى (27 مايو 2009)

الاخ mostafakelany84
بارك لك الله فى علمك ونفع بك الامة الاسلامية
لى سؤال بعد اذنك
فى صناعة سائل المنظفات
كيف لى ان انتج مثل ماركة بريل ( شفافية - قوام متماسك بدون عرق - رغوة وفيرة - واكيد فاعلية فى النظافة )
وكذالك شامبو للاطفال
وما هو البولى اكرومايت
واهمية الكمبرلان فى الشامبو
وياريت اسم المادة التجارى والعلمى مع نبذة فى استخدامها
اعذرنى اخى لان كل ما عضو اراد الظهور سأل الناس ما يحتاجون ثم اعطى تراكيب هى اقرب للصحيح الا ما رحم ربى


----------



## مهندسة بارعة (27 مايو 2009)

ياجماعة شو المادة المستخدمة في الجل الي بتعطيه القوام المطاطي اللزج او اذا حد عنده تركيبة كاملة للجل او الواكس 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## REACTOR (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا ليك باشمهندس مصطفى على معلوماتك الجميلة ......... مش عارف لية بعضهم يعتبر هذه الامور سر حربي .....و سارسل لك رسالة خاصة نرجو تفقدها


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (27 مايو 2009)

مهندسة بارعة قال:


> ياجماعة شو المادة المستخدمة في الجل الي بتعطيه القوام المطاطي اللزج او اذا حد عنده تركيبة كاملة للجل او الواكس
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
فى أكتر من ماده بتستخدم لعمل الجيل والمواد دى بيبقى اسمها مواد مغلظه هديلك أمثله
1- الكربومير CARBOMER
وده الكيلو ثمنه تقريبا 140 جنيه وبيستخدم بتركيز 2 % 
2- التيلوز (هيدروكسى ايثيل سليولوز) Tylose 
وده ثمنه حوالى 60 جنيه للكيلو وبيستخدم بنفس النسبه لكن مبيديش خواص الكربومير فى الشفافيه واللزوجه
3- فى حاجه اسمها صمغ زنثان لكنى بصراحه عمرى ماجربتها فى الجيل لكن جربتها فى محاليل عاديه لزياده الفوام
فى طبعا مواد تانيه بيستخدموها الناس لرخص سعرها لكنها مؤذيه جدا ومينفعش انها تستعمل فى جيل للشعر


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (27 مايو 2009)

الجعفرى قال:


> الاخ mostafakelany84
> بارك لك الله فى علمك ونفع بك الامة الاسلامية
> لى سؤال بعد اذنك
> فى صناعة سائل المنظفات
> ...


 
الأخ العزيز الجعفرى

بصراحه انا معلوماتى بسيطه عن المنظفات 
لكن بالنسبه لشامبو الأطفال أنا ممكن أعطيك تركيبه ان شاء الله فى أقرب فرصه

البولى اكرومايت مسمعتش عنه قبل كده وملقتش ماده بالاسم ده ياريت تبعتلى الاسم مكتوب بالانجليزى

بالنسبه لاهميه الكمبرلان فى الشامبو هو انه بيزود اللزوجه
الاسم التجارى ليه انت ذكرته اسمه كمبرلان
فى منه كمبرلان KD
كمبرلان 100
كمبرلان CDE
الاشيع فى الاستخدام هو الكمبرلان KD لكن ده مش معناه ان هو اللى افضل حاجه بس هى بتبقى موضه وبما ان الناس بتقلد بعضها بتنتشر ماده عن ماده
بالنسبه للكمبرلان KD
اسمه coconut fatty acid di ethanol amine
PH Value : 9-11
appearence: yellow liquid-solid product
سعره حوالى :24-27 جنيه للكيلو فى البرميل 
والكمبرلان الأصلى المانى المنشأ


----------



## الجعفرى (28 مايو 2009)

الى كل اعضاء المنتدى اهنئكم انضم الى ذو المواضيع الصادقة الاخ mostafakelany84
فقد اعطى اكثر مما سؤل
بالنسبة للمادة التى دعوتها بولى اكرومايت فمواصفاتها هى على شكل حبيبات مثل السكر 
معلقة صغيرة تذاب فى كوب ماء فى دقيقتين تتماسك (تكبر حجم الحبيبات )ويختفى الماء 
سؤالى ما المجال التى تعمل فية هذة المادة

منتظر منك اخى تركيبة شامبو الاطفال
ويزال البحث عن تركيبة بريل الحقيقية


----------



## الجعفرى (28 مايو 2009)

اخى لا اريد ان اكثر عليك من الاسئلة
ولكن لى سؤال خارج الموضوع
عن المادة الاصقة الخاصة بالرخام المعروفة باسم (الكلة) بضم الكاف 
سؤالى عن المواد المصنعة لها
اعرف اخى ان السؤال ليس فى الموضوع
اذا كان يسبب حرج او سيضيع وقتك فاعتبر انك لم تقرا الموضوع
ولكن ما شجعنى على ذالك هو ما شعرت بة من اجاباتك من روح التعاون


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (28 مايو 2009)

منتظر منك اخى تركيبة شامبو الاطفال
ويزال البحث عن تركيبة بريل الحقيقية[/quote]

أخى الحبيب الجعفرى

اليك تركيبه شامبو أطفال وأسف إنى إتأخرت 
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil 1.0[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Polyglyceryl-3 Caprate 1.0[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Sodium Laureth Sulfate, 28% 8.0[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Perfume 0.3[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Water 69.2[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Sodium Cocoamphoacetate 13.8[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]TEGO® Betain 810 [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 3.0[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Citric Acid (30 % in water) 2.2[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]PEG-120 Methyl Glucose Dioleate 1.5[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]NaCl q.s.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Preservative q.s

مميزات التركيبه دى : 1- شفافه
2- مبتسببش حكه فى العين
الخامات بتاعتها كلها متوفره فى السوق المصرى [/FONT]


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (28 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة للمادة التى دعوتها بولى اكرومايت فمواصفاتها هى على شكل حبيبات مثل السكر 
معلقة صغيرة تذاب فى كوب ماء فى دقيقتين تتماسك (تكبر حجم الحبيبات )ويختفى الماء 
سؤالى ما المجال التى تعمل فية هذة المادة

والله يا اخى ما اعرف شىء عن هذه الماده ... لو جبتلى إسمها بالإنجليزى أقدر أفيدك إن شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (28 مايو 2009)

mostafakelany84 قال:


> أخى الكريم reactor
> 
> دلوقت انا عندى تركيبه مستحضر عاجبنى وعايز المستحضر ده يتباع فى أى مكان فى المحلات فى الصيدليات وميبقاش زى كتير أوى من المستحضرات اللى متصنعه تحت السلم اعمل إيه
> 
> ...


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أأسف إنى إتاخرت فى التكمله..
بعد ما عملت سجل تجارى وبطاقه ضريبيه وعملت عقد تصنيع مع مصنع تجميل مرخص من وزارة الصحه أبدأ بقه أدور على المنتج بتاعى 

أولا أدور إيه اللى أنا ممكن أسوقه .. علشان مصرفش وبعدين المنتج بتاعى ميبقالهوش قبول

مثلا بعد البحث فى السوق لقيت إنى عايز اعمل كريم مصفف للشعر..أبدا اجيب عينات من السوق واعمل جدول فيه اسم المنتجات اللى فى السوق وأسعارها لإنى قبل ما أصنع لازم أبقى عارف منتجى هيتكلف كام ولازم أبيعه بكام ..طبعا بعد ما أحدد الشريحه اللى أنا هخاطبها بمنتجى

طيب دلوقت أنا إستقررت إنى هعمل مثلا كريم شعر 
قدامى طريق من 2 ملهوش ثالث
الطريق الأول سهل لكنه مكلف شويه فى الأول لكنه بيقصر الطريق وهو إنى أشترى التركيبه من مكان أو شخص بيشتغل فى البحث والتطوير r&d فى مصنع أو المصنع نفسه يبيعلى التركيبه أو فى مركز بحثى أو أى حد كان وسعر التركيبه ملهوش فئه محدده .. يعنى ممكن تركيبه تتباع ب 1000 جنيه وممكن تركيبه تتباع ب 20000 جنيه لكن المألوف فى التجميل فى التركيبات المستهلكه زى ما بيقولوا إنها بتبقى فى رينج 1000 جنيه

أما الطريق الثانى وهو أصعب شويه إنك إنت يبقى عندك معمل صغير وتبدأ قصه البحث عن تركيبه وتجرب وتفشل وتنجح لغايه اما توصل لتركيبه مرضيه بالنسبه ليك وفى نفس الوقت كمان تكون حسبت تكاليف خاماتها يعنى الباتش ال 500 كجم مثلا هتكلفك كام وتقسم على عدد العبوات مع حسبان 3 % هالك تصنيع وتعبئه وتحسب تكلفه الخام فى العبوه الواحده قد ايه

طيب دلوقت إنت بقى فى ايدك منتج ايه اللى تعمله بعد كده ؟؟ ده اللى هقوله المرة الجاية إن شاء الله


تبدأ بقه تعمل الملف العلمى للمستحضر

أول حاجه بتروح المصنع اللى إنت متعاقد معاه وتقوله إنك عايز تعمل شهادة تحليل ودراسه ثبات للمستحضر بتاعى

طيب ايه معنى الكلام ده
شهاده التحليل واضحه من اسمها بيبقى فى عينه بيتقاس ليها : 
1- physical properties : colour, appearence,odour,- PH value, Saponification value, ,etc......viscosity , denisty
2- Identification test : وده اللى بيتقدر فيه نسب المواد الحافظه والمواد الفعاله فى المستحضر 
3- irritation test : وده اللى بيتقاس فيه قابليه المستحضر إنه يسبب حكه أو التهابات اذا اتعامل بيه الجلد
4- Microbiological test :وده بيتقاس فيه نسبه الكائنات الدقيقه : اعداد المستعمرات البكتيريه وده علشان قواعد الصحه لإن دى مستحضرات هيستعملها البنى أدمين مش اى كلام

طيب كده اتكلمنا عن شهاده التحليل ..إيه موضوع دراسة الثبات !!!
دلوقت أنا لما بنزل مستحضر السوق بكتب عليه يا جماعه المستحضر ده صالح للإستخدام لمده سنتين أو 3 سنين وهكذا .. طيب ايه اللى يضمنلى إن المستحضر ده مش هيبوظ فى العبوه بتاعته فى خلال الشيلف لايف ده؟؟ هى دراسة الثبات
بتتعمل ازاى دراسة الثبات دى؟؟ 
أولا اللى بيعملها المصنع يعنى مينفعش تتعمل فى البيت لإن لازم علشان يعترف بيها المصنع يختمها ويمضى عليها مدير الكوالتى كنترول

اولا بيتعمل حاجه اسمها R&D Batches
بيبقوا 3 باتشات ممكن حوالى 10 كيلو كل واحده
وبيتعبى المنتج فى العبوات اللى هينزل بيها السوق
ويبتدى تتكود وتتحط فى ظروف رطوبه وحراره عاليه لمده 6 شهور وبيتعمل شهاده تحليل زى اللى فاتت دى كل 3 شهور
ودى بتبقى دراسه ثبات معجله لأنى بغير الظروف اللى فيها المنتج علشان أشوفه هيقدر يقاوم الظروف دى أو لا

وفى حاجه اسمها long term ودى بتبقى مدتها مده الشيلف لايف نفسه ودى محدش بيعملها الا من رحم ربى وبتتعمل والمنتج فى السوق المفروض للتحسين المستمر فيه وتعديل اى مشاكل فى المنتج

كفايه النهارده كده ونكمل المره الجايه إن شاء الله


----------



## الجعفرى (28 مايو 2009)

بالعربى ياهل لغة القران
لا اخفى عليك اخى تخصصى اليكترونيات وسبب دخولى الى عالم المنظفات هو علمى بما فيها من مواد ضارة :83:
وشجعنى على ذالك بعض الاخوة فى الله الذين لا يبخلون بعلم (واحسبك منهم ان شاء الله):14:
وياريت اسم المادة التجارى بالعربى مع نبذة فى استخدامها :81:​


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (29 مايو 2009)

الجعفرى قال:


> بالعربى ياهل لغة القران
> 
> لا اخفى عليك اخى تخصصى اليكترونيات وسبب دخولى الى عالم المنظفات هو علمى بما فيها من مواد ضارة :83:
> وشجعنى على ذالك بعض الاخوة فى الله الذين لا يبخلون بعلم (واحسبك منهم ان شاء الله):14:
> ...


 
أخى الجعفرى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسماء المواد كلها إنجليزى ولو عربتها هتتكتب زى ما بتتنطق بالظبط يعنى كمبرلان comperlan 
فمش هيغير شىء.. وبصراحه الأصل فى التسميه الإنجليزى


----------



## دى ماركو (29 مايو 2009)

*اللهم ادخلنا فى رحمتك 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين*​


----------



## دى ماركو (29 مايو 2009)

اولا بجد شكرا على المعلومات الدقيقه


----------



## دى ماركو (29 مايو 2009)

ثانيا الكلام دا كله جميل لكن انت ما حددتش التكلفه الفعليه او التقريبيه للاوراق الخاص بالترخيص والمزاولة للتصنيع
دا غير طبعا ثمن الخامات والعبوات وخلافه


----------



## دى ماركو (29 مايو 2009)

يعنى انا لو حبيت اصنع جل للشعر وبريانتين والمعروف عنه فى السوق المصرى ( الملمع) مثل البالمرز وغيره من الانواع المختلفه فى السوق هانتبدى بجل الشعر 
من ناحيه الخامات والعبوات والاستيكرات والتغليف 
ايه المطلوب منى فى ترخيصه معه العلم انى بديت فعلا فى تصنيعه والحمد الله الخامه جيده من ناحيه الشكل والجوده 
مع العلم انى بصنعه مائى لانى موش لاقى الماده المثبته فى السوق


----------



## دى ماركو (29 مايو 2009)

فاهتقل عليك 
ارجو المشوره والتقييم للى وصلتله والنصح للتكمله


----------



## don.markoo (29 مايو 2009)

*{وقل إعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون }*​


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخر ما وصلنا ليه المره اللى فاتت هو شهادات تحيل ودراسه الثبات للمنتج

تبدأ بقه فى السلسله اللى بتتم فى الحكومه علشان المنتج يتسجل

أول حاجه بيتعمل حاجه اسمها soft file
وده بيبقى عباره عن 
1- بيان التركيب على ورق المصنع ومختوم بختم المصنع وممضى من مدير الكوالتى كنترول أو الإنتاج
2- شيك ب 2000 جنيه بس مش شيك من حسابى أنا فى البنك لا .. بتروح الأول إدارة الصيدله فى المنيل وبتقول أنا عايز أعمل اذن دفع لتقديم مستحضر تجميل .. هيديلك الموظف المختص ورقه تملا فيها اسم الشركه وسبب الدفع وهيختمها هو ويترخها وهتروح بيها الخزينه بتاعت وزاره الصحه فى سعد زغلول ان مكنش مندوب الخزنه موجود فى اداره الصيدله ..هتصور اذن الدفع اللى معاك صوره علشان الخزنه بتاخد اصل وصوره وتدفع هناك.. هيديلك وصل أحمر.. هتصور الايصال ده نسختين وتروح اداره الصيدله هيختمولك على الصور وياخدوا منك الايصال الاحمر وهيبقى معاك صورتين مختومين واحده هتقدمها مع الملف والتانيه تحتفظ بيها علشان لو انت موظف مش صاحب الشركه تثبت بيها انك دفعت 2000 جنيه
3- دراسة ثبات المستحضر مختومه من المصنع
4- تصميم جرافيك للستيكر بتاع العبوه مطبوع الوان 7 نسخ 
5- مرجع علمى معترف لكل ماده داخله فى تركيب المستحضر ودى صعب ان يجيبها الا حد مختص فى المجال ده واى مراجع حد يحتاجها يطلبها منى وانا ان شاء الله اوفرهاله
6- فى استماره استماره صحه 17 بتتملى على الكمبيوتر وتتطبع وتتمضى من الشركه المعلومات اللى فيها بتتملى من بيان التركيب وبيانات الشركه الطبيعيه

مش متذكر حاجه تانى بس دول اهم حاجه إن شاء الله

وبيتقدم السوفت فايل ده اى يوم حد أو تلات أو خميس وبيدولك رقم إحفظ الرقم ده كويس لإن بدون الرقم ده متقدرش تستعلم عن مستحضرك.

طيب ايه اللى بيجرا بقه جوه فى الاداره علشان تبقى عارف راسك من رجليك؟؟؟

أول حاجه بيتراجع الملف بواسطه الصيادله الصغيرين واا كان فى تعديل فى حاجه بيقولولك تعدلها فى التصميم وكده
لو اتوافق عليه بيطلبوا منك تعمل الهارد فايل وهو نفس محتويات السوفت فايل بس بيبقى فيه نسخ اكتر مطلوبه وعينه للمستحضر زى ما بتنزل السوق بالظبط

الملف اللى قدمته ده بيتعرض على لجنه اسمها اللجنه الفنيه ودى بتنعقد كل يوم خميس وهى مكونه من 15 منهم كلهم صيادله واغلبهم اساتذه جامعه ومراكز بحثيه 
كل واحد فيهم له دور.. منهم اللى بيبص للتركيبه والنسب.. ومنهم اللى بيبص للتصميم اا كان مطابق او مخالف .. ومنهم اللى بيبص للتعبئه ومنهم اللى بيبص للإسم

اتعرض ملفك على اللجنه واللجنه وافقت عليه بتاخد حاجه اسمها موافقه السير فى اجراءات التسجيل وكده بيبقى نص المشوار خلص يا بطل 

بالموافقه دى بتطلع جواب من اداره الصيدله للمعامل علشان تحلل المستحضر

بتروح هناك فى الهيئه العامه للرقابه على البحوث الدوائيه فى الفاكسيرا فى شارع البطل احمد عبد العزيز فى الدقى
بالجواب ده وبتدفع 5000 جنيه لكل مستحضر
وبتقدم 10 عينات للتحليل مكتوب عليهم رقم الباتش واسم المنتج واسم الشركه والمصنع وبتاخد رقم برده احفظه كويس

وبتتابع مع المعامل اذا كان العينه اخدت مطابقه ولا سقطت
لو سقطت بتقدم استكمال وبتودى عينات تانى وليك اكتر من مره استكمال لو العينه سقطت كل مره مبتقدرش تاخد مطابقه المعامل

طيب عينتك سليمه وميه ميه واخدت مطابقه المعامل
بترجع لاداره الصيدله علشان تدخل لجنه الثبات ودى اللجنه اللى بتفلى ( اسف على اللفظ) دراسه الثبات بالأرقام بالظبط وتناقشك علشان تعرف اذا كانت دراسه الثبات دى سليمه ولا مضروبه ودى بتبقى اصعب لجنه 

بعدها بتاخد اخطار تسجيلك للمستحضر وتقدر تنزله السوق


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (30 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة للمادة التى دعوتها بولى اكرومايت فمواصفاتها هى على شكل حبيبات مثل السكر 
معلقة صغيرة تذاب فى كوب ماء فى دقيقتين تتماسك (تكبر حجم الحبيبات )ويختفى الماء 
سؤالى ما المجال التى تعمل فية هذة المادة

منتظر منك اخى تركيبة شامبو الاطفال
ويزال البحث عن تركيبة بريل الحقيقية[/quote]

بالنسبه للماده اللى حضرتك بتسأل عنها على ما أظن اسمها بولى اكريلامايد poly acrylamide ودى بتبقى عباره عن بوليمر بلمرته بلمره كيميائيه لكن على معلوماتى البسيطه ان الماده دى ضاره بالصحه خصوصا قبل بلمره الجيل لكن بعد ما بيتحول لجيل الضرر بيقل ولو صح ظنى ليها هتلاقى الكيلو منها فى حدود 30-40 جنيه 
برجاء التاكيد من صحه المعلومه


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (30 مايو 2009)

دى ماركو قال:


> يعنى انا لو حبيت اصنع جل للشعر وبريانتين والمعروف عنه فى السوق المصرى ( الملمع) مثل البالمرز وغيره من الانواع المختلفه فى السوق هانتبدى بجل الشعر
> من ناحيه الخامات والعبوات والاستيكرات والتغليف
> ايه المطلوب منى فى ترخيصه معه العلم انى بديت فعلا فى تصنيعه والحمد الله الخامه جيده من ناحيه الشكل والجوده
> مع العلم انى بصنعه مائى لانى موش لاقى الماده المثبته فى السوق


 
استأذن حضرتك تفهمنى يعنى ايه بتصنعه مائى لأنى أول مره أسمع المصطلح ده


----------



## REACTOR (31 مايو 2009)

اشكر الباشمهندس مصطفى على معلوماتة و مساعدتة للاخرين و انا اولهم


----------



## مهندسة بارعة (31 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخ مصطفى على الافادة ولو فيه عندك معلومات عن تركيبات للمسكارا waterproof mascara


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (31 مايو 2009)

مهندسة بارعة قال:


> مشكور اخ مصطفى على الافادة ولو فيه عندك معلومات عن تركيبات للمسكارا waterproof mascara


 
​​​​
Sucrose Stearate 4.00​
​​​​ 
Polyglyceryl-3 Methylglucose Distearate 2.00​
​​​​ 
Stearyl Alcohol 1.00

Candelilla Wax 5.00,
Carnauba Wax 
1.75,

Beeswax 4.25
Rice Wax RX 100 5.00
Hydrogenated Rice Bran Wax, Tri-K
Lexorez 100 5.00
 
Ceramide 0.05 
Iron Oxide 10.00,​
B​​​​Water 51.05
Butandiol-1,3 3.00
Triethanolamine 1.80
Dermacryl 79 5.00
Acrylates/Octylacrylamide Copolymer,​
C​​​​Phenonip 0.60
Phenoxyethanol; Methylparaben; Ethylparaben; Butylparaben; Propylparaben;
Isobutylparaben, Clariant AG
Phenoxyethanol 0.50​
التركيبه دى تركيبه مسكره water proof هشرح طؤسقه تحضيرها بكره ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أأسف إنى إتأخرت ،، والله مشغول جدا 

أنا أرفقت التركيبه للووتر بروف ماسكرا ومرفق بيها طريقه التصنيع وأى إستفسار أنا تحت أمرك


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (2 يونيو 2009)

إخوانى الأعزاء

النهارده جايبلكم تركيبه كريم مرطب للبشره ممتازه 

*%*​********s*​*No.*​*0.5*​*زيت القرنفل*​*1-*​*1.0*​*خلاصة الصبار*​*2-*​*0.3*​*زيت اللوز*​*3-*​*1.0*​*زيت جنين القمح*​*4-*​*0.3*​*زيت الزعتر*​*5-*​*1.5*​*زيت الزيتون*​*6-*​*1.5*​*Triethanol amine*​*7-*​*4.0*​*Cetyl alc*​*8-*​*8.0*​*Stearic acid*​*9-*​*q.s*​*preservative *​*10-*​*11-*​*q.s*​*perfume*​*12-*​*Up to 100 *​*water*​*13-*​ 
الايمالسيفاير عندنا فى التركيبه دى هو حامض الستياريك 
علشان نحضرها هنجيب 3 اوعيه
1- هنحط فيه الستياريك والسيتيل والتراى ايثانول امين 
2- هنحط فيه الميه والمواد الحافظه
3- هنحط فيه الزيوت الطبيعيه

هنسخن الوعاء رقم 1 و 2 ل 70 درجه مئوى وبعدين نضيف الوعاء رقم 2 ل 1 بالتدريج وبالراحه مع التقليب المستمر 

دع الخليط يبرد مع التقليب حتى 45 درجه مئوى وبعدين ضيف الزيوت الطبيعيه والعطر 

وبس


----------



## مهندسة بارعة (3 يونيو 2009)

​ يسلمو اخ مصطفى واذا فيه اسئلة برجعلك ان شاء الله


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## م احلام موسى (6 يونيو 2009)

ارجو اعطائي الرد على كيفيه صناعة منظف الافران مثل جف


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (6 يونيو 2009)

م احلام موسى قال:


> ارجو اعطائي الرد على كيفيه صناعة منظف الافران مثل جف


 
السلام عليكم 

للأسف مش عندى تركيبه جديده لكن على ما اعتقد المهندس مهدى بكر وضع تركيبه فى واحد من مواضيعه


----------



## احمد44 (7 يونيو 2009)

سؤال بعد ان يكون اللؤلؤ محلول ويصبح هباب فما هي الخلطة الكيميائية حيث يكون مستحضر تجميلي للوجه علما بان اللؤلؤ يفيدالمسامات الجلدية ويزيل النمش والكلف ويبيض الوجه ويغذي الجلد ويعطيه جمال


----------



## احمد44 (7 يونيو 2009)

*تقييم*

الموضوع المطروح ممتاز والله يجزي الخير لكل من وضع حرفا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد44 (8 يونيو 2009)

:16:اللؤلؤ يصبح محلولا ثم يتم تحويله الى هباب فما هي المواد التجميلية التي يمكن ان تضاف اليه حتى يصبح كريم تجميلي للوجه والجسم علما بان اللؤلؤ له ميزات كثيره منها شد الجلد والتبييض وتغذية المسامات الجلدية ومعالجة النمش والكلف:16:


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (9 يونيو 2009)

احمد44 قال:


> :16:اللؤلؤ يصبح محلولا ثم يتم تحويله الى هباب فما هي المواد التجميلية التي يمكن ان تضاف اليه حتى يصبح كريم تجميلي للوجه والجسم علما بان اللؤلؤ له ميزات كثيره منها شد الجلد والتبييض وتغذية المسامات الجلدية ومعالجة النمش والكلف:16:


 
السلام عليكم 

والله يا أخى جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومه دى . فعلا بيتضاف اللؤلؤ لمستحضرات التجميل
ممكن تضيفه بنسبه 2 % لتركيبه الكريم العاديه


----------



## اسم مخالف 29 (9 يونيو 2009)

الأن الميعاد أقترب


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (9 يونيو 2009)

م/ المهدي بكر قال:


> الأن الميعاد أقترب


 
إخوانى الأعزاء

عايز أنبهكم لشىء : فى واحد إشترك فى المنتدى جديد وسمى نفسه المهدي بكر لكن هو مش صديقنا المعروف م/المهدى بكر صاحب موضوع المطهر والصابون .. صديقنا اللى نشهدله بالخير ونحسبه كذلك ولا نزكيه على الله

والفرق بينهم فقط فى النقطتين اللى تحت الياء فى كلمه المهدى وبصراحه أنا أعرف المهندس المهدى بكر الحقيقى شخصيا وهو أعربلى عن مدى ضيقه من فعلة الأخ العضو الجديد


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...............
أخى فى الله وصديقى العزيز /مصطفى الكيلانى.....
جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الفاضل على هذا التنوية والتنبية


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (9 يونيو 2009)

انا لاحظت الفرق وارجو من م المهدى بكر العضو الفعال جدا ان لايحزن ويستمر فى العطاء


----------



## الجعفرى (11 يونيو 2009)

نرجوا من الادارة حذف هذا المدعى زور:83: بانه
مهندسنا الحبيب المهدى بكر:12:
المزيف المهدي بكر​


----------



## البلاتين (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. كم انا سعيد بوجودي معكم بمثل هذا الطرح المتقدم .. 
الاخ مصطفى كيلاني الموقر ..
لطفــــاً نريد التركيبة الكيميائية والية الخلط لكل من الاتي :-
1- أحمر الشفاه !
2- الأوكسجين المستخدم لدى النساء في صالونات الشعر 
3-كريم ترطيب الجسم مثل ( لوشين )
4-بعض من البودرة( المساحيق ) المستخدم في التجميل .. تلوين الوجه ..
5- ملونات الشعر ..

ولكم فائق ودنا وتقديرنا ...


----------



## dorogpa (13 يونيو 2009)

*مستحضرات التجميل*

السلام عليكم يا دكتور لو سمحت كنت عاوز اعرف ايه هى المادة الفعاله التى توضع فى تركيبة البودرة المائيه وايه هو الاسم التجارى لها وهل هى مضره ام لا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (14 يونيو 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. كم انا سعيد بوجودي معكم بمثل هذا الطرح المتقدم ..
> الاخ مصطفى كيلاني الموقر ..
> لطفــــاً نريد التركيبة الكيميائية والية الخلط لكل من الاتي :-
> 1- أحمر الشفاه !
> ...


 
أخى الكريم البلاتين 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسف جدا فى التأخر فى الرد ولكن سامحنى مشغول جدا
هبدأ معاك النهارده بأحمر الشفاه وماء الأكسجين 

أحمر الشفاه بيبقى عباره عن بيجمنت ( لون) و سليكوانت متطايره ومواد مقلله للتوتر السطحى علشان تنشر البيجمنت ومواد حافظه وعطر

Cyclomethicone 31.4
Synthetic Beeswax 25.0
PPG-2 Myristyl Ether Propionate 20. 6
Mica (and) Titanium Dioxide 16.0
Pigments - 6.0
Sorbitan Isostearate 1.0
Perfume, Preservative - qs​

طريقه التصنيع بسيطه بتجنس البيجمنت مع المريستيل ايثير بروبيونات وبعدين تسخن حتى لغايه 70 درجه وبعدين نصب فى قوالب بعد تمام التجانس


وبالنسبه لماء الأكسجين المستخدم فى صالونات الشعر بيبقى أكتر من تركيز 3% و 6% و 9% و 12 % ودى النسب المصرح بيها فى وزاره الصحه لاستخدامها فى مستحضرات التجميل ... مع العلم إن 3 % = 10 حجم
6%= 20 حجم أو (20 volume ) وده معناه ان كل 3 % بيساوى 10 حجم


----------



## البلاتين (15 يونيو 2009)

لا أدري ما اقوله لك اخي الكريم وصديقي المبجل ذو المقام الرفيع .. سوى .. جزاك الله خيراً .. ووفقك لكل ما تصبو اليه .. شكرا برشا لكم صديقي الكريم ... اتمنى ان تكمل لنا ما تم طلبه آنفاً لتعم الفائدة للجميع هنا .. كما ارجو منك عزيزي أن تبعث لي رقم هاتفك المحمول وبريدك الإلكتروني برسالة خاصة إن أمكن ..

سررت بك جداً ..

لك كامل الود والاحترام .. ولعضويتنا بهذا الصرح العاتي ..

ودمتم سالمين ..


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

نسيت حاجه فى طريقة التصنيع : بعد ما نسخن ل 70 درجه نضيف بقيت المكونات ونقلب حتى تمام التجانس وبعدين نصب فى قوالب


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (15 يونيو 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> لا أدري ما اقوله لك اخي الكريم وصديقي المبجل ذو المقام الرفيع .. سوى .. جزاك الله خيراً .. ووفقك لكل ما تصبو اليه .. شكرا برشا لكم صديقي الكريم ... اتمنى ان تكمل لنا ما تم طلبه آنفاً لتعم الفائدة للجميع هنا .. كما ارجو منك عزيزي أن تبعث لي رقم هاتفك المحمول وبريدك الإلكتروني برسالة خاصة إن أمكن ..
> 
> سررت بك جداً ..
> 
> ...


 
الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا ونفعنى وإياك بالعلم الصالح وأنا أرسلت لحضرتك تليفونى وإيميلى فى رساله خاصه بس فى نقطتين أحب أذكرهم يا اخى
1- ركز فى الدعاية على أحمر الشفاه إنه يستخدم للتزين للزوج وفى البيت فقط وإنصح زباينك دايما.
2- برشا دى كلمه مش مصريه .. إنت جزائرى  ؟؟


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........
.جزاك الله خير يا أخ مصطفى............


----------



## الامازيغي (15 يونيو 2009)

hلسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ مصطفى الله يجزيك الخير و الله انا ابحث و طال بحثي عن تركيبة hand cleaning paste 
فهل من مساعدة


----------



## hsan70 (19 يونيو 2009)

*أطلب تركيبه تصلك فى خلال 24 ساعه*

أطلب تركيبه تصلك فى خلال 24 ساعه 
احنا شركاء وليس يننا صيدلى هذا مهم ام ماذا ؟
تركيبات الدواء او المكملات الغذائية تعرف فيها ولا لاء؟
ارجو سرعة الرددددددددددددددددد
لو ممكن تركيبة مرهم حروق او بخاخة للحروق او مرهم ل 
acselaration of skin helling
تسريع التئام الجروحححححححح:3:


----------



## skhr (20 يونيو 2009)

تحية طيبة والشكر الجزيل للأخ مصطفى وأرجو يا أخي أن تعطيني وصفة كريم لحمام زيت الشعر وشكراً


----------



## علي العزاوي (20 يونيو 2009)

المهندس الحبيب المهدي بكر لا تحزن فانت في القلب ونحن نعرف من انت ولا يستطيع احد ان يحل محلك وتذكر يا اخي في الله ان النخلة عندنا في العراق عندما ترميها بححر تعطيك تمر وشكرا


----------



## رحال 222 (20 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم اشكرك جدا على هذة المواضيع الشيقة وجزاك الله خيرا عن كل من سيستفيدون منها فى حياتهم العملية مساهمتا منك فى حل بعض مشاكل الشباب فى وقتنا الحاضر وارجو منك معرفت الاسماء التجارية للمواد التى تستخدم فى كريمات تفتيح البشره . . . ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (21 يونيو 2009)

المهدس المحترم المهدى بكر ير الكلام ماقل ودل واتمنى عن يعبر كلامى عن مااود ان اوضحه 
مثلك يامن لا تتاجر بعلمك يعرف من احساس الكلمه وليس من مجرد اسم


----------



## البلاتين (21 يونيو 2009)

كم انت رائع أخي الكريم مصفى كيلاني ..


----------



## sicosad (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم من فضلكم أريد طريقة تحضير زيت الشعر المضاد للقشرة ارجو شرح الطريقة بالتفصيل مع توضيح اماكن بيع الكيماويات المطلوبه ( انا من القاهرة) منتظر ردك ضرورى جدا جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sicosad (23 يونيو 2009)

مازلت منتظر طريقة تحضير زيت الشعر المضاد للقشرة


----------



## balat (23 يونيو 2009)

فى الحقيقة الموضوع جميل جدا أنا اصلا مشروع تخرجى عن صناعة مستحضرات التجميل


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (23 يونيو 2009)

hsan70 قال:


> أطلب تركيبه تصلك فى خلال 24 ساعه
> احنا شركاء وليس يننا صيدلى هذا مهم ام ماذا ؟
> تركيبات الدواء او المكملات الغذائية تعرف فيها ولا لاء؟
> ارجو سرعة الرددددددددددددددددد
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مستحضرات التجميل لتسجيلها لا يلزم صيدلى
بالنسبه لتركيبات الدواء والمكملات الغذائيه بيبقى تركيز الماده الفعاله معروف مفيهوش مشكله والتغيير بيبقى فى المواد الخامله سواء فى الكبسوله أو المحلول وده بيتم فى معامل أبحاث وتطوير فى شركات الدواء مش فى أى مكان ولازم تكون كل ماده مستخدمها فى التركيبه ليها مرجع معترف بيه فى وزاره الصحه 
بالنسبه لمرهم الحروق : لو عايز مرهم بخلاصات طبيعيه ممكن تستخدم خلاصة البصل مع تركيبه الكريم العاديه بتركيز 2 % وممكن تضيف بروبليز بنسبه 1% 
بالنسبه لتسريع التأم الجروح ماعندى تركيبه حاضره فى ذهنى


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (23 يونيو 2009)

الامازيغي قال:


> hلسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ مصطفى الله يجزيك الخير و الله انا ابحث و طال بحثي عن تركيبة hand cleaning paste
> فهل من مساعدة


 
أرجو التوضيح إنت عايز تصنع عجينه لليدين ولا جيل؟؟


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (23 يونيو 2009)

رحال 222 قال:


> اخى الكريم اشكرك جدا على هذة المواضيع الشيقة وجزاك الله خيرا عن كل من سيستفيدون منها فى حياتهم العملية مساهمتا منك فى حل بعض مشاكل الشباب فى وقتنا الحاضر وارجو منك معرفت الاسماء التجارية للمواد التى تستخدم فى كريمات تفتيح البشره . . . ولك جزيل الشكر


 
ألأخ الكريم جزانا الله وإياكم وجعله عتادا إلى يمن القدوم عليه

بالنسبه لكريمات التفتيح كان فى السابق بيستخدم الهيدروكينول وهو مشتق من مشتقات الفينول لكن ثبت انه ماده خطره جدا على الجلد مع تكرار استخدامه لذلك الاتجاه دلوقت على استخدام الاعشاب الطبيعيه ومنها خلاصه العرقسوس وماده اسمها الاربيوتين Arbutin


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (23 يونيو 2009)

sicosad قال:


> السلام عليكم من فضلكم أريد طريقة تحضير زيت الشعر المضاد للقشرة ارجو شرح الطريقة بالتفصيل مع توضيح اماكن بيع الكيماويات المطلوبه ( انا من القاهرة) منتظر ردك ضرورى جدا جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
أخى الكريم لا أنصحك بزيت لعلاج القشره لإنى ارى إنه غير منطقى

القشره مش مشكله فى الشعر
القشره مشكله فى فروة الرأس تسببها بعض الفطريات 
يبقى أنا محتاج لعلاج القشره من جذورها antifungal material ومحتاج وسيط يدخل الماده دى لفروة الرأس وأفضل شىء للموضوع ده هو الشامبو مش الزيت

لعلاج القشره بتستخدم مادة أكتوبيروكس octopirox بنسبه 0.5 % على تركيبه الشامبو العاديه


----------



## الامازيغي (23 يونيو 2009)

mostafakelany84 قال:


> أرجو التوضيح إنت عايز تصنع عجينه لليدين ولا جيل؟؟



عجينة اليدين

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ردك


----------



## sicosad (23 يونيو 2009)

أخى الحبيب Mostafa جزاك الله خيرا لردك وانا اقتنعت بكلامك ،،،، وارجو شرح طريقة تحضير الشامبو مع التوضيح الطريقة بالتفصيل وتوضيح اماكن بيع الكيماويات (انا من القاهرة) ولو أمكن أخى الحبيب ياريت تشرح كمان طريقة تحضير كريم للشعر وأنا منتظر ردك فى اسرع وقت وجزاك الله كل خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خير يا أخ مصطفى
وأيه آخر أخبار الكيماويات مش عايز حاجة..............أى سلفات أنا تحت أمرك..........
أنا بهزر..................................


----------



## البلاتين (23 يونيو 2009)

تحية طيبة لعضويتنا الكرام .. على المشاركة التفاعلية الواعية للموضوع المطروح ..

وتحية مخصوصة لقائد الركب الأخ الكريم مصطفى ...

ولتعم الفائدة للجميع اطرح مجموعة من الاستفسارات هنا ...

بحوزتي استفسارات عن الشامبو 2 في 1 تتلخص في الاتي ...

1- نرغب مشكورين بتوضيح وظيفة الــpearlizer التي تقوم بها المكون euperlan؟
2- ماهي افضل المواد الحافظة للشامبو وبكم تقدر فعالية الكمية المقترحة؟
3-نرغب بمعرفة بعض من الروائح من العطور الزيتية الداخلة في تركيبة الشامبو وماهي افضل الانواع؟
4-هل الــsodium chloride تصلح لان تكون مادة حافظة ؟
5-ماهي الطريقة المثلى لعمل الخلطة ... والى كم درجة حرارة تسخن المياه المفلترة قبل اضافة مجموعة المواد الاخرى عليها ..
6-ان كانت هنالك زيادة او نقصان في الحموضة ماهي الطريقة المثلى للتعامل معها للوصول الى الحموضة المطلوبة وهي 5.5 تقريباً ؟
7- ماهي وظيفة الــnacl في تركيبة الشامبو؟
8-ماهو افضل جهاز لقياس اللزوجة وكم هو معدل اللزوجة المقبول لشامبو بجدة عالية؟
9-كيف يمكن اجراء اختبارات
- skin sensitivity test
-eye irritation test ؟
10-بافتراض عمل الخلطة في خلاط ماهي سرعة الخلاط المطلوبة للحصول علة منت- بجوة عالية؟


ولكم خالص ودي واحترامي ...


دمتم سالمين ..


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (23 يونيو 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خير يا أخ مصطفى
> وأيه آخر أخبار الكيماويات مش عايز حاجة..............أى سلفات أنا تحت أمرك..........
> أنا بهزر..................................


 
محتاج بس كله دوائى:77:


----------



## البلاتين (23 يونيو 2009)

بكل احترام نطلب منكم تركيبة الصابون السائل للجسم .... فورميلا والية الخلط ..

كما نرجو بتوضيح العمل لمجموعة من العطور المختلفة والألوان المختلفة كمقترحات نطرحها هنا ... للاستفادة من تجاربكم ... 

وايضا صابون الالوح للجسم بجودة عالية وباختلافات الروائح والالوان ..


وشكرا لكم اعزائي ...


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
شوف أنت عاوز أيه وأنا ابعته ليك على المخزن بكرة أن شاء الله 
يعنى مثلا 5 طن هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم على 5 طن حامض كبريتيك على 5 طن مشكل
:61::61::61::61::76::76::76::75::75::75:


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (24 يونيو 2009)

الامازيغي قال:


> عجينة اليدين
> 
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ردك


 
السلام عليكم

أنا مسمعتش يا اخى عن عجينه لليدين ممكن تدينى أمثله من السوق؟


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (24 يونيو 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> تحية طيبة لعضويتنا الكرام .. على المشاركة التفاعلية الواعية للموضوع المطروح ..
> 
> وتحية مخصوصة لقائد الركب الأخ الكريم مصطفى ...
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الردود فى الأعلى باللون الأزرق
تحياتى


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (24 يونيو 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> بكل احترام نطلب منكم تركيبة الصابون السائل للجسم .... فورميلا والية الخلط ..
> 
> كما نرجو بتوضيح العمل لمجموعة من العطور المختلفة والألوان المختلفة كمقترحات نطرحها هنا ... للاستفادة من تجاربكم ...
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
تركيبه الصابون السايل هتلاقيها فى الموضوع اللى شرحه أخونا المهدى بكر


----------



## الامازيغي (24 يونيو 2009)

mostafakelany84 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا مسمعتش يا اخى عن عجينه لليدين ممكن تدينى أمثله من السوق؟



مثلا

lava mani

لشركة الايطالية
fidea
www.fidea.com


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (24 يونيو 2009)

*polyacrylamide*

يستخدم فى معالجة المياه
يستخدم كمغللظ قوام
يستخم فى صناعة الورقmilling agent


----------



## abu hmam (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر يا أخ مصطفى عزيزي احتاج خلطات تبييض للجسم طبيعية فهناك عدة خلطات استخدمناها لاتخلو من الأثار الجانبيه خاصة بعد التوقف عن الأستخدام حتى ان كانت نتائجها مبهره ارجو تزويدي بخلطه لتبييض الوجه والرقبة واليدين وخلطه لتبييض ماحول العينين وخلطه لتبييض الأماكن الحساسة فهي مطلبه مني وبشكل ملح


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (25 يونيو 2009)

الامازيغي قال:


> مثلا
> 
> lava mani
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
أنا دخلت على الموقع لكن ملقيتش اى اعلان عن منتج محدد .. للأسف المستحضر غريب عليا سامحنى


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (25 يونيو 2009)

abu hmam قال:


> شكرا لك جزيل الشكر يا أخ مصطفى عزيزي احتاج خلطات تبييض للجسم طبيعية فهناك عدة خلطات استخدمناها لاتخلو من الأثار الجانبيه خاصة بعد التوقف عن الأستخدام حتى ان كانت نتائجها مبهره ارجو تزويدي بخلطه لتبييض الوجه والرقبة واليدين وخلطه لتبييض ماحول العينين وخلطه لتبييض الأماكن الحساسة فهي مطلبه مني وبشكل ملح


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

إن شاء الله هتلاقينى اتكلمت عن كريم التبييض فى السابق

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
لأهمية موضوعك ثبته لكي تعم الجميع الفائدة بأستفساراتهم منك ومن خبراتك وأستمرارية الأجابة لهم ومتابعة الأسئلة وإن شاء الله الموفقية للجميع .


----------



## dorogpa (25 يونيو 2009)

*الجمال والتجميل*

السلام عليكم والله انا كنت طرحت سوالى على البودره المائيه فى الصفحه رقم 3 لكن مكنش فى اى اجابه انا مش عارف ايه السبب جايز انا مش عضو مهم فى الملتقى بصرحه مش عارف


----------



## dorogpa (25 يونيو 2009)

*الجمال والتجميل*

هو ده كان سوالى يا دكتور 
*السلام عليكم يا دكتور لو سمحت كنت عاوز اعرف ايه هى المادة الفعاله التى توضع فى تركيبة البودرة المائيه وايه هو الاسم التجارى لها وهل هى مضره ام لا ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## الامازيغي (25 يونيو 2009)

mostafakelany84 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
> أنا دخلت على الموقع لكن ملقيتش اى اعلان عن منتج محدد .. للأسف المستحضر غريب عليا سامحنى



السلام عليكم الاخ مصطفى اليك الرابط بالتحديد

http://www.fidea.com/defaultProdott...lingua=2&grc=1&grl=11&menu=Fidea Hand-Washers

لقد وجدت تركيبة في كتاب يسمى 

Cosmetic and Toiletry Formulations

مارايك في الكتاب ل 
Ernest W. Flick


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (25 يونيو 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
> لأهمية موضوعك ثبته لكي تعم الجميع الفائدة بأستفساراتهم منك ومن خبراتك وأستمرارية الأجابة لهم ومتابعة الأسئلة وإن شاء الله الموفقية للجميع .


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا لكنى لا أعرف إزاى يتثبت موضوع


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (25 يونيو 2009)

dorogpa قال:


> السلام عليكم والله انا كنت طرحت سوالى على البودره المائيه فى الصفحه رقم 3 لكن مكنش فى اى اجابه انا مش عارف ايه السبب جايز انا مش عضو مهم فى الملتقى بصرحه مش عارف


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا أخى متقولش كده .. أنا مأخدتش بالى خالص من السؤال.. هجاوبك إن شاء الله فى أسرع وقت


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (25 يونيو 2009)

الامازيغي قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ مصطفى اليك الرابط بالتحديد
> 
> http://www.fidea.com/defaultProdott...lingua=2&grc=1&grl=11&menu=Fidea Hand-Washers
> 
> ...


 
أخى الكريم الأمازيغى.. سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته

بالنسبه للعجينه اللى فهمته إنها عباره عن مذيبات لإزاله الشحوم والأوساخ من على اليدين للإستخدامات الصناعيه .. ومكدبش عليك أنا أول مره أسمع حتى عنها علشان كده معنديش خلفيه عن طريقة تصنيعها . أما بالنسبه للكتاب هو كتاب قيم جدا وهو موجود عندى وممكن أرفعه على المنتدى إن كان فى حد من إخواننا يحب يطلع عليه:76:

لكن عندى نصيحه بالنسبه للكتب فى مجال التجميل بالذات إنها بتبقى دايما قديمه شويه والتركيبات كل يوم بتتطور لذلك الاشتراك فى المواقع اللى بتنزل الجديد دايما هو الأفضل ومن المواقع دى 

www.specialchem4cosmetic.com
www.chemidex.com

بالنسبه للموقع الأول بيبقى مفتوح لأى حد ممكن يشترك عليه أما التانى فهو موقع مقفول وصعب الإشتراك فيه لكن بفضل الله أنا مشترك فيه وأقدر أوافيكم بأى تركيبه منه إن شاء الله 

والتركيبات اللى بتبقى على المواقع دى بتبقى guide formula بتنزلها شركات الخامات علشان تسوق الخامات بتاعتها .. الإنسان المجتهد بيقدر يعدل فيها لغايه أما يوصل لأنسب تركيبه من الناحيه المادية على حسب السوق عنده مع عدم الإخلال بأساسيات التركيب

نفعنا الله وإياكم بما تعلمناه وجعله فى ميزان حسناتنا يوم نلقاه


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (25 يونيو 2009)

dorogpa قال:


> هو ده كان سوالى يا دكتور
> 
> *السلام عليكم يا دكتور لو سمحت كنت عاوز اعرف ايه هى المادة الفعاله التى توضع فى تركيبة البودرة المائيه وايه هو الاسم التجارى لها وهل هى مضره ام لا ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


 
السلام عليكم
بالنسبه للبودره المائيه انا مشتغلتش فيها قبل كده ومعنديش بيها علم لكن إن شاء الله أسال أحد الزملاء اللى عنده درايه بيها.. وأسف مره تانيه على التأخير:18:


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا عارف إنى بطىء جدا فى التواجد فى الملتقى وفى الردود بس والله ما مانعنى إلا ضغوط العمل

النهارده جايب تركيبه معطر جو أيروسول وأنا بحب شغل الأيروسولات لعده أسباب أهمها إنها مش من السهل تتقلد يعنى اللى هيصنع هيضمن إنه يحافظ على إسم منتجه فى السوق . ده غير إنها مش من السهل تتعمل تحت السلم لذلك شغلها شيك جدا 

التركيبه سهله وبسيطه انا نقلتها زى ما هى لعرضها عليكم ولا تنسونا بصالح دعائكم 

Aerosol Air Freshener (water-based) ). 


% by wt 

CRILL 4 (Sorbitan monooleate) 1.5 
Triethylene glycol 2.5 
Isopropyl alcohol - 4.0 
Deionised water - 92.0 
Fragrance, corrosion inhibitors - qs 


Aerosol pack  
40% concentrate 
 60% butane 
Method 
Add triethylene glycol to the water. Separately blend Crill 4, isopropyl alcohol and fragrance. Add this separate mix to the main water phase and stir with a propeller stirrer.
ملحوظه : بالنسبه للكريل 4 ده من انتاج شركه كرودا


----------



## البلاتين (26 يونيو 2009)

مرحبا الجميع في ملتقانا الرائع ..

كم انت رائع اخ مصطفى ( جزاك الله خيراً ) ..

نود منك مشكورين .. منحنا في هذاالموضوع ميكانيزم الخلط لشامبو الاطفال الذي اوردتم تركيبتها الكيميائية في صلب هذاالموضوع في صفحات سابقة .. ولكم فائق الود والإحترام ..


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ مصطفى شكرا لك على تركيبة الشامبوالاطفال
برجاءالاستفسار عن المسمى التجارى لهذه المواد 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عـلـي (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيررررررر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (26 يونيو 2009)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ مصطفى شكرا لك على تركيبة الشامبوالاطفال
> برجاءالاستفسار عن المسمى التجارى لهذه المواد
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فى الحقيقه أنا مرضيتش اقول أسامى المواد التجاريه فى الشامبو وقت ما رفعت التركيبه حتى يتسنى لكل واحد إنه يلاقى بدايل على حسب المتوفر قدامه والأسماء التجاريه هتلاقيها بالأحمر إن شاء الله

[FONT=&quot]PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil 1.0 (TAGAT CH40)[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]Polyglyceryl-3 Caprate 1.0(TEGO SOFT PC31)[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]Sodium Laureth Sulfate, 28% 8.0(TEXAPON)[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]Perfume 0.3[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]Water 69.2[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]Sodium Cocoamphoacetate 13.8(REWOTERIC AMC)[/FONT]​
*[FONT=&quot]TEGO® Betain 810 [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]3.0[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]Citric Acid (30 % in water) 2.2[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]PEG-120 Methyl Glucose Dioleate 1.5*ANTIL® 120
* [/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]NaCl q.s.[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Preservative q.s[/FONT]


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (26 يونيو 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> مرحبا الجميع في ملتقانا الرائع ..
> 
> كم انت رائع اخ مصطفى ( جزاك الله خيراً ) ..
> 
> نود منك مشكورين .. منحنا في هذاالموضوع ميكانيزم الخلط لشامبو الاطفال الذي اوردتم تركيبتها الكيميائية في صلب هذاالموضوع في صفحات سابقة .. ولكم فائق الود والإحترام ..


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الكريم أبو نواف

ميكانيزم الخلط سهله جدا هتخلطهم فى الخلاط بنفس الترتيب المرتب بيه فى بيان التركيب بس
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (26 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..............
.اولآ جزاك الله خير ...........................

يوجد اختبار لشامبو الاطفال يسمى "مأمونية العين" ويجرى هذا الاختبار على خمسة ارانب بيضاء اصحاء حيث
يوضع 0.1سم من الشامبو فى حدقة العين اليمنى للأرنب بينما تترك العين اليسرى للمقارنة ثم تفحص اعين هذة الأرانب
دوريا كل ساعة لمدة خمسة ساعات و بعد ذلك يوميا لمدة خمسة ايام لملاحظة ظهور اى اعراض باثولوجية فى العين
اليمنى لآى من هذة الأرانب ومقارنتها بالعين اليسرى فى كل ارنب واذا لم تظهر اى اعراض مرضية بالعين اليمنى لاى من الارانب المستخدمة يكون الشامبو مطابقا للمواصفات اما فى حالة ظهور اعراض مرضية فى العين اليمنى لاحد من تلك الارانب تعاد التجربة مرة اخرى على خمسة ارانب اخرين 
ويكون الشامبو مطابقا للمواصفات فى حالة عدم ظهور اى اعراض باثولوجية فى العين اليمنى لاى ارنب من الارانب المستخدمة فى التجربة.........​*​*
*


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (26 يونيو 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..............*
> *.اولآ جزاك الله خير ...........................*​
> *يوجد اختبار لشامبو الاطفال يسمى "مأمونية العين" ويجرى هذا الاختبار على خمسة ارانب بيضاء اصحاء حيث*
> *يوضع 0.1سم من الشامبو فى حدقة العين اليمنى للأرنب بينما تترك العين اليسرى للمقارنة ثم تفحص اعين هذة الأرانب*
> ...


 
ياعينى ... ياخساره الأرانب هههههههههههههه....جزاك الله خيرا أخى العزيز:75::75::20::20:


----------



## دى ماركو (26 يونيو 2009)

اولا احب انى اسجل تقديرى وشكرى لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموقع بالنجاح


----------



## دى ماركو (26 يونيو 2009)

واوجه سؤالى للاخ مصطفى 
انا بصنع جل للشعر /وهير فود/بلسم للشعر /شامبو /شاور
بس تركيزى اكتر على الجل


----------



## دى ماركو (26 يونيو 2009)

والجل اللى بصنعه جل مائى لانى موش لاقى الماده اللى بتديله ثبات واسمها vpومحتاج للتقييم من حضرتك
ممكن


----------



## دى ماركو (26 يونيو 2009)

ماده البوى دى بتتحط على الصابون السائل عشان تديه القوام الغليظ


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (27 يونيو 2009)

الأخ العزيز دى ماركو

أنا سألت حضرتك قبل كده يعنى إيه مائى لإن المصطلح جديد عليا فأرجو التوضيح


----------



## الامازيغي (27 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
*


----------



## الامازيغي (27 يونيو 2009)

*هده هي التركيبة الموجودة على العلبة

** calcium carbonate*
* cellelose*
* sodium carbonate*
* glycerin*
* sodium lauryl sulfate*
* hydrogenated tallow acid*
* dmdm hydantoin*
* methylchloroisothiazolinone*
* deceth-5*
* methylsothiazolinone*
*sodium dodecylbenzenesulfonate*
* parfum

*و التركيبة الاخرى من كتاب

cosmetic and Toiletry Formulations, Volume 4 (2nd Edition


Soap and Hand Cleaners 363​ ​ ​ Hand Cleaners​ Hand Cleaning Paste​ B 22/2:​ Sulfetal TC 50 4.0%​ Purton SFD 1.0%​ Carboxymethyl cellulose 100% 1.0%​ Soft soap 12.0%​ Quartz sand 60.0%​ China clay 6.0%​ Sodium tripolyphosphate 1.0%​ Water, perfume, preservative q.s. to make 100.0%
​
و لكن لديا صعوبة كبيرة في فهم هاته التركيبات و اسمائها التجارية مثلا soft soap
و preservative و نسبته مع الماء 
ارجو من الاخ مصطفى حفظه الله ان يوضح لي جيد محتوى هاته التركيبات​


----------



## عبد الرحمن س (28 يونيو 2009)

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو منك يا أخي ان تدلني عن صناعة جل الكحول الدي يستعمل لتسخين الا كل له الامتيازات التالية :
-يستعمل في قنينات صغيرة من الحديد
-عند اشتعالها تعطي نار لينة جدا حتى لايحترق الأ كل
-مدتها الزمنية اقصاها ساعتين او ثلاث ساعات
-وعند اشتعالها تبقى جل لكي لا تسبب اي حريق عند ميلها او سقوطها
-وعند انتهاء تسخين الأ كل تغطي القنينة فتنطفئ في الحين حتى تستعملها مرة أخرى
وهده هي جميع المعلومات عن هدا الجل وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (29 يونيو 2009)

الامازيغي قال:


> *هده هي التركيبة الموجودة على العلبة*
> 
> *calcium carbonate*
> *cellelose*
> ...


 
أخى العزيز الأمازيغى هرد عليك فيها إن شاء الله بعد الدراسة جيداً


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (29 يونيو 2009)

عبد الرحمن س قال:


> السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ارجو منك يا أخي ان تدلني عن صناعة جل الكحول الدي يستعمل لتسخين الا كل له الامتيازات التالية :
> -يستعمل في قنينات صغيرة من الحديد
> ...


 
الأخ العزيز عبد الرحمن

حقيقة أنا طلبت من حضرتك تبعتلى على الإيميل لعدم طرح الموضوع ده على العام .. لكن بما إن حضرتك لم تراسلنى فسأطرح الموضوع لكن أرجو من إخوانى مراعاه كافة الإحتياطات عند تجربة هذا المنتج

الجيل اللى حضرتك بتسأل عنه معروف فى السوق فى مصر هنا بإسم السترنو وده بيستخدم فى الفنادق بشراهه والحمد لله أنا تقريبا حضرت أكثر من نوع منه بس يا إخوان اللى يرغب يشتغل فى المنتج ده يبقى حريص جدا لإن أخر مره صنعت الجيل ده المكان اللى بصنع فيه ولع وكان ممكن يحصل كارثه لولا عناية الله سبحانه وتعالى

المهم الإحتياطات 
1- عدم إشعال أى نوع من أنواع الشعلات .. لا كبريت ولا حد يدخل عليك بسيجاره وتسيبه وتبعد عن الكهرباء عشان الشرار الكهربى وربنا يستر:8::8::8::10::10::10::10:

فى أكتر من تركيبه للجيل ده منها
75% ميثانول 
2% كربابول 
والباقى ماء مقطر ودى كانت تركيبه لوبرازول على ما أتذكر

فى تركيبه تانيه والمنتج هنا هيختلف فى حجم الشعله هتبقى أطول حوالى 5 سم تقريبا لكن لونها أصفر وده مماثل للصن جيل وفى الحاله دى هتستخدم الأيزوبروبانول بدل الميثانول 

وأحيانا بتستخدم خليط من الميثانول والايثانول وده بيرفع التكلفه شويه

- فى طريقه لتحضير الأيزوبروبانول بتفاعل مع اسيتات الكالسيوم لكنى أرى إن الطريقه دى غير عمليه لإن الجيل بيتكون فى الوعاء اللى بيتخلطوا فيه فالتعبئه فى صفائح هتبقى صعبه خاصة إن الجيل المتكون بيبقى عامل زى الشمع مش مجرد سائل هلامى يسهل تشكيله
وبكرر تانى يا إخوان راعوا الحذر فى تجربة أو تصنيع المنتج ده تلافيا لأى حريق:73::73::73::73:


----------



## الامازيغي (29 يونيو 2009)

mostafakelany84 قال:


> أخى العزيز الأمازيغى هرد عليك فيها إن شاء الله بعد الدراسة جيداً


الاخ مصطفى جزاك الله خيرا .. و ان في انتظار ردك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## عبد الرحمن س (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي مصطفى على هده المعلومة وفعلا كنت جربت من شهرين تقريبا عملية خلط الا يتانول باالأسيتات الكلسيوم واعطت نتيجة عجيبة لاكن تبقى زي الشمع كما دكرت وشكرا كثيرا وساجرب هده العملية واخبرك


----------



## عبد الرحمن س (29 يونيو 2009)

اسمح لي يا اخي مصطفى على هدا الآنقطاع كما قلت لك سأجرب هده العملية وسأخبرك عن النتيجة ان شاء الله وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (30 يونيو 2009)

الامازيغي قال:


> *هده هي التركيبة الموجودة على العلبة*
> 
> *calcium carbonate*
> *cellelose*
> ...


 
أخى الكريم الأمازيغى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
Hand Cleaners​


Hand Cleaning Paste​


B 22/2:​


Sulfetal TC 50 4.0% : 
Sodium 12-14 alkyl sulphate 
وده مركب شبية بالسالفونيك​


Purton SFD 1.0%
soyamide Di Ethanol Amine
surfactants / cleansing >> non-ionic
- superfatting agents
والمركبين دول بتنتجهم شركة إيطاليه إسمها Zschimmer & Schwarz Italiana S.p.A​


Carboxymethyl cellulose 100% 1.0%
CMC : thickining agent​



Soft soap 12.0%
مش متأكد إذا كان هو الصابون المبشور او لا لكن إذا كان عنده علم بيه يفيدنا ​


Quartz sand 60.0%​


China clay 6.0%​


Sodium tripolyphosphate 1.0%
معروفين فى السوق بنفس الإسم​


Water, perfume, preservative q.s. to make 100.0%
الماده الحافظه ممكن تستخدم الفورمالين بنسبه 1% لو مسموح استخدامه أو برابينات ( ميثيل بارابين + بروبايل بارابين بنسبه 0.5 % كل واحد 0.25% )​
أرجو إنى أكون وفيت اخى الكريم :76::76::76::76::76: ​


----------



## الامازيغي (30 يونيو 2009)

mostafakelany84 قال:


> أخى الكريم الأمازيغى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> Hand Cleaners
> 
> ...



اكرمك الله و رفع من دراجتك الاخ مصطفى و فيت و الله و لكن يبقى soft soap غير معروف على العموم ماهو الصابون المبشور


----------



## وسام القصراوي (1 يوليو 2009)

شكر لك يا مهندس مصطفى والله يوفقك اكتر واكتر


----------



## عبد الرحمن س (1 يوليو 2009)

أخي مصطفى لدي طلب آخر هل عندك علم على المادة التي تبيض الماء مثل الحليب لأجل المنظفات وبعدها تزيد المعطر ويلون باي لون تريده حسب المعطر وشكرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (2 يوليو 2009)

الله يباركلك اخى الكريم 
ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mido_lordship (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله رنا يكرمك بد موضوع مميز ويستحق التثبيت
عندي عدة اسئله
الاول ---- طبعا الكلام عن طرق استراج الاوراق والبدايه القانونيه الصحيحه للمشروع كلام رائع لانك من القلائل الذين تعرضو لها ((((((لكن سؤالي لاي عضو هنا هل حدا يعرف طريق للتمويل الاسلامي اي بدون قروض بنوك لاني ايف من شكوك الربا مع العلم انا متوفر لدي مكانين كان مرخص تصنيع كيماويات وسجل تجاري وبطاقه ضريبيه منهم واحد مساحته كبيرة -معلش ان كان سوالي خارج الموضوع - )))))))))
الثاني -- انا بدور علي فورملا لسائل غسيل الخضروات قاتل للبكتريا بصراحه مش لاقي للان

الثالث - ياريت المساعده في بعض الاسماء التجاريه للاسماء التاليه المنتشره في اغلب تركيبات المنظفات ومنتجات العنايه 



mido_lordship قال:


> معلش هاتقل عليكم لكن المواد دي كثير استدامها في مجال المنظفات وياريت لو توضح لي اسمائها التجاريه التي تباع بها ولو مش مووده هل هناك بدائل (في مصر)
> 
> ===========================
> cocamidopropyl betaine
> ...


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (2 يوليو 2009)

mido_lordship قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله رنا يكرمك بد موضوع مميز ويستحق التثبيت
> عندي عدة اسئله
> الاول ---- طبعا الكلام عن طرق استراج الاوراق والبدايه القانونيه الصحيحه للمشروع كلام رائع لانك من القلائل الذين تعرضو لها ((((((لكن سؤالي لاي عضو هنا هل حدا يعرف طريق للتمويل الاسلامي اي بدون قروض بنوك لاني ايف من شكوك الربا مع العلم انا متوفر لدي مكانين كان مرخص تصنيع كيماويات وسجل تجاري وبطاقه ضريبيه منهم واحد مساحته كبيرة -معلش ان كان سوالي خارج الموضوع - )))))))))
> الثاني -- انا بدور علي فورملا لسائل غسيل الخضروات قاتل للبكتريا بصراحه مش لاقي للان
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا ً أخى الكريم
بالنسبه للتمويل أنصحك يا أخى تبحث عن شركاء فى مشروعك يكون عندهم سيوله وفى نفس الوقت حاول تنتقى شركائك صح وبالنسبه للمكان المرخص لتصنيع الكيماويات لا يصلح لتصنيع مستحضرات التجميل لإنها لازم تصنع فى مصنع مرخص له من وزاره الصحه بتصنيع مستحضرات التجميل 

بالنسبه لفورميولا لسائل غسيل الخضروات أنا طول عمرى أعرف إن الخل والليمون بيقوموا بالدور ده لكن معنديش علم بحاجه صناعيه

بالنسبه لأسماء المواد التجاريه هبعتلك ان شاء الله حاضر فى أقرب فرصه


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (4 يوليو 2009)

اريد معرفة صناعة الديتول؟


----------



## mido_lordship (5 يوليو 2009)

mostafakelany84 قال:


> أخى الكريم الأمازيغى.. سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته
> 
> بالنسبه للعجينه اللى فهمته إنها عباره عن مذيبات لإزاله الشحوم والأوساخ من على اليدين للإستخدامات الصناعيه .. ومكدبش عليك أنا أول مره أسمع حتى عنها علشان كده معنديش خلفيه عن طريقة تصنيعها . أما بالنسبه للكتاب هو كتاب قيم جدا وهو موجود عندى وممكن أرفعه على المنتدى إن كان فى حد من إخواننا يحب يطلع عليه:76:
> 
> ...


 

معلش حبيبنا عندي سؤال ليك الموقع التاني امد جدااااا ممكن اساللك ايه المطلوب للتسجيل ما غنك مسجل هل محتاجين موقع انترنت للشركه مثلا وايميل التسجيل يكون تبعها ولا بايميل عادي ياهو مثلا 
يعني نصيحه منك


----------



## البلاتين (5 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق للجميع ... ونعدكم بطرح مشاركات عن منتجات مستحضرات التجميل .. بالتفصيل .. قريباً ..

ودمتم سالمين ..


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (5 يوليو 2009)

mido_lordship قال:


> معلش حبيبنا عندي سؤال ليك الموقع التاني امد جدااااا ممكن اساللك ايه المطلوب للتسجيل ما غنك مسجل هل محتاجين موقع انترنت للشركه مثلا وايميل التسجيل يكون تبعها ولا بايميل عادي ياهو مثلا
> يعني نصيحه منك


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلا الموقع التانى ممتاز بشكل كبير جدا 
هو محتاج تكون بتشتغل فى شركة وليك موقع على النت وده شهل مش صعب
لكن بيحتاج recommendation من شركتين معروفين عندهم تكون إتعاملت معاهم وده الأصعب شويه


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (5 يوليو 2009)

محمد محمود لبيب قال:


> اريد معرفة صناعة الديتول؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ العزيز المهدى بكر تكلم عن موضوع الديتول باستفاضه فى الملتقى


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (5 يوليو 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> بالتوفيق للجميع ... ونعدكم بطرح مشاركات عن منتجات مستحضرات التجميل .. بالتفصيل .. قريباً ..
> 
> ودمتم سالمين ..


 
منتظريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين :76::76::76::76::76::76::76:


----------



## دى ماركو (5 يوليو 2009)

يا اخ مصطفى 
انا بجد محتاج تقييم للشغل اللى انا بعمله لان انا دماغى بقت سلطه وحاسس انها وقفت


----------



## دى ماركو (5 يوليو 2009)

ممكن ضرورى تتصل عليا للاهميه او ممكن نقابله لو امكن 
انا تلفونى (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال ......... الأدارة )


----------



## ajana (6 يوليو 2009)

ابحث عن طريقة صنع hand sanitizer


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (6 يوليو 2009)

دى ماركو قال:


> يا اخ مصطفى
> انا بجد محتاج تقييم للشغل اللى انا بعمله لان انا دماغى بقت سلطه وحاسس انها وقفت


 
السلام عليكم أخى الكريم هتلاقى بيانات الإتصال بى فى الملف الشخصى


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (6 يوليو 2009)

ajana قال:


> ابحث عن طريقة صنع hand sanitizer


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الهاند جيل بيبقى عباره عن جيل عليه نسبه من الكحول والنسب المقرره فى وزاره الصحه 5%

فى تركيبه بسيطه اوى لجيل لليدين وهى 
5% كحول إيثيلى 97%
2% كربابول
ماء مقطر حتى 100%

للتصنيع حتوزن كمية الكربابول وتحطها على الماء بدون تقليب لمدة 24 ساعه لإن الكربابول صعب ذوبانه فتنقعه أفضل وبعدين تقلب فى الخلاطه وترفع درجه الحموضة بواسطه تراي إيثانول أمين مع التقليب لغايه أما القوام يتحول لجيل وبعد تضيف الكحول أخر حاجه

لى ملحوظه يا اخى : يستحسن استخدام الكحول المدنتر denated بدلا من الكحول العادى


----------



## mido_lordship (6 يوليو 2009)

تسلم علي مجهوداتك والله انسان جميل 
بس فين ياغالي الاسماء التجاريه اللي طلبطها باعلي :77: معلش متقلين عليك بس اغلب التجار بتوع الكيماويات لو وديت لهم الاسامي العلميه بيفتحو بقهم:87::10::8::8: قصدي علي بتوع شارع الجيش اما كانش عندك غيرهم

وياريت لو طريقه لعمل 
Waterless Hand Cleaner


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (7 يوليو 2009)

هستأذنكم بس فى يومين لدواعى الشغل وهرجعلكم


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (7 يوليو 2009)

انت فين يا عم مصطفى انا رسلت على الخاص ممكن تكلمنى وشكرا


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (7 يوليو 2009)

انا فى حاجة الى الصداقة الصادقة فى الله ولله 
انى احبك فى الله 
اريد ان يستفيد كلامنا من الاخر


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (8 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء ايفادتي بطريقة صنع مزيل الشعر hair removal wax
بطريقة تجارية وبكميات كبيرة


----------



## سبنا (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
فقط للتوضيح المقصود ب( Soft Soap) هو هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (12 يوليو 2009)

mido_lordship قال:


> تسلم علي مجهوداتك والله انسان جميل
> بس فين ياغالي الاسماء التجاريه اللي طلبطها باعلي :77: معلش متقلين عليك بس اغلب التجار بتوع الكيماويات لو وديت لهم الاسامي العلميه بيفتحو بقهم:87::10::8::8: قصدي علي بتوع شارع الجيش اما كانش عندك غيرهم
> 
> وياريت لو طريقه لعمل
> waterless hand cleaner


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأسماء كتير أوى يا أخى ومش عارف أخدها كوبى وباست .. لازم أكتبها من أول وجديد وده فعلا مستحيل بالنسبة لوقتى الحالى .. لكن إجتهد فى البحث فى جوجل بإسم المواد وهتلاقى إن شاء الله أكتر من إسم تجارى لكل ماده


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (12 يوليو 2009)

ابو زياد الخليلي قال:


> الرجاء ايفادتي بطريقة صنع مزيل الشعر hair removal wax
> بطريقة تجارية وبكميات كبيرة


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق ملف فيه تركيبه كريم لإزالة الشعر ... هو اهم ما فيها calcium thioglycolate
واعذرونى للتأخير ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## عمرو سيد33 (13 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## rehan hegazy (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ولاحمه الله وبركاته 

جزا الله كل الخير صاحب الفكره وكل المهندسين العاملين لوجه الله , أخوكم في الله


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (16 يوليو 2009)

يا اخ مصطفى اريد ان اعرف تركيبة الواكس مثبت الشعر مع الشكر الجزيل لمعلوماتك السابقة


----------



## Dr.Waleed M.Rashad (17 يوليو 2009)

*مستحضرات التجميل*

استاذ مصطفى الكيلانى
اعتقد انى اعرفك شخصيا
انا الدكتور وليد رشاد


----------



## Dr.Waleed M.Rashad (17 يوليو 2009)

ياريت تتصل بينا يا استاذ مصطفى


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (21 يوليو 2009)

أنا متأسف يا جماعه عن الإنقطاع ده.. بمر بظروف مش كويسه الأيام دى.. نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## مريمية (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المفيد دا وربنا يفرج كرب كل مسلم 
ياريتطريقة شامبو للشعر طبيعي وغير ضار بالشعر وكريم طبيعي مغذي
بس لو سمحت بطريقة مبسطة لإني مش كيميائية


----------



## walid_darwish (31 يوليو 2009)

you may have cosmetic formulation book from giggapedia.com
it well works to know more about formulation of cosmetic and detergent products 
Thanks


----------



## ريزو77 (1 أغسطس 2009)

مستحضرات التجميل ماعندنا علم بيها لكن المستحضرات الصيدلانية ما فيش مشكلة


----------



## سامر الشامي (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## chem12 (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
يرمز أحيانا لــ : tylos بالحروف : H.E.C بينما يوجد THICKNER آخر يسمى C.M.C وهو ( كربوكسي ميثيل سيليلوز ) ولكن التايلوز أفضل منه ... ولكن ال C.M.C له استخدامات أخرى وهو أرخص إلى حد ما في السعر.
شكري وتقديري للجميع


----------



## salamaemam (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس علي هذه المعلومات القيمة و اتمني المزيد لاني بصدد اعداد دراسة جدوي عن مشروع الصابون السائل و شامبو اليد


----------



## salah diab (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للجميع علي التعاون وجزاكم الله خيرا.اريد معرفة مادة loviscol وايه اسمها الشعبي وشكرا علي التعاون


----------



## salah diab (18 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز دي ماركو انا شايف انك تقدر تساعدني انا محتاج اعرف معني ومنين اجيب loviscol الخاص بالجيل


----------



## salah diab (19 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز مصطفي فارس هذا الموقع الجميلزارجو الاجابه معني ومنين اجيب loviscol مع الشكر


----------



## awad8824771 (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذة المعلومات العظيمة


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (20 أغسطس 2009)

المادة ألي بيسأل عنها الأخ الجعفري والله أعلم هي بولمير عالي الإمتصاص 
وتستخدم في حفايظ الأطفال


----------



## ammar majeed (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيده في عمليات تصنيع المستحضرات


----------



## دى ماركو (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بعمل جل وفعلا ناقصمى الزنثان لكن موش لاقيه فى الاسواق
وعندى اسفسارات كتيييييييييييييييييييير اوى اوى ومحتاج لتقييم للشغل اللى انا بعمله 
وموش ينفع الكلام على الشات ممكن لو سمحت اتصال تلفونى او عنوان اجيلك فيه 
لانى بجد محتاج لبلوره فى حياتى وتفوير فى الرأس من كتر الاستفسارات اللى موش لاقى لها اجابه 
والحوائط اللى بلاقيها فى سكه التراخيص


----------



## دى ماركو (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ / صلاح دياب
اولا الليفسكول على حد معلوماتى انه ماده بتدى للجل ثبات ولزوجه فين انا دوخت السبع دوخات وما فيش حد عارف عنها اى حاجه وليها اسم تانى ملخص (pvp)وبرضه ما فيش حد عارف عنها حاجه 
والاخير غرا الزنثان ودا غالى وموش متوفر ولبقولو برضه والله اعلم انه الغرا العربى 
دى معلوماتى عن الليفسكول والله على ما اقول شهيد


----------



## دى ماركو (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مائى يعنى ذو مظهر مبلل من دون ثبات للشعر


----------



## miroo2miroo (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاى على المجهود الرائع ده 
واطلب من الادارة تثبيت هذا الموضووووووووووع


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا متأسف يا أخوان على هذا الإنقطاع الطول لكن والله الظروف ما كانت تتيح لى إلى الدخول للملتقى .. هقرأ مشاركاتكم إن شاء الله فى أقرب وقت .. متأسف مرة تانيه


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اسجل تقديرى وشكرى لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموقع بالنجاح


----------



## amer19902000 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*رجاء وطلب هام جدا*

أخى الحبيب فى الله أرجو منك إرسال تركيبة حمام الكريم ( أى نوع جيد ) وكذلك تركيبة لكريم الشعر رجاءا فى أسرع صورة ممكنة


----------



## dr.ossama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت روابط لمراجع عن صناعة مستحضرات التجميل

اريت تركيبة شرائح ازالة الشعر زى شرائح الفيت

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rody2020rody (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني انا جديده بالمنتدي وارجو منكم ان تساعدوني في معرفه طريقه صناعه ماء الاكسجين بتركيزاته 10و20و30 وكذلك كريم الاكسجين بتركيزاته واريد معرفه طريقه الصناعه والتحضير بالتفاصيل ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## ashry3000 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*

أخى mostafakelany84 : جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك ، لقد تعلمت الكثير والكثير على يديك وعلى أيدى إخواننا فى هذا المنتدى المبارك ، وأسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يفرج كربك وأن يسترك بستر حمايته فى الدنيا والآخره ، اللهم آمين ، أخوك ashry3000


----------



## ابو الكيمياء (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رجاء خاص يا دكتور*

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ثانيا انا نفسى اطلب من سيدتك كتاب عن تراكيب مستحضرات التجميل وكيفية صناعتها
لأنى بصراحة دخت فى المواقع على حاجى زى دى بس مش لاقى ولو فى عندك اى كتاب عن المنظفات الطبية( المطهرة ) لكون شاكر ليك جدا


----------



## fadi ghareeb (5 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماعة مشكلة العرب انو كل واحد معو قرشين بدو يفتح مشروع لو ما بيفهم في جل و منظفات ومدري شو اتركو هاد الشي للكيميائيين والله انا كيميائي عم شوف اسئلة وأجوبة بتموت ضحك


----------



## mimfarahat (9 ديسمبر 2009)

دى ماركو قال:


> الاخ / صلاح دياب
> اولا الليفسكول على حد معلوماتى انه ماده بتدى للجل ثبات ولزوجه فين انا دوخت السبع دوخات وما فيش حد عارف عنها اى حاجه وليها اسم تانى ملخص (pvp)وبرضه ما فيش حد عارف عنها حاجه
> والاخير غرا الزنثان ودا غالى وموش متوفر ولبقولو برضه والله اعلم انه الغرا العربى
> دى معلوماتى عن الليفسكول والله على ما اقول شهيد


 

أخي العزيز 
انا لا أعرف الليفسكول و لكن انا أعرف مادة PVP وهي Poly vinyle pyroledon وهي تسعمل لصناعة الجل وهي موجودة في شارع الجيش في العتبة عند محل اسمة الزواوي انا شفتها من فتررة طويلة جداً عنده


----------



## هنداز عبدالرحمن (8 يناير 2010)

عندي سؤال مستعجل وضروري بتمنى انكم تجاوبوني عليهو بسرعة ودقة. عندي كمية من العطور المختلفة الروائح وماعليها اسماء ومامعروف تركيبها الكيميائي. لو عايزة اعرف التركيب يعني المواد الاولية في تصنيعها اعمل شنو؟؟؟ لاني محتاجة اضع عليها اسماء لها علاقة بالتركيب


----------



## waelfay (16 يناير 2010)

ارجو شرح طريقة عمل جل الشعر مع التركيبة


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم طلبت تركيبة 1) كريم واقي شمسي في عدة ردود وكتبت موضوع خاص بهذا الطلب
و للآن لم أجد إجابة
2) و لو ممكن أيضاتركبية غسول للبشرة (مزيل للرؤوس السوداء) مثل( مستتحضر نيتروجينا )
3) كريم حليب منظف للبشرة (الذي يستخدم لإزالة المكياج)


----------



## محمود فيروز (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاستاذ مصطفى ارجو منكم الافادة باعطائى تركيبة جيدة لزيت يقضى على حشرات الشعر للاهميه القصوى ولسيادتكم جزيل الاحترام


----------



## wax (21 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع أفدتنا


----------



## mosb (30 يناير 2010)

اشكركم جميع الاخوة ولكم كل الحب و التقدير


----------



## سيد قطب 2010 (3 مارس 2010)

اخي الحبيب مصطفي اشكرك من صميم قلبي علي هذا الموضوع الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

اخي الحبيب لي عدة استفسارات في صناعة كريمات البشرة ارجوا ان يتسع صدرك لها واجد اجابة وافيه لها 

1- ماهي افضل مادة حافظة تستخدم بامان في كريم البشرة لان في ناس كتير بتستخدم الفورمالين وبكثرة لانها مادة كما تعلم رخيصة الثمن واذا تم استخدامها ماهي النسب الامنه للاستخدام 

2- ماهي المادة الفعالة في صناعة كريمات القضاء علي رائحة العرق الكريهة مثل كريم الفيبكس 

جزاك الله خيرا ولي عودة اخي الحبيب


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

سيد قطب 2010 قال:


> اخي الحبيب مصطفي اشكرك من صميم قلبي علي هذا الموضوع الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> اخي الحبيب لي عدة استفسارات في صناعة كريمات البشرة ارجوا ان يتسع صدرك لها واجد اجابة وافيه لها
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم أخى الحبيب .. لا شكر فلم نقدم شيئا

1- بالنسبه للمواد الحافظه يفضل ان تتبع توصيات منظمة الصحه العالميه و المواد الموجوده فى المراجع inci / ctfa..

طبعا الفورمالين لاااااااااااا
اشهر مواد حافظه مستخدمه فى مصر : 
مجموعة البرابينات : ميثيل وبروبايل وايثيل بارابين . واملاح الصوديوم بتاعتهم على الا يزيد نسبة مجموعهم فى التركيبه عن 0.5 %

فى ماده حافظه اسمها برونيدكس دى ممتازه وده الاسم التجارى بتاعها اما الاسم العلمى
5 -برومو -5 -نيترو - 1 و 3 دايوكسان مذاب فى داى بروبلين جليكول لكن ده بيستخدم فى المستحضرات المنظفه زى الشامبو 

بخصوص الماده الفعاله التى كانت مستخدمه فى الفيبكس مش متأكد اذا كانت الزنك بيرثرون أو لا ( هأكد عليك ان شاء الله فى الموضوع ده ) لكن اعلم ان الفيبكس والماده الفعاله بتاعته اثبت فشله بسبب الاعراض الجانبيه اللى بتظهر على مستخدميه : بيعمل تورمات تحت الابط وحساسيه والشركه المنتجه له نفسها أوقفت انتاجه من اكثر من سنتين

لو عايز تعمل مزيل عرق سائل ممكن تستخدم الومنيوم كلورو هيدريت ودى الماده اللى بتدخل فى الاكس وهى سائله وتركيز الماده الفعاله فيها 50% وفى مواد مشتقه منها مخصصه لصناعه الكريم اسمها الومنيوم زركونيوم بنتاكلورو هيدريت ودى بتدخل فى الكريم بنسبه 40% حسب توصيات الشركه المنتجه لكن مش عارف القوانين بتسمح بكام فى الميه 

لو فى اى استفسار أخر أخى أنا تحت أمرك ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

محمود فيروز قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الاستاذ مصطفى ارجو منكم الافادة باعطائى تركيبة جيدة لزيت يقضى على حشرات الشعر للاهميه القصوى ولسيادتكم جزيل الاحترام



على حد علمى هو بيكون مجموعه من الزيوت زيت برافين- زيتون - صبار وبيضاف عليها مبيد حشرى بنسبه قليله لكن هذا ليس مستحضر تجميل ولا يفكر فى تصنيع مثل هذه المنتجات الا متخصص .. الناس مش لعبه فى ايدينا


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

هنداز عبدالرحمن قال:


> عندي سؤال مستعجل وضروري بتمنى انكم تجاوبوني عليهو بسرعة ودقة. عندي كمية من العطور المختلفة الروائح وماعليها اسماء ومامعروف تركيبها الكيميائي. لو عايزة اعرف التركيب يعني المواد الاولية في تصنيعها اعمل شنو؟؟؟ لاني محتاجة اضع عليها اسماء لها علاقة بالتركيب



السلام عليكم 

للأسف لا أستطيع المساعده


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

fadi ghareeb قال:


> يا جماعة مشكلة العرب انو كل واحد معو قرشين بدو يفتح مشروع لو ما بيفهم في جل و منظفات ومدري شو اتركو هاد الشي للكيميائيين والله انا كيميائي عم شوف اسئلة وأجوبة بتموت ضحك



كلامك صحيح فعلا كل مجال لكى يبدع الانسان فيه لابد عليه من دراسة أصوله مش مجرد إنه يعرف تركيبه والسلام لإن التركيبه الواحده ممكن 2 يصنعوها بشكلين مختلفين وممكن الخامه اللى داخله فى التركيبه نفسها تأثر على المنتج 

لكن أرجو منك إظهار الأخطاء فى الأجوبة بشكل مستمر حتى تعم الفائده أفضل من إنك تموت من الضحك لإننا عايزينك :67::67:


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

rody2020rody قال:


> اخواني انا جديده بالمنتدي وارجو منكم ان تساعدوني في معرفه طريقه صناعه ماء الاكسجين بتركيزاته 10و20و30 وكذلك كريم الاكسجين بتركيزاته واريد معرفه طريقه الصناعه والتحضير بالتفاصيل ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان



السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لماء الأكسجين مصطلح 10 يعنى 10 حجم (10 volume) وليس 10 %
ولتيسير الحساب 

تركيز 3 % = 10 حجم
تركيز 6 % = 20 حجم
تركيز 9 % = 30 حجم

كل ما عليكى يا أختاه أن تشترى ماء الأكسجين تركيز 35 % أو 50 % المتوفر لديكى واحترسى فى استخدام ال 50 لإنه corrosive بيسبب الام مبرحه فى الجلد و الدخان بتاعه بيصفر الشعر 

ونستخدم معادله التخفيف الشهيره عشان تقدرى تحسبى تضيفى كمية ماء قد ايه

ولا يغفل عن بالك استخدام مقطر أو ماء معالج بواسطه جهاز RO أى التوصيليه الكهربيه له صفر أو 1 بالكتير لإن استخدام الماء الجارى يسبب تكسير لجزء H2O2

وفى انتظار اى استفسار اخر


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

amer19902000 قال:


> أخى الحبيب فى الله أرجو منك إرسال تركيبة حمام الكريم ( أى نوع جيد ) وكذلك تركيبة لكريم الشعر رجاءا فى أسرع صورة ممكنة



المتميز فى الموضوع ده أخونا المهدى بكر .. أنا نفسى طلبت منه انه يعلمنى


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

dr.ossama قال:


> ياريت روابط لمراجع عن صناعة مستحضرات التجميل
> 
> اريت تركيبة شرائح ازالة الشعر زى شرائح الفيت
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بخصوص المراجع ما عندى روابط لكن فى موقع ممكن تنزل من عليه كتب كثيره جدا فى أى مجال
www.gigapedia.org
هتعمل حساب على الموقع وهتلاقى فعلا كتب ممتازه

بخصوص شرائح ازالة الشعر .. لا أدرى ميكانيكية تصنيع الشريحه نفسها لكن ان كنت تريد كريم لإزالة الشعر أو فكرة مستحضرات ازالة الشعر أوافيك بها ..


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

دى ماركو قال:


> الاخ / صلاح دياب
> اولا الليفسكول على حد معلوماتى انه ماده بتدى للجل ثبات ولزوجه فين انا دوخت السبع دوخات وما فيش حد عارف عنها اى حاجه وليها اسم تانى ملخص (pvp)وبرضه ما فيش حد عارف عنها حاجه
> والاخير غرا الزنثان ودا غالى وموش متوفر ولبقولو برضه والله اعلم انه الغرا العربى
> دى معلوماتى عن الليفسكول والله على ما اقول شهيد



الليفسكول luviskol
هو هومو بوليمر للفينيل بيرلودين
homo polymer of vinyl pyrolodine

PVP = poly vinyl pyrolidine

Chemical Structure:





المعروف كوظيفه للماده دى انها ماده مكونه للفيلم film former + ماده مغلظه thickener

بالنسبه لصمغ الزنثان ليس هو الصمغ العربى وأختلف معاك فى ندرته هو متوفر وسعره بيتراوح ما بين 40-50 جنيه للكيلو يعنى مش غالى .. انت عندك المغلظات المحترمه سعرها بيبقى فى رينج 130-140 جنيه


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

دى ماركو قال:


> ثانيا : الاخ مصطفى عيد سعيد
> انا بعمل جل وفعلا ناقصمى الزنثان لكن موش لاقيه فى الاسواق
> وعندى اسفسارات كتيييييييييييييييييييير اوى اوى ومحتاج لتقييم للشغل اللى انا بعمله
> وموش ينفع الكلام على الشات ممكن لو سمحت اتصال تلفونى او عنوان اجيلك فيه
> ...



والله أنا متأسف جدا لإنى كنت منقطع فتره طويله جدا عن المنتدى 
تحت أمرك فى اى وقت ممكن تبعتلى وهجاوبك ان شاء الله وهتلاقى تليفونى فى البروفايل بتاعى لو مردتش كلمنى على طول


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

chem12 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يرمز أحيانا لــ : Tylos بالحروف : H.e.c بينما يوجد thickner آخر يسمى c.m.c وهو ( كربوكسي ميثيل سيليلوز ) ولكن التايلوز أفضل منه ... ولكن ال c.m.c له استخدامات أخرى وهو أرخص إلى حد ما في السعر.
> شكري وتقديري للجميع



السلام عليكم 
ليس احيانا التيلوز يرمز له hec بل دائما 
hec اختصار ل هيدروكسى ايثيل سليولوز وهو التيلوز

الميزه الوحيده للتيلوز عن السى ام سى انه سهل ذوبانه فى الماء البارد لكن فى الكفائه فى التغليظ ال cmc أقوى


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> يا اخ مصطفى اريد ان اعرف تركيبة الواكس مثبت الشعر مع الشكر الجزيل لمعلوماتك السابقة


I. Polysorbate 80 5 %
CETIOL® LDO 0.2 %
ARLYPON® TT 3 %
CETIOL® HE 1 %
DEHYDOL® TA 25 30 %
Monopropylene Glycol 10%


II. . Water 50.8%
III. Preservative Preservative q.s.



Heat Phase I and II separately up to 85'C. Both need to be mixed until uniform.
* When both reached the temperature add Phase II slowely into Phase I while mixing gently.
* Keep temperature above 80'C.
* Cool down to 65'C and add Phase III.
* Stir until homogenous and fill at 65'C.


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........
الحمد لله على هذة العودة الجميلة يا مصطفى باشا
وياريت متتأخرش وتغيب الفترة دية كلها .......
ولو عوزت أى حاجة كلمنى ماشى..........ههههههههه
يعنى حامض كبريتيك ..أملاح.......ههههههه
أخوك المهدى بكر


----------



## المهندس_العراقي85 (4 مارس 2010)

ماهي تركيبة شامبو head& sholders ؟واذا شخص عاوز يفتح معمل لصناعة الشامبو اديش قيمة المصنع (المعدات فقط)؟


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........
> الحمد لله على هذة العودة الجميلة يا مصطفى باشا
> وياريت متتأخرش وتغيب الفترة دية كلها .......
> ولو عوزت أى حاجة كلمنى ماشى..........ههههههههه
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

والله ما عندى ولا كيلو فى المخزن بس بعطش الزباين لغايه اما يدفعوا اللى عليهم ..... هههههههههه
ويعنى لا شفتك زرتنى ولا حاجه أنا مريض بقالى اسبووووع ولا خايف تكون انفلونزا الخنازير وأعديك .؟؟؟؟ متقلقش مش خنازير


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (4 مارس 2010)

mostafakelany84 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> والله ما عندى ولا كيلو فى المخزن بس بعطش الزباين لغايه اما يدفعوا اللى عليهم ..... هههههههههه
> ويعنى لا شفتك زرتنى ولا حاجه أنا مريض بقالى اسبووووع ولا خايف تكون انفلونزا الخنازير وأعديك .؟؟؟؟ متقلقش مش خنازير


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا ألف مليون سلامة وأنا كنت منتظرك عندى فى المصنع صح .......
بس أنت اللى تعبت...... والعموم أية يعنى لو أنفلونزا الخنازير .......
فداك يا أستاذ مصطفى....ألف مليون أنفلونزا........
أيوة كدة لازم تورى الزباين بتعوك العين الحمرا.....ههههههههه


----------



## سيد قطب 2010 (4 مارس 2010)

mostafakelany84 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى الحبيب .. لا شكر فلم نقدم شيئا
> 
> 1- بالنسبه للمواد الحافظه يفضل ان تتبع توصيات منظمة الصحه العالميه و المواد الموجوده فى المراجع inci / ctfa..
> 
> ...


 
اخي الحبيب مصطفي بارك الله في علمك وفي عملك وسوف اتواصل معك في القريب العاجل باذن الله ولعلمك الاسم اللي انا مسجل بيه في موقعكم هو اسمي الحقيقي ويمكنك عمل بحث في جوجل بالاسم لتعرفني جيدا 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

ارجو كتابه الاسماء التجاريه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (8 مارس 2010)

ابراهيم البروفيسير قال:


> ارجو كتابه الاسماء التجاريه ولك جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لأى مواد أكتب أساميها التجاريه .. برجاء كتابة المواد المطلوبه غير ان فى مواد تنتجها اكثر من شركه وبالتالى الاسماء التجاريه احيانا لا يمكن حصرها أما الاسم العلمى هو الذى يمكن حصره


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (8 مارس 2010)

سيد قطب 2010 قال:


> اخي الحبيب مصطفي بارك الله في علمك وفي عملك وسوف اتواصل معك في القريب العاجل باذن الله ولعلمك الاسم اللي انا مسجل بيه في موقعكم هو اسمي الحقيقي ويمكنك عمل بحث في جوجل بالاسم لتعرفني جيدا
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا



قلت لك أخى الحبيب لا شكر على واجب 

فى جوجل المعلومات كلها عن سيد قطب صاحب الحركه الاسلاميه قديما


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## مهندس جديد2010 (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

اخي الحبيب

اريد معرفة الطريقة والنسب
وافضل المواد

لعمل حمامات كريم الشعر
واية افضل المستخلصات الي ممكن اضيفها علية عشان تتطري الشعر وتنعمة

وكمان مسك للبشرة للتفتيح
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس_العراقي85 (9 مارس 2010)

mostafakelany84 قال:


> بالنسبة للمادة التى دعوتها بولى اكرومايت فمواصفاتها هى على شكل حبيبات مثل السكر
> معلقة صغيرة تذاب فى كوب ماء فى دقيقتين تتماسك (تكبر حجم الحبيبات )ويختفى الماء
> سؤالى ما المجال التى تعمل فية هذة المادة
> 
> ...


 
بالنسبه للماده اللى حضرتك بتسأل عنها على ما أظن اسمها بولى اكريلامايد poly acrylamide ودى بتبقى عباره عن بوليمر بلمرته بلمره كيميائيه لكن على معلوماتى البسيطه ان الماده دى ضاره بالصحه خصوصا قبل بلمره الجيل لكن بعد ما بيتحول لجيل الضرر بيقل ولو صح ظنى ليها هتلاقى الكيلو منها فى حدود 30-40 جنيه 
برجاء التاكيد من صحه المعلومه[/QUOTE]

نحن نعرف ان الشب يستخدم في تصفية المياه وفي حالة فشل الشب في تصفية المياه العالية العكورة (اي نسبة الاطيان عالية ) فيقوم هذا البوليمر لمعالجة هذه العكورة العالية ولن هذه المادة مسرطنة اذا استخدمت بصورة غير صحيحة


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

مهندس جديد2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي الحبيب
> 
> ...


 ارجوا الرد على اخوى مهندس جديد 2010


----------



## يامصطفى (10 مارس 2010)

وفاك الله حقك وزادك من كرمه وفضله


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (11 مارس 2010)

مهندس جديد2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي الحبيب
> 
> ...


 
أخي أضفت لك ردا في موضوعك الذي طلبت فيه نفس الطلب
وهي خلطة من تجريبتي الخاصة أرجو أن تستفيد منها 
وأن يبدي أهل الخبرة المهتمين رأيهم فيها


----------



## lovelalo0o (10 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*
*اشكرك مهندس مصطفى على ما تقدمه للمنتدى 
*
*وكذلك أقدم الشكر الجزيل لادارة المنتدى وأعضاءه الكرام وجزاهم الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتهم
بحثت كثير عن تركيب العطور ولم اجد اي شي عن ذلك 
ما وجدته هو تركيب للمنظفات او منظفات فيها عطور وصابون
ارجو التكرم بإفادت الجميع
مما تتركب العطور الفرنسيه ..؟؟؟*
* مكونها والنسبه المئويه % للكيلوجرام
المشكلة الي اجدها في فصل الزيت عن الكحول 
*
*لانه لا ينفصل بسرعه ويبقى الزيت متماسك
ارجو افادتي بافظل انواع الكحول يعني 85% او 96% او 99% وما الفرق بينهم وكيف نزيل رائحة الكحول من الخلطه لانها تكون قويه

وهي كالتالي

طريقه تركيب العطور الاورجينال الفرنسيه

تركيب زجاجه 100ملى كاى ازازه اورجينال
بنزوات البنزيل هو المثبت المستخدم فى تركيب العطور الاصليه وهو الافضل عن تجربه
وهو المثبت المذكور على كل مواقه الانترنت العالميه

25زيت تركيز الفين او 30ملى زي تركيز1000
+
3 نقط مظهر
+
ملى بنزوات بنزيل
+
ملى ونصف جلسرين
+
نقطتين مونو بروبلين جليكول
+
الباقى كحول طبى تركيز 95%
الماء المقطر موجود مع الكحول الطبى 
ولانحتاج لوضعه



بصراحه لا اعرف كاتب الطريقة هذه هل هو مهندس كيميائي مثل حضرتك ام لا 
وهل هذه طريقه صحيحه 
تحياتي لكم ونفع الله الجميع*​


----------



## hanyazazy (11 أبريل 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع عنوان منتديات أخرى لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## hudefaa (11 أبريل 2010)

ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## lovelalo0o (23 أبريل 2010)

وين اهل العطور ؟؟


----------



## sala_4f2000 (1 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## al-mbrator (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة من اهل تخصص
في عندي اشكالية في شامبو الاطفال الخطوات الي تبعتها هذي:

1-In a large beaker, mix together the olive oil 300ml, vegetable oil210ml, and coconut oil 210ml.
2-mix NaOH 307.5ml with water 1140ml.
3-warm the oils to 36 C and allow the lye solution to cool to the same temperature.
4- when both mixture are at the proper temperature, stir the lye solution into oils. the mixture turn opque and my darken.
5-When the mixture has a creamy texture, stir in the glycerine 45ml, ethanol 15ml, castor oil45ml and 48 ml of an apple perfume!!!!
النتيجة كانت عندي ع شكل التالي
شاميو كان جدا سائل مش كثيف!!هل يلزم ذلك الى خلطه لفترة طويلة حتي يتماسك
بالنسبة الى كميات انا مش اكيد منها يمكن تكون كثيرة
وكذلك شامبو كان مليان زيت
اذا ممكن شو الحلول وشو الاخطاء الحادثة
ومشكووورين سلفا​


----------



## عمرو جرو (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ مصطفى


----------



## كريستيانو2020 (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور ع الموضوع الأكثر من رائع


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## fady84 (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله كل خير يا اخوان 
اريد اعرف اذا ممكن عن الاسماء التجارية والعلمية للمواد الكيميائية (raw material)


----------



## lion0070 (28 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## amr2010 (29 يوليو 2010)

المقادير على الطن من هذه الموادقد ايه


----------



## samir hanna (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## chemist_hossam (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## samysaad (14 أغسطس 2010)

برجاء اعطائ تركيبة بودر التلك للاطفال ونوعية التلك والروائح المضافة فى الصناعة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الطارش (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج المواد المستخدمة لعمل كريم الجسم او اللوشن
شكرا


----------



## mazen222 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك اعرف الطريقه الصحيحه لعمل الديتول الطبى
وشكرا على مجهودكم


----------



## chem_sh (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عايز اعرف تصنبع مستحضرات التجميل وخاص مسك الوجه وكريمات الوجه


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مكن استسفار :؟
انا لما بحط الكاربابول مع التايلوز لزياده اللزوجه 
الخليط بيعكر وبيصفر كعفن وما بيبقى فى لزوجه 
ممكن اعرف السبب
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hend30 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السادة الافاضل 
افيدونا عن موزعين او وكلاء المادة الداخلة فى مستحضرات التجميل phenoxyethanol 
فى مصر 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

عموما يا بشمهندس انا عرفت ان الماده اللى بتدى لزوجه للجل اسمها pvp او بولى فينيل ابيلدون


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

لكن استعمال التايلوز مع الكاربابول بعد مده بيدى الجل لون معكر كأنه عفن

فيفضل استعمال الكاربابول مع التراى إيثانول مع الماده الحافظة مع الجلسرين طبعا بنسب معينه 
ودا بيديك قوام حسب الرغبه وشكل شفاف جيد مع التقليب الجيد

جل مائى يعنى ( جل مبلل ) غير مثبت للشعر 
بيديله المظهر المائى لكن بدون ثبات قوى


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## bariome (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليك الأخ الكريم و بارك الله فيك و لك و جزاك عنا خير الجزاء 
ارجو من أخي الكريم ان يعطيني أفضل وصفة لصناعة كريما التجميل ترطيب البشرة-تقشير البشرة - و كريمات التبييض 
وبارك الله فيك و أعانك على فعل الخيرات


----------



## ابراهيم عليوه 123 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من الاخ الكريم ان يشرح لي تركيبه اكسجين الكريم بالنسب
وكيفيه عمله
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## erama (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد موضوع أكتر من رائع و شكرا للأستاذ مصطفى على مجهوده الجبار :77::77::77:. بس أنا كان ليا طلب صغير ياريت لو حضرك تعرف طريقة ملمع الشفاه (الروج السائل ) و ظل الجفون لأني بقالي كتييييير أوي بدور و مش عارفة أوصل لحاجة خالص فلو حضرك ساعدتني يبقى جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## amir.elmasry (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع وبالأخص الاخ /مصطفى الكيلانى وارجو التكرم بشرح طريقة تصنيع طلاء الاظافر (المانيكير) ولك جزيل شكرى


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

lovelalo0o قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> *اشكرك مهندس مصطفى على ما تقدمه للمنتدى
> *
> *وكذلك أقدم الشكر الجزيل لادارة المنتدى وأعضاءه الكرام وجزاهم الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتهم
> ...



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

متأسف جدا للتأخر فى الرد

فى الحقيقه ما عندى علم بصناعة العطور لكن لو تعلمت اى شىء فى هذا المجال هبلغ حضرتك


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

al-mbrator قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة من اهل تخصص
> في عندي اشكالية في شامبو الاطفال الخطوات الي تبعتها هذي:
> 
> ...



الاخ العزيز الامبراطور 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصراحه الطريقه الى ذكرتها ليست الطريقه اللى بيصنع بها شامبو الاطفال فى الصناعه لكن الفرق بين شامبو الاطفال والشامبو العادى هو ان نوع التكسابون المستخدم مختلف 

فى الشامبو العادى هو الصوديوم لوريل ايثر سلفيت SLES 70%
اما فى شامبو الاطفال هو نوع اخر sodium myreth sulphate(TEXAPONE K14S

ولا يدخل في تصنيعه الصودا الكاويه مطلقا


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

دى ماركو قال:


> مكن استسفار :؟
> انا لما بحط الكاربابول مع التايلوز لزياده اللزوجه
> الخليط بيعكر وبيصفر كعفن وما بيبقى فى لزوجه
> ممكن اعرف السبب
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الاخ العزيز دى ماركو

لا يمكن استخدام الكربابول والتايلوز معا


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

دى ماركو قال:


> عموما يا بشمهندس انا عرفت ان الماده اللى بتدى لزوجه للجل اسمها pvp او بولى فينيل ابيلدون



الأخ دى ماركو 

ال PVP أو POLY VINYL PYROLIDONE

ليس هو المسئول عن اعطاء الجيل لزوجه لكن هو بيكون طبقه رقيقه على الشعره

PVP K 90 of cosmetic grade is used as a film former in hair styling products, an emulsion stabilizer in creams and lotions and as a dispersant for hair colorants. It is also a foam stabilizer and gelling agent in toothpastes.


----------



## أمين نصار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى كل اخوانى فى الملتقى 
بما أننى كنت متعاقد مع جامعة القاهرة لعمل دورات للطلاب فى كيفية انتاج مستحضرات التجميل وأيضا انتاج هذه المنتجات وتسويقها داخل الجامعة فأنا على أتم استعداد للرد على طلباتكم من الان فى كيفية انتاج كافة أنواع الكريمات للبشرة والشعر الرجالى والحريمى والجيل والكريم جيل وحمام الكريم والشامبو والبلسم وكل ماتسمح به الظروف وشرحها بطرق بسيطة وسهلة لكى يتعلمها أى انسان ( كيميائى وغير كيميائى ) ونسأ ل الله التوفيق والسداد .


----------



## jumana_mam (12 نوفمبر 2010)

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة قرب عيد الأضحى جعلنا الله واياكم من عوادة كل سنة في طاعة الله


وكـــــــــــــــل عــــــــــام وانتم بخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## jumana_mam (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ امين نصار 
كل عام وانتم بخير
جزاك الله كل الخير على ما تقدمه
وانا واحدة من المهتمين في مجال صناعة مستحضرات التجميل من كريمات ولوشنات وكذلك الشامبوهات و ........
لذا ارجوا منك ان تقدم لنا بعضاً من الفورمولات المختصة والمجربة على المستوى الانتاجي والسوقي في هذا المجال
شكراً


----------



## أمين نصار (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخت الفاضلة jumana_mam 
أرجو من حضرتك أن توضحى بالتحديد ماذا تريدين من التركيبات واحدة واحدة حتى أقوم بشرح طريقة عمل كل تركيبة بالتفصيل وحتى يستفيد من ذلك الكيميائى وغير الكيميائى .


----------



## أمين نصار (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الى الأخ samysaad
تركيبة بودرة التلك كالتالى 
1- مغنسيوم استياريت
2- الرائحة 25.% أو أقل 
طريقة العمل 
1- يتم اضافة الرائحة الى البودرة مع التقليب الجيد .
2- يتم وضع المركب السابق فى كيس بلاستيك لمدة يومين أو ثلاثة حتى تنتشر الرائحة .
3- يتم استخراج البودرة من الكيس وتقليبها فى ( ميكسر ) ثم تعبئتها فى العبوات المناسبة .
ملحوظة / عدم استخدام رائحة مركبة حتى لاتسبب حساسية للأطفال والروائح المسموح بها من وزارة الصحة
هى ( روز - ورد - ياسمين )


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

أمين نصار قال:


> الى الأخ samysaad
> تركيبة بودرة التلك كالتالى
> 1- مغنسيوم استياريت
> 2- الرائحة 25.% أو أقل
> ...



الأخ العزيز امين نصار 
لك منى وافر التحيه والاحترام على مشاركتك بهذا الموضوع واسال الله العظيم ان يتقبل منكم صالح الاعمال

لى فقط تذكره لعلك اخطأت فى الكتابه 
بودره التلك هى سليكات الماغنسيوم وليس ستيرات الماغنسيوم

ولكى تعم الفائده لإخواننا فاليكم الفرق بين الاثنان

بودرة التلك او سليكات الماغنسيوم وهى اللى توجد فى الطبيعه ولها محاجر تستخرج منها البودره وتطحن وتستخدم فى المنتجات ذات الاستخدام الظاهرى كموانع التسلخات وخلافه

اما الماغنسيوم ستيرات فهو منتج مصنع ويتم استخدامه كماده مالئه وبايندر فى صناعه الاقراص الدوائيه.


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوانى الأعزاء كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## jumana_mam (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ م. أمين نصار
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتم بموفور الصحة والخير

شكرا على ردك
اولاً الفورمولات التي بحوزتي هي للعمل على مستوى غير تجاري اقصد فورمولات اجنبية 
وبفضل الله لاقت استحساناً عند الناس ولكن مشكلتي هي سعر المواد الاولية مرتفع جداً
ولا يتناسب مع امكانيات الغالبية من الناس
لذا ارجوا من حضرتك ان تزودنا على الاقل مرحليا بفورمولات عن
body lotion ,hand cream....
واذا سمحت ان تزودنا بالخصائص الكيماوية للمواد الاولية التي تدخل بالتركيبة 
اقصد وظيفتها او تأثيرها
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير على المعلومات الجميلة والقيمة التي تقدمها دائماً
والله الموفق


----------



## esabha (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وأنتم بخير
أرجو منكم بيان سبب انفصال الطورين المائي والزيتي في كريم زيت في ماء
مع العلم اني اضيف فيتامين س للكريم واستخدم الترولامين عامل استحلاب


----------



## أمين نصار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخت الفاضلة Jumana_mum

طريقة تحضير hand cream
الكميات المطلوبة 
1- 70 جرام شمع استيارك ( استيارك أسيد ) .
2- 30 جرام شمع يلسم . 
3- 600 سم ماء .
4- 10 جرام تراى ايثانول .
5- 20 جرام فازلين طبى .
6- 10 جرام جلسرين طبى .
7- 1 جرام مادة حافظة (PHA)
طريقة العمل 
يتم عمل الخطوتين أ ، ب فى توقيت واحد .
أ- يتم تسييح 1+2+5 فى اناء من الصاج .
ب- يتم تسخين الماءحتى درجة 70 درجة مئوية مع اضافة( تراى ايثانول )اليه مع التقليب .
ج- يتم اضافة ب الى أ ( وليس العكس ) بالتدريج مع التقليب الجيد ويستمر التقليب على نار هادئة لمدة 10 دقائق .
د- يتم طفى النار ثم اضافة الجلسرين بالتدريج مع استمرار التقليب .
هـ- يتم وضع المحلول الناتج فى اناء من البلاستيك ثم اضافة المادة الحافظة مع استمرار التقليب حتى نحصل على قوام الكريم .
و- يترك الكريم الناتج لمدة 24 ساعة ثم تضاف الرائحة حسب الطلب .
ى- يمكن اضافة جلسرين (50 جرام ) مع زيت برافين ( 50 جرام ) ( ثانى يوم ) لنجعل الكريم أكثر ليونة .

ملاحظات 
1- لايتم استعمال اوانى من الألمونيوم العادى ويمكن استعمال الاستانلس ويفضل الأوانى الصاج لضمان عدم التفاعل .
2- يضاف 2% من اللؤلؤ لتفتيح البشرة وازالة الكلف والنمش .
3- يضاف 2% زيت اللوز لترطيب البشرة ( ويمكن الاستغناء عنها والاكتفاء بما سبق اضافته من الجلسرين الطبى ) .


----------



## jumana_mam (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل م.أمين نصار 
شكراً على معلوماتك التي تتحفنا وتفيدنا بإستمرار 
جزاك الله كل الخير
ولكنني اريد ان استوضح منك بعض المعلومات
كمية الماء 600 سم هل كل 1 سم تساوي 10 ملم مما يعني ان كمية الماء 6 لتر هل هذا صحيح
واذا كانت هكذا هل 70 غم من ستياريك اسيد ام سيتريك اسيد ؟ وهل هذه الكمية كافية؟ ( طبعاً كمية الماء كما قلت حضرتك 6 لتر )
وهل يمكن الاستعاضة عن الفازلين بزيت البرافين فقط
و هل يمكن اضافة لانيت 16 حتى نزيد الكثافة اي اقصد اضافة المواد المطرية ( الشمعية) 
وكذلك المادة الحافظة ما رأيك لو وضعنا الميثيل برابين الا تفي بالغرض 
واضفت حضرتك في النهاية انه يمكن اضافة زيت البرافين والجليسرين ولكن ثاني يوم ، مما يعني اضافتهم على البارد
اي عندما يكون الخليط قد برد ونخلطه جيدا؟
وازيد هل المادة الحافظة والعطر يوضعان عندما يكون الخليط بدرجة حرارة اقرب للبارد اقصد فاتر 
ومادة شمع البلسم ما اسمها العلمي او هل يمكن الاستعاضة عنها بلانيت 16 او ماذا

شكراً لسعة صدرك اعرف ان اسئلتي كثيرة ولكن حتى يكون الموضوع اكثر وضوحاً بالنسبة لي ولتعم الفائدة على الجميع وكذلك حتى نتعلم اذا كان هنالك مواد بديلة لاية مادة غير متوفرة في اسواقنا 
جزاك الله كل الخير
ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## أمين نصار (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخت الفاضلة jumana_mam
بالنسبة لاستفساراتك اليك الرد التالى 
1- كمية الماء فى التحضيرة السابقة والتى ذكرتها انا هى 0.6 لتر وليست 6 لتر.
2- شمع الاستيارك ( لانت 16 ) وليس ستريك اسيد ( ملح ليمون ) .
3- لامانع من وضع ميثيل برابين كمادة حافظة .
4- من الأفضل وضع المادة الحافظة والراثحة على البارد .


----------



## jumana_mam (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل م.أمين نصار
لك مني جزيل الشكر 
ونحن بانتظار مشاركاتك كما وعدتنا بنفس المجال
كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## asemtayfour (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*تحياتي لكم جميعا
انا عم اعمل جل من المكونات :
ليفزكول وكاربابول وتري ايتانول امين وغليسرين والعطور والالوان

بس المشكلة انو يلي عم ينطلب مني انو يكون الجل دبئ يعني فيه دبق
في ناس قالولي استعمل الصمغ وناس قالولي ماء وسكر 
وطبعا الحلين ما عجبوني 

اذا سمحتو بدي حل
وشكرا لكم سلفا*​


----------



## أمين نصار (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ المحترم asemtayfour 
مامعنى كلمة( دبق) حتى استطيع الرد على سؤالك.


----------



## احمد بهجت م (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ asemtayfour لا تستخدم ليفزكول بل استخدم بدل عنه قطران افرنجي وهو نوع من السوربيتول الثقيل 
سوف تحصل على دبق


----------



## الدبور11 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اتمنىلكم التوفيق الدبور11


----------



## agabeain (26 ديسمبر 2010)

باااااااااارك اااللة فيكم اخوتى ااالاااعزاااااااااااء


----------



## احمد بهجت م (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الى جميع الأعضاء كل عام وأنتم جميعاٌ بألف خير بمناسبة العام الجديد 
لدى سؤال من لديه فكرة عن طريقة صنع معجون الحلاقة الشفاف 
انا بحاجة ماسة لها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سمعان بطرس (3 يناير 2011)

يعطيكم العافية يا شباب
وشكرا ع المواضيع
عندي طلب لو سمحتم
طريقة صناعة كيراتين الشعر
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سمعان بطرس (9 يناير 2011)

تركيبة مستحضر كيراتين الشعر لو سمحتو


----------



## fathy hamza (13 يناير 2011)

انا كيميائى بالعديد من شركات مستحضرات التجميل اتمنى مساعدة اى شخص فى اى استفسار


----------



## احمد نصر الدين (14 يناير 2011)

يا يشمهندس فتحى من فضلك عاوز طريقة لعمل كريم تلميع للشعر زى البلمرز


----------



## عصفور الشمال (18 يناير 2011)

الأخ الجميل :مصطفى الكيلاني
تحية مقرونة بالشكر وطلب حسن الجزاء من الله سبحانه وتعالى.
ما هي التسمية العلمية لمادة (اسبر ماستي )التي تستخدم في صناعة مواد التجميل؟


----------



## عصفور الشمال (18 يناير 2011)

مصطفى الكيلانى قال:


> إقتبست فكره هذا الموضوع من الزميل هانى عزام... فى موضوع أطلب تركيبه تصلك فى خلال 24 ساعه ووجدت إن الموضوع يشمل مجال المنظفات لذلك أردت تطبيق نفس الفكره فى مجال مستحضرات التجميل..فأى عضو يرغب فى تركيبه نرجو ان يرسلها ونوافيه بيها إن شاء الله


 
الأخ الجميل:مصطفى الكيلاني
ماهي التسمية العلمية لمادة (اسبير ماستي )التي تستخدم في صنع كريمات الجلد؟
ولك مني الشكر ومن الله حسن الجزاء لنشرك للعلم والمعرفة.


----------



## frankeshtaen (18 يناير 2011)

متشكرين اوى اوى اوى يا باش مهندس وانا بجد استفدت كتير من الوقع عامه ومن موضوعك وشكرا جزيلا لكل من اشترك فى هزا الموقع


----------



## الهام جادين (1 فبراير 2011)

كيف ازيل رائحة الجازولين من الفازلين لعمل فازلين معطر انا في جدة واشتريت فازلين بالكيلو بس فيه ريحة جازولين قوية كيف ازيلها


----------



## ايناسو (1 فبراير 2011)

اريد طريقة صناعة الايثانول من السكر ضروري شكرا


----------



## ايناسو (1 فبراير 2011)

ساعدوني بليز بطريقة صنع الايثانول من السكر


----------



## عبد الكريم منصور (1 فبراير 2011)

انا مهندس انتاج واعمل في مجال مستحضرات التجميل والنظفات الكيماويةالمنزلية وعندي خبرة ممتازة وممكن اساعد باي شيئ بقردر عليه


----------



## ناجى صبح (13 فبراير 2011)

_جزاكم الله خيرا لقد افدتنى بشىء مهم عن الكاربومير_. ناجى صبح


----------



## ناجى صبح (13 فبراير 2011)

mhfol./


----------



## armiamamdouh (21 فبراير 2011)

صباح الخير لكل اللي في المنتدي انا عضو جديد معاكوا بس عجباني مناقشتكوا جدااااااااااااا


----------



## مازن81 (6 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير
لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## المخترعة نايس (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا عضووة جديدة بس عندي استفساار 

اريد عمل كريم من الصبار واريده طبيعي واقدر احتفظ فييه لمدة طويلة او عمل كريم من الالوة فيرا بس نسبة المواد الكميائية تكون خفيفة جدا ؟؟؟؟؟




وما هو أفضل مواد حاافظة واقل ضررا للبشرة تحت العيون؟؟؟؟؟

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## shamsh (16 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بكم انا كتير استفدت منكم ممكن اسال كيف نعمل صابون بلون ابيض مثل اللبن


----------



## seefelmasry (17 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه


----------



## seefelmasry (17 مارس 2011)

كل موضوع اقرأه استفيد منه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seefelmasry (17 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## seefelmasry (17 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## seefelmasry (17 مارس 2011)

سلمت يداك اخي الكريم


----------



## seefelmasry (17 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seefelmasry (17 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## seefelmasry (17 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seefelmasry (17 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## harazeennet (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا محمد من غزة - فلسطين انا قمت بعمل مصنع لمستحضرات التجميل اريد من احد المهندسين المختصين ان اتعامل معه في التركيبات لكل منتج اريد صناعته طبعا بمقابل مادي الرجاء ممن يجد فيه المقدرة علي مساعدتنا المراسله علي الايميل التالي [email protected]


----------



## جزائري دمو سخون (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي من كل مكان...
انا جزائري من مدينة قسنطينة (منطقة الخروب).كيميائي حاصل على شهادة الماستر مؤخرا,في اختصاص الكمياء التحليلية و البيئة,اود دخول بأذن الله مجال الصناعات الكميائية الخفيفة..
و ذلك عن طريق قرض من وكالة مخصصة لتمويل الاستثمارات لحاملي الشهادات هنا في الجزائر..
لدي تكوين نظري و تطبيقي في مجال انتاج مواد التنظيف و التجميل و المواد الغدائية,حيث شجعني المكونون الذين تكونت عندهم على الاستثمار في هذا المجال,حيث يبدو سهل التطبيق و التطوير,مع العلم ان المواد الخامة مستوردة تقريبا كلها.
لكن يدور في رأسي مشروع اخر هو بداية انتاج بعض المواد الخام مثل الكحول الايثيلي الطبي و الماء المقطر و المذيبات....لاحتياجات السوق الصناعية لها ,افضل من دخول عالم المنافسة الشرسة مع كبار تجار وو حرامية الصناعات التجميلية و الغذائية....
انا تائه يا اخواني ارجو مساعدتكم و فك كربة مستقبلي الله يفك كربكم ان شاء الله

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
email: [email protected]


----------



## جنة الأحلام (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن طلب مساعدة لمن يستطيع المساعدة اريد طريقة عمل ماسك الوجة face maskالقناع الجلد
التجاري
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد بهجت م (28 مارس 2011)

الى جنة الأحلام انا جاهز للمساعدة في صناعة كافة مستحضرات التجميل


----------



## Teknovalley (7 أبريل 2011)

أخي الكريم هذه المادة اسمها العلمي بولي أكريلامايد و هي مادة متخنة وتعطي عرق للمنظفات السائلة و لكن للامانة العلمية قرأت تحذير بأنه يوجد بهذه المادة جزيئات أكريمالايد غير متحدة و هذه الجزيئات الحرة ضارة لقدرتها على اختراق الجلد


----------



## waelelchemist (24 أبريل 2011)

اريد بالله عليكم معرفة تركيب الشاور جل


----------



## sunyear (25 أبريل 2011)

سيدى الفاضل اشكرك على المعلومات القيمة
و لىاستفسار
هل يمكن بطريقة التصنيع لدى الغير ان ارخص كريم حروق و شاش حروق لان لدى تركيبة جديدة جدا على السوق المصرى
يرجى الافادة و شكرا


----------



## على نصر66 (27 أبريل 2011)

*صناعة زيت الشعر*

الرجاء معرفة تركيبه زيت شعر مجربه وتكون فى نفس الوقت تجاريه


----------



## miky2 (4 مايو 2011)

رجاء .طريقه عمل كريم الاكسجين .......................


----------



## leto leto (8 مايو 2011)

لو سمحت عايز اعرف مقدار الفورمالين لو ححطه ل 20 كيلو من الشامبو وبردو البلسم والجل


----------



## احمد المصرى 7 (13 مايو 2011)

ما هى طريقة تصنيع ماسك للبشرة


----------



## احمد بهجت م (16 مايو 2011)

الى leto leto : 
نسبة الفورمالين هي 0.015 %


----------



## priapus (16 مايو 2011)

*الجل يخرز*

السلام عليكم
اشتريت مؤخراً كمية من مادة ألمانية تستخدم في الجل لتعطي نعومة للشعر وهي بولي كواتيرنيوم 68
المشكلة أن الجل بعد مرور شهر على تصنيعه يبدأ قوامه بالتصلب حتى يصبح قواماً مطاطياً كالسيليكون ...
بعد ان راسلت الشركة الأم نصحوني بإضافة الغليسرين ... ولكن للأسف لم تنجح الوصفة حتى بعد التعديل في الكميات والتجربة لمدة تزيد عن ال10 أشهر ...

مالحل برأيكم


----------



## الفنك (19 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اريد طريقة تحضير زيت الشعر طبيعيا بالثوم والخروع ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Teknovalley (28 مايو 2011)

أخي الفاضل leto leto
برجاء عدم وضع الفورمالين على الاشياء التى ذكرتها ويفضل وضع مواد حافظة مثل bicrol 6000 extra أو bicrol ws1 وبنسبة من 0.1 % الى 0.5 % حسب مده الحفظ المطلوبة
والله الموفق و هو من وراء القصد


----------



## Teknovalley (28 مايو 2011)

أخي الكريم وائل
فيما يلي تركيبة مجربه للشاور جل 
أولاً المكونات:

*المكون*
*SLS*
*النسبة%*
*12*
*KD**2.5**PB5**2.5**Ad40**0.7**EDTA**0.2**Glysrene**0.5**Biocrol**0.1**NaCl**0.3**Perfume**0.3**H2O**82.68**Pulrlan**0.5*


طريقة العمل:
1- يتم اضافة الايديتا الى الماء والتقليب الجيد
2- يتم إذابة التكسابون في خمس أضعافه من الماء ويفضل تسخين الماء لسهولة الاذابة والا ستنتظر حوالى 8 ساعات
3- يتم اضافة الكمبرلان والبيتائين و ال AD40 مع التقليب الجيد حسب الترتيب المذكور
4- يتم اذابة المصدف في خمس اضعافه من الماء واضافته الى البرميل مع التقليب الجيد
5- يتم اضافة المادة الحافظة والجلسرين والعطر الى الخليط
6- يتم اذابة ملح الطعام في باقي الماء واضافته بالتدريج مع التقليب الجيد حتى تحصل على القوام المطلوب
7- يترك الخليط مده كافيه لخروج الرغوه منه ويتم تعبئته بعد ذلك في عبوات مناسبة
* في حالة الرغبة في تلوين المنتج يتم اضافة اللون المطلوب بالدرجة المطلوبة (بعد اذابته تماماً خارجياً بعيدا عن الخليط) واضافته للخليط قبل الخطوة 5
وارحب باي استفسار بشأن هذه التركيبة


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (4 يونيو 2011)

طيب انا بصنع شاور وببيع للي حواليا وعملت استيكر وحطيت في رقمي
ومش عملت اي اجرااءت ياترى في خطر
رد عليا بالله عليك بسرعة


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (4 يونيو 2011)

teknovalley قال:


> أخي الكريم وائل
> فيما يلي تركيبة مجربه للشاور جل
> أولاً المكونات:
> 
> ...


 
من فضلك ماهو الايديتا

وماهي النسب لعمل 10 لتر شاور والاسعاااااااااااااار


----------



## elkemia (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخت الفاضلة ربنا ييسر لكى الامور ان شاء الله
بالنسبة لموضوع الشاور دة منتج لازم ياخد ترخيص من وزارة الصحة
ولازم يكون عندك مصنع لمستحضرات التجميل علشان تصنعى فيه المنتجات
الخاصة بيكى
او ممكن حضرتك تطلعى الترخيص وتصنعى لدى الغير يعنى فى اى شركة 
مستحضرات تجميل
وحضرتك طبعا اللى عملتي دة غلط انك تحطى رقم تليفونك على المنتج 
فى منتجات كتيرة موجودة فى السوق مش مرخصة بس مش موجود
عليها اى بيانات لاصحابها
ونصيحة من اخ انك لازم تمسحى الرقم من على الاستيكر او تظليلى 
الرقم علشان المشاكل وانتى لسه فى بداية المشوار


----------



## Teknovalley (8 يونيو 2011)

أختي الفاضلة ... 
أولاً: الايديتا edta و تركيبها الكيميائي حمض اثيلين ثنائي أمين رباعي الخليك وهي مادة وظيفتها الاساسية في التركيبة هي ازالة عسر الماء و عدم تكوين ترسبات ملحية في الخلطة.
ثانياً: المكونات لعمل 10 كيلو كما يلي
تكسابون 1.2 كج (16 جنيه للكيلو)
كمبرلان 0.250 كج (18 جنيه)
بيتايين 0.250 كج (12 جنيه)
ad40 سبعين جرام (18 جنيه)
ايديتا 20 جرام (20 جنيه)
جلسرين طبي 50 جرام (25 جنيه)
مادة حافظة 10 جرام (25 جنيه)
ملح طعام 30 جرام
معطر (مائي) 30 جرام (65 جنيه)
بيورلان (مصدف) 50 جرام ( 30 جنيه)


وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (12 يونيو 2011)

teknovalley قال:


> أختي الفاضلة ...
> أولاً: الايديتا edta و تركيبها الكيميائي حمض اثيلين ثنائي أمين رباعي الخليك وهي مادة وظيفتها الاساسية في التركيبة هي ازالة عسر الماء و عدم تكوين ترسبات ملحية في الخلطة.
> ثانياً: المكونات لعمل 10 كيلو كما يلي
> تكسابون 1.2 كج (16 جنيه للكيلو)
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا
بس هي دى اسعار الكيلو منها صح
يعني انا بجيب ال 10 جرام المادة الحافظة ب 10 جنية مش 25

ومعلش سؤال تاني

ليه لما بركب برفن واجي بعد كدة احطه واستخدمة بعد مدة ريحته بتتغير


انا بحط زيت عطري وسبرتو ومثبت ونقطة مظهر

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (12 يونيو 2011)

واعمل ايه عشان ارخصه دة محتاج مصاريف صح؟؟؟؟؟


وكمان ممكن اعرف طريقة اللوشن للجسم


----------



## osama saleh j (12 يونيو 2011)

بليز بليز اريد في اسرع وقت ممكن عمل حمام كريم للشعر(حمام زيت) متل فاشكول او هيرمات مع العلم اني قد قمت بعمل واحد لاكن يكلف كثيرا ومع ازدياد المنافسه لا يمكن بيعه الا اذا قمت بعمل بدائل ولاكن انتبهت ان بشره الجلد يوجد بها حكه وتحسس قليل حيث اني عرفت ان الصابون به والكحول يعملان تحسس وما هيه الماده التي تعمل على تكثيره وزياده حجمه ومفيده للشعر بنفس الوقت لاني استعمل صمغ الكثيراء وهي ماده غاليه جدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الرجاء الرد علي وعدم تجاهل اسئلتي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Teknovalley (14 يونيو 2011)

أرجو المعذرة للتأخر في الرد...
أولاً بالنسبة لموضوع البرفانات ... أغلب الظن ان حضرتك بتستخدمي كحول ميثيلي و اللي بيسموه الجماعة بتوع الجامع الاحمر (فرنساوي) وده أسوأ نوع كحول ولازم تستخدمي اما ايثانول أو ايزوبروبانول أو خليط منهم بنسب متساوية ... جربي وقوليلي


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (14 يونيو 2011)

teknovalley قال:


> أرجو المعذرة للتأخر في الرد...
> أولاً بالنسبة لموضوع البرفانات ... أغلب الظن ان حضرتك بتستخدمي كحول ميثيلي و اللي بيسموه الجماعة بتوع الجامع الاحمر (فرنساوي) وده أسوأ نوع كحول ولازم تستخدمي اما ايثانول أو ايزوبروبانول أو خليط منهم بنسب متساوية ... جربي وقوليلي


 
طيب معلش دة سعره كام واجيبه منين


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (14 يونيو 2011)

مصطفى الكيلانى قال:


> أخى الكريم reactor
> 
> دلوقت انا عندى تركيبه مستحضر عاجبنى وعايز المستحضر ده يتباع فى أى مكان فى المحلات فى الصيدليات وميبقاش زى كتير أوى من المستحضرات اللى متصنعه تحت السلم اعمل إيه
> 
> ...


 ايه هي باقي التفايل ورسوم الحجات دي


----------



## Teknovalley (20 يونيو 2011)

الكحول الايثيلي (ايثانول) من 16-20 جنيه للتر و الكحول الايزوبروبانولي (ايزوبروبانول) من 8-10 جنيه للتر و أفضل مكان تشتري منه بسعر كويس شارع الجيش


----------



## د.عماد (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم اللة كل كل الخير تبارك اللة علم الانسان ما لم يعلم


----------



## ياسر44 (5 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز ارجو من سيادتكم تزويدى بطريقه تصنيع جل الشعر وكيفيه استخدام التيلوز بطريقه الصحيحه والبولى او اى بدائل اخرى للمواد المتخنه


----------



## ياسر44 (10 يوليو 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة المشاركين الرد افادكم الله


----------



## ياسر44 (10 يوليو 2011)

اخى العزيز ارجو من سيادتكم اخبارى بطرق تصنيع جل مائى


----------



## محب الصحابه (25 يوليو 2011)

استاذ مصطفى الله يجزاك خير الجزاء على ما تقدمه لاخوان من معلومات قيمه جدا 

اريد الله يجواك خير تركيبه الفازلين لانه حاولت بشتى الطرق ولم استطع ...... في انضار ردك استاذي الكريم


----------



## ضياء عيد (1 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن يا اخ مصطفى لو سمحت تركيبة اللوشن وشرح وافى لمبتدء بارك الله فيك


----------



## دعاء عثمان (14 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو تزويدي بطريقة صنع اوكسجين الشعر المستخدم في الصبغات والميش
وجزيتم خير الجزاء


----------



## om ammar (15 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد معرفة انواع البرفانات التى توضع لكريم الشعر والبشرة وحمام الكريم واماكن بيعهم بسعر الجملة
وتركيبة غسول شفاف لتقشير الوجه
ارجو من اعضاء المنتدى من له الخبرة فى مستحضرات التجميل الا يبخل بالمعلومة وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وارجو الرد السريع والاهتمام


----------



## ضياء عيد (15 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخ مصطفى برجاء الافادة بالمواد الاولية للوشن والنسب واماكن تواجدها بارك الله فيك


----------



## om ammar (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عرفت معلومة ان الكحول الستيلى بيضاف فى تركيبة الكريم
هل المعلومة هذه صح ام خطأ
ولو هى صح ياريت تقولوا نسبته قد ايه
وارجو الرد من الاعضاء الذين لهم خبرة فى هذا المجال الرد على اسئلتى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ك.عادل بكور (15 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع قيم جدا جدا


----------



## ك.عادل بكور (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الكحول السيتيلي يضاف طبعا للكريم 

وهو عامل مغلظ للقوام وعلى حسب قوام الكريم المراد تصنيعه 

يضاف من 3-5 %


----------



## بوسي2011 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## بوسي2011 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اسعدني كثيرا الانضمام الي هذا المنتدي
اود ان اعرف منكم بعض المعلومات بصفتكم مختصين في هذا المجال
انا اريد ان اعمل كريم طبيعي بالصبار مثلا او بالخيار لاني اخشي من الكريمات التي في السوق علي بشرتي 
فاريد منكم طريقة عمل كريم للبشرة
ولكم جزير الشكر


----------



## ام انجي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم 


انا الي فتره ببحث عن تصنيع المواد التجميليه واخيرا عرفت ان هالموضوع ينشمل تحت الهندسه الكميائيه 
ولكن عندي سؤال اخر 

في المواد اللي هي كريمات البشره او المنظفات وكل ما يتعلق بالبشره والجسم 
هل هي تشمل ايضا في موضوع الهندسه الكيميائيه ؟؟؟

والف شكر على الموضوع


----------



## nfalgy (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على هالمعلومات مجهود جبار


----------



## كيميائية مغتربة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## ام كرار (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل في مجال صناعة الكريمات التجميله والطبيه وصنناعة الصابون بكل انواعه ولدي خبره واسعه والحمد لله
لاكن انا اخذ فورميله جاهزه من احد المختصين يعطيني قاعده كريم جاهزه ما علي الا ان اضيف 1 لتر ماء الى 250 غرام من الفورميله بعد غلي الماء المقطر واضيف الزيوت المطلوبه يصبح عندي طريم جيد جدا 
انا اشتري هذه الفورمله باسعار غاليه جدا جدا واريد اذا لدى اي احد طريقه لعمل فورمله للكريم انا على استعداد لشراء الطريقه واستطيع ان اعطيه اي خلطه لصابون او للكريمات التجميليه بالمقابل ارجو الرد بسرعه انا في امس الحاجه 
وشكرا


----------



## تهانى النجار (25 نوفمبر 2011)

محتاجة اعرف ازاى اصنع احمر الشفاة ممكن تسعدونى وشكرا


----------



## اثيرالعرب (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على المجهود المذكور اعلاه والمتابعة للمواضيع


----------



## sanna20 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام انا معجبة بك ام كرار . ان متخرجة و اريد ان ادخل في هدا المجال لكن متخوفة فهل لديك نصائح


----------



## tamer0111 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو من الأخ الكريم امين نصار شرح وافى للشاور جل ـ الشامبو علما بانى كلما اعمل الشامبو يفصل منى بعد يومين ـ كما انىكلما اصنع كريم مرطب للشعر من الأستياريك او الشمع واللأنولين ينشف الشعر ويبهته اظاهر ان الطرق اللى عندى من واحد الله يسامحه يريد لى الخير فارجو منكم افادتى بالطرق الصحيحه لعلى انفع بها نفسى وغيرى كما ارجو اللأهتمام بالرد مع وافر الشكر ويجهله الله سبحانه فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## tamer0111 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ملحوظة اود ان ادكرها لمادا لأتهتموا بالرد على كل الأسئلة المطروحة عليكم علما بأن كل من يطرح سؤال يكون فى اشد الحاجة للرد علية فلما اهمال استفساراتى ياأهل العلم و المعرفة علما بأنى اريد معرفة الطريقة الصحيحة للشاور جل و الشامبو و كريم مرطب للشعر مثل بديل الزيت علما بأنى لى محاولأت فيهم ولكنها تبدو لى غير مرضية افيدونى افادكم الله لأنى بدلك اهدر الوقت و المال بدون جدوى


----------



## nity0202 (12 يناير 2012)

مسا الخير
الرجاء الإفادة بكيفية صنع كريم الاساس السائل ضرورى جدا للاهمية


----------



## سلمى تاتو (20 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ارجو الافادة فى طريقة صنع حمام الكريم للشعر


----------



## momashary (30 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
عايز اجابه عن بعض الاساله بس الي يرد معلش يكون متاكد من الرد من الناحيه العلميه و الناحيه العمليه 
اولا عايز ماده او مادتين حافظه تضاف علي صابون التواليت ويكون سعرها كويس وتكون ماده كويسه غير الفورمالين علشان بصراحه مستحرمه وانا عارف ان اضراره كتريا ريت( اسم الماده ونسبه الاضافه) التي تكفي لمده من سنتين الي ثلاث سنوات
ثانيا هل لابد من اضافه مواد مضاده للاكسده ام لا وما اسم احسن ماده او مادتين ونسبه الاضافه علي صابون التواليت و تكون الاسعار مناسبه
ثالثا بالنسبه للالوان تكون الوان مستخرجه من الارض او اكاسيد ما هي افضل انواع الالوان التي تضاف الي صابون التواليت ونسب الاضافه من 1% الي 2% ام ماهي النسبه الصحيحه وبالنسبه لثاني اوكسيد التيتانيوم ما هي الكميه المضافه كنسه للصابون 
رابعا بالنسبه للزيوت العطريه ما هي نسبه الاضافه خاصه اني اعرف ان العطرور اذا ذادت عن نسبه معينه تسبب تهييج للجلد هل النسبه 2.5% بحد اقصي ام لا
خامسا هل يمكن الاستعاضه عن حمض النخيل بحمض الستريك(حامض الليمون)في الصابون للعمل علي ذياده الرغوه وظبط الحموضه
سادسا هل اضافه الالفونيه لصابون التواليت لذياده الرغوه يسبب اضرار ام انه مسموح به في صابون التواليت ام انه يضاف لصابون الغسيل فقط
سابعا هل يستخدم الصوديوم edta كعامل خلاب ومانع تاين ام له اغراض اخري وم الفرق بينه وبين اتيدرونات رباعي الصوديوم
ثامنا هل يكمن استخدام زيت النخيل المستعمل في مصانع منتجات الذره والشيبسي في صناعه صابون التواليت ام انه يستخدم لصابون الغسيل
تاسعا هل يضاف زيت الاستيارين لصابون التواليت ام لا وما نسبه الاضافه 
عاشرا اريد مكان لشراء زيت نوي النخيل او البديل له ويكون بديل اقتصادي غير زيت جوز الهند(لانه غالي جدا )
السؤال الحادي عشر هل يمكن استخدام الماء العادي الصالح للشرب من الحنفيه ام لا
مع العلم اني من مصر (اشاره الي تحديد المواد المتاحه)
ارجو الرد باجابات لمن له الخبره العلميه والتطبيقيه في مجال العمل الواقعي علشان (منئذيش المستهلك وكمان الاجابات تكون واقعيه يمكن شراءها)
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## حسن سنور (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء نريد من حضرتك طريقة صنع حمام الزيت


----------



## CHE Amjad (6 مارس 2012)

كل الاحترام و التقدبر ارجو من حضرتك المساعده في نطاق استخدام الاعشاب الطبيعيه في الشامبو ضد القشره و جزيل الشكر


----------



## زهره لوتس (25 مايو 2012)

لو ممكن طريقه تصنيع كريم بلمرز واكون شاكره جدا


----------



## زهره لوتس (25 مايو 2012)

ياريت انا كمان عاوزه طريقه القناع الجلد وماسك الصنفره التجاري


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (1 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## shrouk agag (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن تعملنا موضوع عن دراسه جدوى لمشروع شامبوهات


----------



## souriant (1 أكتوبر 2012)

انا عايز شرح طريقة عمل زيت السيروم للشعر


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (2 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ العزيز.جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شامبو للاطفال . لو ممكن اعرف تركيبته؟


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (2 أكتوبر 2012)

عذرا.بالنسبة لمصنع الكيماويات.ترخيصه سهل؟


----------



## عثمانكو (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور يا باشةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## عثمانكو (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ان عندي مكان كوييس جدة في الهرم وي موستعد


----------



## عثمانكو (2 أكتوبر 2012)

كيفية تصنيع حمام كريم


----------



## عثمانكو (2 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو السماء بل عربي وشكررررررررررررررر


----------



## عثمانكو (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عثمانكو (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جاري التجروبببببببببببببببببة


----------



## عثمانكو (2 أكتوبر 2012)

تريكت عمل كريم اكسجين وشكررررررررررر


----------



## mnydhrs (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله الخير ممكن اعرف كيف تركيب مزيل طلاء الاظافر الاستون مع النسب والمواد المستعملة انا عندي الاستون والبروبلين غليكول والماء المقطر بس ما عم اعرف اذا ناقص شي والتركيبه عكره وما عم تزيل شي


----------



## أمل عادل (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بليز لو ممكن تساعدوني في تركيبة معجون ملمع للنحاس 
أكون شاكرة لحضراتكم كتير 
أنا شوفتها قبل كدة بيستخدموها في تلميع الحليات النحاسية 
ولوحات الاعلانات بس مفعولها سريع وبدون اى عناء 
منتظرة تفاعل الأخوة المهندسسية والف شكر


----------



## adelabdelaziz81 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي موضوعك الرائع
وعاوز اعرف بربورات الصوديوم عباره عن ايه او فائدتها او بديل عنها ضروري بالله عليك


----------



## m_elmsry84 (29 يناير 2013)

مشكووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## abeer3ly (10 مارس 2013)

ريد طريقة الماسكرا من فضلكم ضرووووووورى ولكن اريد شرح ووافى بالعربى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## chemnoor (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا لتوضيح خطوات تسجيل مستحضر للتصنيع لدى الغير ولكن هي يمكنني نقل هذه المعلومات إلى مواقع أخرى لتعم الفائدة


----------



## ايهاب على ماضى (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## ايهاب على ماضى (24 مارس 2013)

سمحت استاذ مصطفى الكيلانى انا عايز شركة لتصنيع منظف للاوانى والاطباق ولكن تكون فى اسكندرية و لها اسم تجارى معروف وكذلك شركة لتصنيع الشامبو بكل انواعه (للكبار , للاطفال, للقشرة ,....)وكنت عايز اسال هل شامبو ضد القشرة ممكن تسجله شركة لتصنيع مستحضرات التجميل ولا لازم تكون شركة ادوية


----------



## ايهاب على ماضى (24 مارس 2013)

كنت عايز اسال حضرتك عن النسبة المسموح بيها للكحول (ايثانول) من وزارة الصحة فى تركيبة لوسيون للشعر اذا افترضت انى عايز اعمل لوسيون القاعدة فيه كحول


----------



## four S (30 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا الموضوع المهم والمفيد 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وابعد عنكم السوء 

وانا اعمل حديثة في مجال التصنيع تركيب مستحضرات التجميل الطبيعية

هل ممكن من الاخوة الطكرام المساعدة في عمل كريم أساس (فونديشن ) لا يدخل به مواد ضارة أيونية 

كريم مغذي بالؤلؤ 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## shoote (4 أبريل 2013)

مشكور اخى على معلواتك القيمه


----------



## علاوي86 (19 أبريل 2013)

ممكن تركيبة كريم مقشر؟


----------



## MOODY2100 (23 أبريل 2013)

انا عاوز اعرف طريقة عمل كريمات تصفيف الشعر وتكون مجربة وياريت لو تقوللى على مواد استحلاب الشموع والزيوت فى الكريمات وطريقتها ازاى وشكرا ليك


----------



## veto111 (29 أبريل 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## وائل عزازي (5 مايو 2013)

ياريت الي عنده العلم والخبره يقدمها مباشرة بدون مقدمات فزكاة العلم اخراجه
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كميائى مبتدئ (8 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم 
ممكن لو سمحت تركيبة كريم للشعر


----------



## دعاء الكراون (22 يونيو 2013)

ممكن طريقه صناعه الاكلادور اذا سمحتم


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ahmedrezk830 (23 يوليو 2013)

لو انا عندي شامبو أعبيه في أكياس لازم برده أسجله والحوار ده اصله مشوار ولو مسجلتوش هيحصل ايه


----------



## ahmedrezk830 (23 يوليو 2013)

مصطفى الكيلانى قال:


> إقتبست فكره هذا الموضوع من الزميل هانى عزام... فى موضوع أطلب تركيبه تصلك فى خلال 24 ساعه ووجدت إن الموضوع يشمل مجال المنظفات لذلك أردت تطبيق نفس الفكره فى مجال مستحضرات التجميل..فأى عضو يرغب فى تركيبه نرجو ان يرسلها ونوافيه بيها إن شاء الله


لو عايز أعبي شامبو مش بتاعي في أكياس باسم تاني زي شركة الؤلؤة كده بتعبي في ريحة وشغالة الله ينور .. انا لو جبت علبة شامبو معروفة وعبيتها في أكياس ايه المشكلة قانونيا وبعدين الشركة هتعمل معايا ايه لو أنا غيرت اللون أو ريحة المنتج


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يجازيك عنا خير


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

ممكن معرفة طريقة الصابون الشمس للملابس والصابون الاسمر للمواعين وشكرا


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

حسنا .. الشكر للجميع فعلا موضوع جامد


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

بس عايز أعرف تركيبة الصابون الصلب الابيض اللى بيسموه فى مصر صابون شمس خاص بالملابس وكمان صابون اسمر خاص بالمواعين 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## eslam_sha (11 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## مروان الخالد (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الرجاء احتاج الى تركيبة كريم مرطب لليدين وشكرا..


----------



## marmar7 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

لو سمحت ممكن اعرف الأسم التجارى لمادة Behentrimomium Methosulfate التى تستخدم فى عمل مرطب للشعر.


----------



## nora ahmed (26 أكتوبر 2013)

لو تكرمتم اريد اماكن بيع لوازم مستحصرات التجميل والصابون بالاسكندريه ... مثل هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم و شمع بلانت 16

شكرا لكم


----------



## marmar7 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اتمنى حد يفيدنى عن اماكن بيع الخلاصات العشبيه التى يمكن أستخدامها فى صناعة الكريمات ( على سبيل المثال مستخلص الكاليندولا و الكاموميل).
وأيضا هل فى شركات بتبيع خامات التجميل بكميات قليله مثلا نصف كيلوجرام يعنى أقصد بتبيع قطاعى مش جمله.


----------



## hamo_smsm (18 نوفمبر 2013)

تركيبة طلاء الظافر .. المنوكير وطرقة تلوينه


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

نفع الله بك يا باشمهندس


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## noursabbagh (25 يناير 2014)

تركيبة الجل تتألف من كربابول (كربومير) بنسبة 10غ للكيلو من عيار 950
ثم يعدل بعد النقع بتري ايتانول أمين 
ويضاف الليفسكول (بي في بي) وهو الصمغ الذي يعطي الدبقية
ثم يضاف العطر والمادة الحامظة حسب الرغبة


----------



## lebnenie (4 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
انا اصنع كريم لتبييض البشره ونصحوني بوضع مادة الهيدروكينون بالكريم ووضعت منه القليل وتفاجئت بان الكريم تغير لونه من الابيض للبني الغامق ممكن اعرف السبب..؟ 
وطلب تاني انا اضع مادة الزئبق للتبيض البشره ولكن اريد اسم ماده لتبييض البشره يكون مفعولها اقوى من الزئبق او نفس المفعول لو سمحتم


----------



## dulcemohamed (4 مارس 2014)

الهيدروكينون ماده مسرطنة وكمان الزئبق عنصر سام ودخوله الجسم باى وسيله مصيبه سوده برجاء الامتناع عن استخدامها فى اى منتج


----------



## sangr (7 مارس 2014)

مصطفى الكيلانى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أأسف إنى إتاخرت فى التكمله..
> بعد ما عملت سجل تجارى وبطاقه ضريبيه وعملت عقد تصنيع مع مصنع تجميل مرخص من وزارة الصحه أبدأ بقه أدور على المنتج بتاعى
> ...



لو حبيت اخد الطريق الاول انى اشترى تركيبة اشترى منين


----------



## واصف فزع (11 مارس 2014)

*كريم سينمائي*

انا اعمل في مجال تصنيع مستحضرات التجميل ...واريد معرفة كيفية صناعة كريم سينمائي ...ماهي التركيبة؟؟؟؟


----------



## ريم2011 (12 أبريل 2014)

اتمنى من السيد مصطفى متابعة الموضوع لأهميته ولأنه الموضوع الوحيد الذي يتكلم عن مستحضرات التجميل بتوسع وندائي لكل من لديه معلومة ممكن يغني بها هذا المنتدى الرائع ان لا يبخل بها .كل التقدير لكل من شارك بمعلومة أفادتنا جميعا.


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (12 أبريل 2014)

ريم2011 قال:


> اتمنى من السيد مصطفى متابعة الموضوع لأهميته ولأنه الموضوع الوحيد الذي يتكلم عن مستحضرات التجميل بتوسع وندائي لكل من لديه معلومة ممكن يغني بها هذا المنتدى الرائع ان لا يبخل بها .كل التقدير لكل من شارك بمعلومة أفادتنا جميعا.



حاضر سوف أتابع


----------



## ريم2011 (13 أبريل 2014)

كل التقدير والاحترام لك سيد مصطفى و لسرعه استجابتك بالحقيقة من خلال متابعتي للموضوع لاحظت صدقك بنقل المعلومة ومساعدتك لمن يطلب منك بكل نفس رضية بارك الله بك وبعلمك . 
انا شخصيا استفدت جدا من معلوماتك وحقك علي ان أشكرك , لدي سؤال عن مادة البوراكس هل يفضل عدم استخدامها بكريمات الوجه حصريا وما السبب ؟
والسؤال الثاني هو اريد خلطة مطري للوجه حصريا لحساسيتها واتمنى احتوائها على مواد طبيعية ما أمكن ؟
وان توفر ذلك هل أستطيع أضافة عليها نوع خاص من الزيوت الطبيعية أم لا ؟ اي هل أستطيع بخلطة ما أن أضيف نو ما أنا عملت عليه دراسة واتمنى لو أستخدمه بخلطة كريم ألا وهو زيت جنين القمح لما له فوائد رائعة.
كل التقدير والشكر .


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (13 أبريل 2014)

أشكرك على الإطراء ... البوراكس قرأت ان استخدامه بكثرة على الجلد بيؤدى للاصابه ب Dermatitis ( الاكزيما ) وهى حساسية الجلد المزمنه .. يعنى الجلد بيبقى جاف و بيعمل قشور واحمرار .. لكنى ما زلت مش عارف بالظبط هل هو مضر لدرجة المنع أم يمكن اضافته مع تقليل النسب واستعماله على جلد جاف خصوصا ان الكولد كريم الى بيحتوى على البوراكس وشمع العسل بيكون البوراكس فيه عامل اساسى لانه هو اللى بيقوم بالاستحلاب للزيوت فى الماء .. 

اما بالنسبه لخلطة ترطيب للوجه للأسف الخامات ( الايكوسيرت ) (ECOCERT) أو ما نسميه green Chemicals لسه مش منتشرة بمصر وبعض الشركات فقط تستورد احتياجاتها منها على حسب الاستخدام .. فانت اما تصنعى خلطه طبيعيه منزليه بالأعشاب ودى هتكون مفيدة جدا لكن شكلها التسويقى مش ولا بد .. أو تصنعى كريم له شكل تسويقى كويس لكن بيدخل فى خاماته بعض الكيماويات الضارة.. نصيحتى انا باستبدال حمض الستياريك ب PEG100 stearate / Glyceryl Stearate وده متوافر فى السوق والمصانع اابتدت تتجه له و له اكتر من اسم تجارى زى TEGOCARE 165 أو NATEROL 165 
لاضافه زيوت طبيعيه .. انت ما عليكى الا انك تعملى cream base وتضيفى عليها الزيوت الطبيعيه الى تريديها بس بنسب متوازنه مع كميه المستحلب الموجود فى الكريم حتى لا يفصل 



ريم2011 قال:


> كل التقدير والاحترام لك سيد مصطفى و لسرعه استجابتك بالحقيقة من خلال متابعتي للموضوع لاحظت صدقك بنقل المعلومة ومساعدتك لمن يطلب منك بكل نفس رضية بارك الله بك وبعلمك .
> انا شخصيا استفدت جدا من معلوماتك وحقك علي ان أشكرك , لدي سؤال عن مادة البوراكس هل يفضل عدم استخدامها بكريمات الوجه حصريا وما السبب ؟
> والسؤال الثاني هو اريد خلطة مطري للوجه حصريا لحساسيتها واتمنى احتوائها على مواد طبيعية ما أمكن ؟
> وان توفر ذلك هل أستطيع أضافة عليها نوع خاص من الزيوت الطبيعية أم لا ؟ اي هل أستطيع بخلطة ما أن أضيف نو ما أنا عملت عليه دراسة واتمنى لو أستخدمه بخلطة كريم ألا وهو زيت جنين القمح لما له فوائد رائعة.
> كل التقدير والشكر .


----------



## ريم2011 (14 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك عالنصيحة سيد مصطفى بس أنا ماني متأكدة أنو هالمادة اللي حضرتك ذكرتها ممكن أجدها بسهولة بالسوق بكل حال وبالنسبة لأضافة بعض الزيوت الى cream baseلم تنجح معي وحدث معي مرة لم يتم التجانس جيدا , ومرة تغير اللون والريحة اصبحت غير مستحبة , علما اني غيرت مقادير الاضافة, بكل حال اشكرك وانشاءالله سأحاول حتى أصل للتركيبة التي اتمناها .


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (15 أبريل 2014)

ريم2011 قال:


> شكرا لك عالنصيحة سيد مصطفى بس أنا ماني متأكدة أنو هالمادة اللي حضرتك ذكرتها ممكن أجدها بسهولة بالسوق بكل حال وبالنسبة لأضافة بعض الزيوت الى cream baseلم تنجح معي وحدث معي مرة لم يتم التجانس جيدا , ومرة تغير اللون والريحة اصبحت غير مستحبة , علما اني غيرت مقادير الاضافة, بكل حال اشكرك وانشاءالله سأحاول حتى أصل للتركيبة التي اتمناها .



استأذن حضرتك ارسلى لى التركيبة الى جربتيها


----------



## ريم2011 (16 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم :
بدايتا انا حاولت استبدال المستحلب الصناعي (توين60و توين80)ب شمع العسل و اللانولين ولدي بعض المعلومات أررجو تصحيحها ان كانت ليست دقيقة الا وهي :اساس الكريم 1)قاعدة المياه 68% 2)قاعدة الزيوت 20% 3)قاعدة المستحلب8% 4)اضافات كالمعطرات والمواد الحافظة 3%
صنعت أول شي بالنسب السابقة قاعدة الماء كانت عبارة عن ماء مقطر وماء الورد بنسبة1:2 والزيوت خلطت زيت اللوز الحلو 10%وزيت جنين القمح 4% وزيت الخروع 2% وزيت الزيتون 4% وطبعا كان المستحلب هو شمع العسل واللانولين بالنسبة المذكورة أعلاه وأضفت القليل من زيت الورد للرائحة علما انه بعد فترة قليلة لم يبقى سوى رائحة الزيوت وكما ذكرت سابقا حدثت مشكلتان أولهما الملمس الزيتي وثانيهما عدم التجانس علما اني اتبعت الطريقة الازمة وانا شرحتها بموضوع (بعد الشكر أتمنى مساعدتكم ) . لك مني فائق الاحترام واتمنى ان تصحح الأخطاء ان وردت واعطائي الارشادات


----------



## dulcemohamed (16 أبريل 2014)

شمع العسل واللانولين بمفردهما لا يمكنها استحلاب الزيوت فى هذه الحاله تكون وظيفتهم العمل كملين emollient لكن عند اضافه البوراكس الذى يتحلل الى حمض البورك وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم يتم تحويل شمع العسل واللانولين الى صابون وهذا التحول الذى يساعد على استحلاب الزيوت فى التركيبه ودمجها مع الماء ومع ذلك حتى لو تم الاستحلاب باضافه البوراكس فان المنتج حتما سيفصل الزيت عن الماء بعد فتره صغيره .
عند استعمال زيت الورد كعطر لابد من استخدام مذيب مع العطر الزيتى بنسبه ظ،:ظ،


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (16 أبريل 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> شمع العسل واللانولين بمفردهما لا يمكنها استحلاب الزيوت فى هذه الحاله تكون وظيفتهم العمل كملين emollient لكن عند اضافه البوراكس الذى يتحلل الى حمض البورك وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم يتم تحويل شمع العسل واللانولين الى صابون وهذا التحول الذى يساعد على استحلاب الزيوت فى التركيبه ودمجها مع الماء ومع ذلك حتى لو تم الاستحلاب باضافه البوراكس فان المنتج حتما سيفصل الزيت عن الماء بعد فتره صغيره .
> عند استعمال زيت الورد كعطر لابد من استخدام مذيب مع العطر الزيتى بنسبه ظ،:ظ،



أؤيد هذا الكلام وأشكر المهندس محمد


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (16 أبريل 2014)

ريم2011 قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> بدايتا انا حاولت استبدال المستحلب الصناعي (توين60و توين80)ب شمع العسل و اللانولين ولدي بعض المعلومات أررجو تصحيحها ان كانت ليست دقيقة الا وهي :اساس الكريم 1)قاعدة المياه 68% 2)قاعدة الزيوت 20% 3)قاعدة المستحلب8% 4)اضافات كالمعطرات والمواد الحافظة 3%
> صنعت أول شي بالنسب السابقة قاعدة الماء كانت عبارة عن ماء مقطر وماء الورد بنسبة1:2 والزيوت خلطت زيت اللوز الحلو 10%وزيت جنين القمح 4% وزيت الخروع 2% وزيت الزيتون 4% وطبعا كان المستحلب هو شمع العسل واللانولين بالنسبة المذكورة أعلاه وأضفت القليل من زيت الورد للرائحة علما انه بعد فترة قليلة لم يبقى سوى رائحة الزيوت وكما ذكرت سابقا حدثت مشكلتان أولهما الملمس الزيتي وثانيهما عدم التجانس علما اني اتبعت الطريقة الازمة وانا شرحتها بموضوع (بعد الشكر أتمنى مساعدتكم ) . لك مني فائق الاحترام واتمنى ان تصحح الأخطاء ان وردت واعطائي الارشادات



هذه التركيبه ينقصها عامل استحلاب .. ولن يقوم التوين بالاستحلاب الكامل لهذه المكونات لذا لابد أما الاستحلاب بواسطه شمع العسل والبوراكس أو بحمض الستياريك أو بالكوتينا ( الجلسريل مونو ستيراتGMS ولكن بشرط ان تكون SE (self emulsifier ) أو بال PEG 100 stearate / glyceryl stearate و تكون النسب فى حاله حمض الستياريك 8% و 2- 3 % فى حالة ال PEG100 stearate/glyceryl stearate

بالنسبه لموضوع الرائحه

1- أولا نسبه الزيوت التى لها رائحه عاليه جدا وهذا غير متبع فى التركيبات السوقيه فأنا وجدت ان معظم المنتجين بيضيفوا الخلاصات بنسب ضئيله لا تتعدى ال9% من التركيبه ويضاف زيت برافين أبيض لذلك المستحضرات الموجوده بالسوق لا يظهر بها مشكله الزيوت القويه فأنا أقترح على حضرتك اما تضيفى زيت رائحته نفاذه ومستحبه بحيث يعمل ماسكنج لروائح الزيوت الأخرى كالنعناع والكافور ده فى حالة لو كانت الخلطه علاجيه مش تجميليه أو اضافه عطر محبب قوى بنسبه اعلى من المعتاد حتى يتم تغطيه رائحه الزيوت مع مراعاه استخدام مادة حافظه لان ممكن تكون الرائحه التى تظهر بعد فتره هى رائحه تزنخ الزيوت الناتج عن بدايات تعفن المنتج.

ملاحظه : أنا لا اعلم حضرتك هتستخدمى الخلطه دى للشعر أم للبشرة فضربت المثل بزيت النعناع أو الكافور من الناحيه الفنيه فقط انه ممكن اغطى على رائحه زيت بزيت أخر 

وايضا لو حضرتك اردتى ان الخلطه يكون لها رائحه الورد ممكن تستخدمى ماء مقطر عادى وتضيفى عطر بوكيه بنسبه 0.5 % أو كميه مناسبه نظرا لارتفاع نسبه الزيوت العطريه


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (16 أبريل 2014)

واصف فزع قال:


> انا اعمل في مجال تصنيع مستحضرات التجميل ...واريد معرفة كيفية صناعة كريم سينمائي ...ماهي التركيبة؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم

لا ادرى ما هو الكريم السينيمائى .. اعذرنى


----------



## dulcemohamed (16 أبريل 2014)

انا بشكرك على مجهودك يا بشمهندس مصطفى 
بالنسبه لخليط الزيوت انا بفضل حساب hlb لان ده اسهل وسيله لاختيار عامل الاستحلاب المناسب والفعال لان المهم مش حدوث الاستحلاب فقط المهم هو حدوث الاستحلاب وثبات المنتج لفتره طويله .
ضرورى جدا عند استخدام الزيوت اضافه مانع تاكسد antioxidant للحيلوله دون تزنخ الزيت خصوصا اذا تم استخدام زبوت غير مشبعه كزيت الخروع مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان استخدام موانع التاكسد لا يغنى عن استخدام المواد الحافظه .
يجب العلم انه فى الغالب الاعم اذا زادت نسبه العطور عن حد معين فانه يكون لها تاثير عكسى على لزوجه المنتج بمعنى ان اللزوجه تختفى وتنهار.


----------



## ريم2011 (18 أبريل 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> شمع العسل واللانولين بمفردهما لا يمكنها استحلاب الزيوت فى هذه الحاله تكون وظيفتهم العمل كملين emollient لكن عند اضافه البوراكس الذى يتحلل الى حمض البورك وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم يتم تحويل شمع العسل واللانولين الى صابون وهذا التحول الذى يساعد على استحلاب الزيوت فى التركيبه ودمجها مع الماء ومع ذلك حتى لو تم الاستحلاب باضافه البوراكس فان المنتج حتما سيفصل الزيت عن الماء بعد فتره صغيره .
> عند استعمال زيت الورد كعطر لابد من استخدام مذيب مع العطر الزيتى بنسبه ظ،:ظ،




شكرا لمرورك ولمعلوماتك التي أفادتني وخاصة بموضوع عوامل الاستحلاب hlb وهنا أرغب بنصيحتك بنوع المستحلب المناسب للمكونات السابقة والتي ذكرتها أعلاه اي باضافة البوراكس و( تري ايتانول امين أو أوكسيد الزنك )هل يتم الاستحلاب الكامل وضمان عدم الانفصال وما هي النسبة حسابيا بدقة 
ملاحظة : (انا اعتمادا على موضوع عوامل الاستحلاب حسبتها بس حسيت اني مو متأكدة ).وشكرا مرة أخرى.


----------



## ريم2011 (18 أبريل 2014)

مصطفى الكيلانى قال:


> هذه التركيبه ينقصها عامل استحلاب .. ولن يقوم التوين بالاستحلاب الكامل لهذه المكونات لذا لابد أما الاستحلاب بواسطه شمع العسل والبوراكس أو بحمض الستياريك أو بالكوتينا ( الجلسريل مونو ستيراتGMS ولكن بشرط ان تكون SE (self emulsifier ) أو بال PEG 100 stearate / glyceryl stearate و تكون النسب فى حاله حمض الستياريك 8% و 2- 3 % فى حالة ال PEG100 stearate/glyceryl stearate
> 
> بالنسبه لموضوع الرائحه
> 
> ...





شكرا جزيلا لك ولكل معلومة افدتني بها ان راح آخد نصيحتك باستخدام البوراكس وشمع العسل وسأقوم بالتجربة أما بالنسبة للرائحة فسأجرب استبدال الطور المائي كله بماء الورد (أي دون أضافة الماء المقطر) وكذلك سأضيف بالطور المائي زيت الورد العطري مع القليل من الكحول الستيلي لضمان الذوبان وبعد اذن حضرتك أريد ان آخذ رأيك بتركيبة مأخوذة من كتاب عن مستحضرات التجميل تحت عنوان Cream cold(زيت لوز 610غ,شمع نحل 180غ, بوراكس10غ,ماء ورد 200غ,عطر ورد 1غ )وهنا لاحظت عدم اضافة أي مادة حافظة ما رأيك وهل أنا استطيع استبدال زيت اللوز بأي زيت آخر ,نباتي طبعا .
ولك كل الاحترام.


----------



## dulcemohamed (18 أبريل 2014)

ريم2011 قال:


> شكرا لمرورك ولمعلوماتك التي أفادتني وخاصة بموضوع عوامل الاستحلاب hlb وهنا أرغب بنصيحتك بنوع المستحلب المناسب للمكونات السابقة والتي ذكرتها أعلاه اي باضافة البوراكس و( تري ايتانول امين أو أوكسيد الزنك )هل يتم الاستحلاب الكامل وضمان عدم الانفصال وما هي النسبة حسابيا بدقة
> ملاحظة : (انا اعتمادا على موضوع عوامل الاستحلاب حسبتها بس حسيت اني مو متأكدة ).وشكرا مرة أخرى.


قوانين الطبيعه لا يمكن اختراقها اى مستحلب مصيره الى الانفصال كل ما يمكننا عمله هو فقط العمل على ثباته لفتره اطول بمعنى اخر التشتيت الجيد للزيت فى الماء واجباره على البقاء فى هذه الوضعيه لفتره اطول .
اذا كنتى دارسه للكيمياء فبحكم قوانين الديناميكا الحراريه المستحلب شىء غير مستقر فيزياءيا .
ما لا استطيع فهمه هو ادعاءك انتاج منتج طبيعى وفى نفس الوقت اصرارك على استخدام البوراكس وهو ماده كيمياءيه بحته ومضره بالبشره.
مالا افهمه ايضا هو طلبك استخدام تراى ايثانول امين وهو فى الاصل عباره عن امونيا مع ايثلين اوكسيد ورفضك استخدام الايملسفير بحجه انه غير طبيعى مع العلم ان الايملسفير هو عباره عن كحولات مستخلصه من زيوت طبيعيه تم تفاعلها مع الايثلين اوكسيد .
اوضحت سابقا ان استخدام البوراكس او ايثانول امين هى طريقه قديمه للتحايل على عدم زوبان الزيوت فى الماء بتحويلها الى صابون ذاءب والعالم توقف عن استخدام هذا التكنيك منذ عقود نتيجه لاختراع الايملسفير .
الهدف من المنتدى على ما اعتقد ليس فقط تبادل الخبرات والمعلومات ولكن ايضا تنميه وتطوير المنتجات لتتماشى مع العلم الحديث لا العوده بها الى عقود مضت .
For your formula the theoretical HLB equal 7.7 
you might use Tween80 by 32% and Span80 by 68% of the total quantity of the emulsifier
which equal to Tween80 by 1.6% of your formula and Span80 by 3.4% of your formula
تم حساب هذه القيم بدون استخدام شمع العسل لانه سيجعل المنتج hard and draggy وبدون استخدام لانولين تفاديا للراءحه فى حاله اصرارك على استخدامهم لابد من اعاده الحساب واضافتهم كاحد مكونات الطور الزيتى


----------



## ريم2011 (19 أبريل 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> قوانين الطبيعه لا يمكن اختراقها اى مستحلب مصيره الى الانفصال كل ما يمكننا عمله هو فقط العمل على ثباته لفتره اطول بمعنى اخر التشتيت الجيد للزيت فى الماء واجباره على البقاء فى هذه الوضعيه لفتره اطول .
> اذا كنتى دارسه للكيمياء فبحكم قوانين الديناميكا الحراريه المستحلب شىء غير مستقر فيزياءيا .
> ما لا استطيع فهمه هو ادعاءك انتاج منتج طبيعى وفى نفس الوقت اصرارك على استخدام البوراكس وهو ماده كيمياءيه بحته ومضره بالبشره.
> مالا افهمه ايضا هو طلبك استخدام تراى ايثانول امين وهو فى الاصل عباره عن امونيا مع ايثلين اوكسيد ورفضك استخدام الايملسفير بحجه انه غير طبيعى مع العلم ان الايملسفير هو عباره عن كحولات مستخلصه من زيوت طبيعيه تم تفاعلها مع الايثلين اوكسيد .
> ...



انا لا أدعي ابدا انتبه .
انا بالبداية حاولت عمل تركيبة أقرب ما تكون من منتجات طبيعية ولي الشرف أن أعود الى عقود مضت ان كان هدفي العودة للطبيعة ما أمكن وتجنب الآثار السامة لكثير من المنتجات الكيميائية و اعتقد أكيد سمعت عن التوجه قدر المستطاع للطبيعة وخاصة من شركات الانتاج الكبيرة بمستحضرات التجميل .
وانا لست مصرة اطلاقا على استخدام اي مادة كيميائية كما ادعيت انت (ما لا استطيع فهمه هو ادعاءك انتاج منتج طبيعى وفى نفس الوقت اصرارك على استخدام البوراكس وهو ماده كيمياءيه بحته ومضره بالبشره.
مالا افهمه ايضا هو طلبك استخدام تراى ايثانول امين وهو فى الاصل عباره عن امونيا مع ايثلين اوكسيد ورفضك استخدام الايملسفير بحجه انه غير طبيعى )
فأنا ذكرت البوراكس اعتمادا على كلامك انت (لكن عند اضافه البوراكس الذى يتحلل الى حمض البورك وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم يتم تحويل شمع العسل واللانولين الى صابون وهذا التحول الذى يساعد على استحلاب الزيوت فى التركيبه ودمجها مع الماء)وحتى الايتانول أمين هو اقتراح من أحد الاخوة .
بكل حال لو أردت تركيب كريم تجاري لدي ما يقارب 15 تركيبة مجربة لكن ليس هذا ما أريد .
اما بالنسبة لكلامك (الهدف من المنتدى على ما اعتقد ليس فقط تبادل الخبرات والمعلومات ولكن ايضا تنميه وتطوير المنتجات لتتماشى مع العلم الحديث لا العوده بها الى عقود مضت ) ليس من العيب ابدا تقديم النصيحة لأحد ليس لديه الخبرة الكبيرة وانا تخرجت حديثا ووجدت هنا تقديم النصيحة للجميع دون النظر للخبرة وكانوا يقدمون النصيحة بكل رحابة صدر واحترام .


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (23 أبريل 2014)

اخوانى الأفاضل من كان عنده معلومه مفيده يقدمها بلا تعالى او استكبار ..


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 أبريل 2014)

الساده الافاضل اللغه العلميه لها مفرداتها التى تختلف عن لغه الكلام العاديه فمثلا عندما يتم استخدام كلمه ادعاء claim فهذا علميا لا يعنى تكذيب الشخص صاحب الكلام هو يعنى علميا ان هذا الكلام او الادعاء يتطلب اثباتا علميا حتى يتم اعتماده والاخذ به .
احد اهم مميزات العلم هو خضوعه للتجربه والبرهان وصموده امام التشكيك ايا كان نوعه اووجهته او مصدره.
احد تعريفات العلم هو كل شىء يمكنك تكذيبه وهو يختلف عن الاسطوره التى لا يمكن اخضاعها لا للتجربه ولا البرهان.
المتخصص داءما لابد ان يكون قادرا على اثبات وبرهان اى ادعاء ياتى به وان يصمد ادعاءه امام اى سوءال او اى تشكيك.
استخدام اللغه العلميه والتقيد بها من قبل المتخصصين او اصحاب الخبره لا يعنى التكبر والاستعلاء على الاخرين .
فمثلا هناك جدل كبير حول تعريف كلمه مواد طبيعيه فهناك يعرفها على انها مواد مصدرها طبيعى مثلا مصدرها نباتى يجادل ويعترض اخرون انه حتى لو كان مصدرها طبيعى فمن الممكن انه تم استخدام مبيدات اثناء النمو او من الممكن ان تكون تم تعديلها جينيا بالتالى تخرج من تعريف انها طبيعيه هناك متشددون اخرون يحتجون بقانون بقاء الكتله ان الانسان لا يخلق شيءا وانما كل المواد المستخدمه هى اصلا مستخرجه من الطبيعه فقط يتم تحويلها لصور اخرى عموما الموضوع شاءك وبه من الجدل الكثير
الخلاصه انه قانونا عندما تقول انك تصنع منتجك بمكونات طبيعيه فلابد ان تقدم ما يفيد ويدعم ادعاءك بانها طبيعيه فعلا 
مثال اخر هناك فرق ان تقول ان هذا المستحضر يساعد فى التقليل من تساقط الشعر وان تقول ان هذا المنتج يمنع تساقط الشعر فى الاولى يندرج المنتج تحت مسمى مستحضر تجميل او عنايه بالشعر فى الثانيه يندرج المنتج تحت مسمى عقار اى دواء 
الكلمات لها معنى علمى وايضا معنى قانونى .
ما اجادل من اجله ان صحه الناس امانه بين يدى اى مصنع لمستحضرات التجميل .شكرا


----------



## المخترع المصرى (9 مايو 2014)

موضوع جميل جدا وشيق


----------



## abeer3ly (20 مايو 2014)

مصطفى الكيلانى قال:


> برده اللى بيفكر يعمل منتج وعايز يشتغل رسمى وقانونى ويبقى معاه منتج فى ايديه أقدر أساعده إن شاء الله


طيب ما تساعدنى يا بشمهندس


----------



## mourad.dz (22 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
صديقي العزيز انا اثمن مبادرتك هاته و اشكرك على ما تقدمه من مساعدة الي اخواننا المهندسين .
ارجو منك ان تساعدني في معرفةالطريقة المثلى لصناعة كريم(pommade) في المنزل . 
جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## nawader (4 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

عندي مصنع صابون واصنع الصابون من المعكرونة الجاهزة من زيت جوز الهند 

ولكن الصابونة تطلع طرية ولا تجف وتتكسر بسرعة 

ارجوا اعلامي بطريقة الخلطة الالازمة للحصول على صابونة متماسكة وقوية

تحياتي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 يونيو 2014)

ردا على عندي مصنع صابون واصنع الصابون من المعكرونة الجاهزة من زيت جوز الهند​اقول - بعد حصولك على النودلز جاهزه فى حالتها الخام - ما هى الخطوات التى تقوم بها والماكينات والاضافات - اى شرح المراحل قبل الكبس والختم والتغليف - حتى اعرف الخلل وأحاول المساعده.​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 يونيو 2014)

ردا على سؤال - معرفةالطريقة المثلى لصناعة كريم(pommade) في المنزل​.أقول هذا النوع من الكريم مكون من 29 مكون وله معدات خاصه جدا حتى يصل الى هذا القوام- هذا اذا توفرت المهاره - ولكن من الممكن ان نستخدم بديل - هو فى النهايه كريم ترطيب الايدى- والتركيبات البسيطه كثيره - مع بعض التنازلات فى الشكل العام. هذا اذا كان تفسيرى لاستخدام الكريم المذكور تفسير سليم.
وأود ان الفت الانتباه لشيئ لن امل من تكراره- الصناعات المتناهية الصغر والصناعات المنزليه وصناعات الهواه والمبتدئين - هى التى - وفقط - نستطيع ان ان نعديها لقارئ الموقع اذا صمد فى تحمل التجارب وأوصل نفسه بالالحاح للصقل محاطا بملاحظاتنا- وبخلاف ذلك - آمال عريضه- ليست فى محلها.​


----------



## dulcemohamed (5 يونيو 2014)

nawader قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> 
> عندي مصنع صابون واصنع الصابون من المعكرونة الجاهزة من زيت جوز الهند
> 
> ...


نودلز زيت جوز الهند مينفعش تستعملها الاساس فى صناعه صابون التواليت هى اصلا بيتم اضافتها كمحسنات علشان تدى المنتج ليونه وبياض اكثر ورغوه غنيه عموما لو كان عندك كميه كبيره خلاص ممكن تضيف على الخلطه ايزوبروبيل ميرسيل كدراير او تقدر تستعمل ستيارك اسيد او ملح ماغنسيوم لفاتى اسيد كل دول ممكن يساعدوا فى عمليه الجفاف والمره الجيه استعمل بالم اويل زيت نخيل نودلز وضيف عليه نسبه بسيطه من نودلز زيت جوز الهند لو مش متاح نودلز زيت النخيل استعمل اى زيت تكون فيه نسبه البالميتك اسيد عاليه وابقى بلغنى بالنتيجه .تحياتى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 يونيو 2014)

هذه وصفه نستخدمها لانتاج coconut soap bar - اساسها نودلز زيت جوز الهند +جلسرين +ستياريك اسيد+صوديوم سترات+فازلين+تتانيوم+كوكوميد بروبيل بيتيان ....الخ ووصفة اخرى اساسها نودلز زيت جوز الهند +صوديوم كربونات+ بوركس واضافات اخرى ونحولها بعد الدعك والتجانس الى مسحوق او soap chips ويباع على هذا الشكل .كل ذلك من قبيل المعلومات ليس الا ولم يجد علينا صاحب السؤال بتركيبته ولا بخطوات التصنيع حتى يكون الرأى افرب الى الصواب


----------



## dulcemohamed (6 يونيو 2014)

دايما التطبيق او المنتج المطلوب الوصول اليه والهدف من هذا المنتج محدد اساسى لاختيار التركيبه وطريقه التصنيع والمواد الخام الداخله فى عمليه الصناعه من ناحيه المنتج المطلوب هو منتج يمكن تشكيله الى قطع بحيث انه يكون به من الصلابه التى تمكننا من تشكيله وايضا مرن بما يسمح سهوله التشكيل والاهم انه يحقق نظافه ورغوه جيده .
لما نيجى نحول الكلام ده لعلم نجد اننا امام احتياج الى مواصفات فيزيائيه وكيميائيه محدده يبقى علشان نختار المواد الخام لازم تنطبق عليها الشروط السابقه لما جت الناس اشتغلت على الكلام ده علشان تحدد المواد الخام المطلوبه عملت قاعده معينه وقالت ان الزيوت التى تحتوى على سلاسل كربونيه من ١٦ كربونه الى ١٨ كربونه هى الاكفأ لتحقيق المطلوب.
طيب لما اتعمقوا اكتر فى الدراسه اكتشفوا ان فى عيوب فى هذه السلاسل انها صلبه بشكل اكبر مما هو مطلوب فتم دراسه اضافه مواد اخرى اليها بنسب اقل حتى تعطيها بعض المرونه المطلوبه فتم الكشف ان الزيوت التى تحتوى على سلاسل كربونيه من ١٢ كربونه الى ١٤ كربونه هى الاكفأ فى تحقيق هذا الهدف بالاضافه انها تعطى مميزات اخرى للمنتج من حيث الشكل او الرغوه او زيادة الذوبانيه.
يبقى الاصل ان كل الزيوت تنفع لو قدرت تعدل من مواصفتها لتحقيق الهدف المطلوب بس كمان الاختيار الامثل بيخليك توفر فى الوقت والمجهود والتكلفه الماديه وتوصل للمنتج المطلوب بنجاح .
بالتالى الاختيار الامثل لهذه الصناعه يكون هو زيوت النخيل او Tallow على حسب المتاح ودا بيكون بنسبة من ٦٠ - ٩٠ ٪ من التركيبه .
بيتم اضافه زيت جوز الهند او زيت بذره النخيل palm Kernal بنسبه ١٠ - ٤٠ ٪ لاعطاء مرونه للمنتج وتحسين من مواصفاته .
دا الاساس فى التركيبه بعد كده بيتم اضافه محسنات اخرى بيسموها superfatted soap يعنى تقدر تضيف مطريات او تقدر تضيف فرى فاتى اسيد الاضافات دى بتعمل تحسين للحجم وشكل الرغوه وكثافتها بالاضافه انها بتعادل اى بقايا للصودا الموجوده فى التركيبه ودى تقدر تضيفها فى مرحلة الخلط الاولى قبل عمليه التجفيف بنسبه تصل الى ٥ ٪ كحد اقصى .
بعد كده فى باقى الاضافات مواد حافظه لون عطور او اى محسنات اخرى تضيف للمنتج ميزه تنافسيه.
الهدف انى كتبت الكلام ده كله ان كل حاجه وراها علم وناس تعبت علشان توصله فالقصه مش شويه حاجات نخلطها مع بعض وخلاص فى منهجيه فى الشغل ونقدر نوصل لاى حاجه وباى امكانيات لو قدرنا نفهم الطريقه الصحيحه والاساسيات fundementals وبعدين من خلال الفهم ده نقدر نعدل عليها علشان تناسب امكانيتنا وتناسب المواد الخام المتاحه لنا .
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع . تحياتى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 يونيو 2014)

فى كل مره اكتب رد لقارئ الموقع - اصطدم بكلمه مكتوبه ( ابلغ عن اساءه ) وأقول هل من الممكن ان يصل الحوار فى موقع علمى الى ان يبلغ احدهم عن اساءه وعندما قرأت الرد تساءلت-كيف يكون وصف مكونات منتجات موجوده ولها اسمها ب( فالقصه مش شويه حاجات نخلطها مع بعض وخلاص​)
​ومع ذلك لقد تنازلت عن حقى ولن ابلغ عن الاساءة .


----------



## dulcemohamed (6 يونيو 2014)

فى المجال العلمى يكون هناك رد علمى اما من لا يمتلك الرد العلمى فيمكنه اجتزاء جمله من سياقها وشخصنه حديث لم يوجه له بالاساس للهروب من اعطاء رد علمى بالتالى الردود فى هذه الحاله مضيعه للوقت واهانه للعلم . تحياتى


----------



## zizomoka (12 يونيو 2014)

يا دماعه انا محتاج الماده الى بتخلى الالوان الباوودر متفصلش وترسب فى ورنيش الاكلادور الى هو اسمه الورنيش المعلق ارجوكم حد يعرفهالى وياريت يراسلنى فى رساله لان الموقع مش بيدى اشعار بالمشاركات الجديده عندى جزائكم الله خيرا


----------



## zizomoka (12 يونيو 2014)

ارجو من الساده الاعضاء مساعدتى انا اصنع اكلادور ولاكن عندى مشكله ان الالوان ترسب فى القاع وسمعت انه فيه ماده اسمها الشعبى معلق عشان تمنع الترسيب ده سواء للالوان الباودر او البرونزيه ارجوكم ساعدونى لانى انا فى مشكله كبير هبسبب الموضوع ده وجزائكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 يونيو 2014)

اذكر التركيبه وطرق التصنيع بالتفاصيل حتى اقف على سبب المشكله وقد اجد حلا لها- وان كان الشرح المفصل يكشف اسرار الشغل راسلنى على الميل .


----------



## عوض كريم (15 يونيو 2014)

اخ/ محمود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بعد شكري لحضرتك بمشاركاتك المتميزة ، ارجوا تزويدي بتركيبة "الواكس" جل كريم للشعر


----------



## zizoamr36 (15 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم اولا اشكركم جميعا هل من الممكن تزويدي بتركيبة الفازلين بالنسب بدقة و ايضا تركيبة الشحم المعدني على البارد و على الساخن و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 يونيو 2014)

جل كريم الشعر واكس - ما هى مهمته- تصفيف - تكييف - تثبيت - ....الخ - اعنى اذكر عائلته - فأنا لا اعرف الماركه.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 يونيو 2014)

بالنسبه لتركيبة الفازلين تصل الى 30 مكون - رجاء الايكون الرد قفل للباب - رجاء من القراء لمن لديه تركيبه ابسط من ذلك فليتقدم لتعم الفائده.
او نختار مجال آخر نقدر عليه.


----------



## عوض كريم (16 يونيو 2014)

الواكس مثبت - ولكن سعره ضعف سعر الجل العادي لوجود مادة الواكس فيه وهي اجنبية


----------



## عوض كريم (16 يونيو 2014)

إذا ممكن أخ محمود / تركيبة شامبو للشعر الدهني + للأطفال


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 يونيو 2014)

الشامبو للشعر الدهنى - شامبو نسبه الماده المنظفه فيه عاليه ومواده مختاره بحيث يتبقى حوالى 22% من الدهون المفرزه للشعر بعد الغسيل
اما الاطفال - اختار مواد التنظيف التى يقل فيها التهيج عن غيرها وتصلح لمن لديه ايضا حساسيه فى البشره- كلامى - شبه قواعد - لأننى لا اعرف تخصصك - هاوى- مبتدئ - صانع - خلفيتك كيمائى - محترف - .... وضح لو سمحت.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 يونيو 2014)

بالنسبه لمثبت الشعر - النوع الذى اعرفه وكنت انتجه للغير مكون من 11 مكون - ويصنع على اربع مراحل - وفى اربع اوعيه مختلفه - وبتدريب جيد حتى يصبح مثل الموجود فى السوق - اعنى حصولك على التركيبه لن يكون نهاية المطاف - لذا - دعوه لمن لديه تركيبه ابسط ومباشره ولا تحتاج لجهد التجريب - وجهد التدريب - للتقدم بما لديه لتعم الفائده.


----------



## عوض كريم (21 يونيو 2014)

*أخ/ محمود انا صانع مبتدئ 
بالنسبة لشامبو الاطفال هل المنظف (لوريل سلفات المغنيسيوم) موجود في غزة - واذا مش موجود ماذا يوضع مع (التكسابون )لجعله غير مؤثرة على عين الطفل 
او اذا تفضلت اعطني المكونات جميعها لشامبو الاطفال
*


----------



## عوض كريم (21 يونيو 2014)

اخ محمود / معلش اتحملني ولك الاجر عند الله 
ما هي 11 مكون ؟؟؟ والمراحل a-b-c-d
واترك الباقي علي 
فاني والله احب جهد التجارب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 يونيو 2014)

هذا الرد - ليس شخصى - ولكنه عام - منذ سنوات طويله جدا - فترة الصبا - أردت الحصول على تركيبه من خواجه بدون مقابل ( نطلق هذا الاسم على كل اجنبى ) - فرفض دهشا - نصحنى احدهم - قل له - يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ياخواجه- وذكاة العلم اخراجه- ورفضت .
فى كل بقاع العالم تجد مراكز التدريس عن بعد منتشره - بمقابل وليس بالقليل - وعنما دخلنا عالم الانتاج دفعنا الكثير جدا - فى مقابل هذه التركيبات - وطوال تعاملاتنا مع من يملكون حق المعرفه - لم اجد عبارات - يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك او ذكاه العلم اخراجه- ورأيى هذا تلبيس ليس فى محله.
استخدام احاديث او تعبيرات موجوده فى مجال ليس مجاله - عموما هذا ليس وقته - الهوايه ان تبدأ لا أن تقفز - نبدأ بالمباشر والبسيط ونجيده - لا بما آخر ما وصل اليه الاخرون دفعه واحده وبدون مقابل.


----------



## mido_lordship (23 يونيو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> هذا الرد - ليس شخصى - ولكنه عام - منذ سنوات طويله جدا - فترة الصبا - أردت الحصول على تركيبه من خواجه بدون مقابل ( نطلق هذا الاسم على كل اجنبى ) - فرفض دهشا - نصحنى احدهم - قل له - يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ياخواجه- وذكاة العلم اخراجه- ورفضت .
> فى كل بقاع العالم تجد مراكز التدريس عن بعد منتشره - بمقابل وليس بالقليل - وعنما دخلنا عالم الانتاج دفعنا الكثير جدا - فى مقابل هذه التركيبات - وطوال تعاملاتنا مع من يملكون حق المعرفه - لم اجد عبارات - يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك او ذكاه العلم اخراجه- ورأيى هذا تلبيس ليس فى محله.
> استخدام احاديث او تعبيرات موجوده فى مجال ليس مجاله - عموما هذا ليس وقته - الهوايه ان تبدأ لا أن تقفز - نبدأ بالمباشر والبسيط ونجيده - لا بما آخر ما وصل اليه الاخرون دفعه واحده وبدون مقابل.



واللي عاوز يبدأ من حيث وصل اليه الاخرون ايه المقااااابل ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 يونيو 2014)

لقد اتفقنا ان الموقع فى حدود الهواه - افكار بسيطه - تركيبات آمنه - أما مجال الانتاج لا ينفع معه التركيبات والمعلومات المجانيه الغير متكامله واحيانا غير دقيقه- تضر ولا تفيد - ولنقرأ ماشئنا من تجارب الاخرين وشكواهم- كلها تؤكد - لا انتاج مطابق وبدون مشاكل الا باتباع الطريق السليم.
اما من يريد ان يدخل مجال الانتاج - فعليه تحديد مجال الانتاج - امكانياته - هل سيدير الانتاج بنفسه ام الاستعانه بالآخرين- هل سيحصل على التركيبه وطريقة التصنيع ومتابعة التجارب عن بعد - ام بالتواجد - هل يصنف نفسه - صناعات متناهيه الصغر - صغيره - متوسطه .... الخ- 
لنفتح المجال لكل من يريد ان يطور نفسه من مرحلة الهوايه لمرحلة المنتج اى كان تصنيفه- ونفتح الباب ايضا لكل من يسطيع ان يتابع ويقدم الرأى الفنى 
وينقل مرحلة الهوايه الى مرحلة الاحتراف بمقابل- حدد طلبك وستجد من يتقدم وهم كثر.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 يونيو 2014)

توضيح للرأى السابق: مع افتراض مشروع صغير.
عندما تريد شراء ارض المشروع او تأجيرها أو حتى تأجير محل.......................................... ستدفع 
عندما تريد تجهيز المعدات ولو بسيطه ................................................................ ستدفع 
عندما تتفق مع الحد الادنى من العماله لمساعدتك فى الانتاج والتسويق ................................... ستدفع  
عند شراء المواد الخام ............................................................................ ستدفع 
عندما تريد التركيبه - اسرار الشغل - حق المعرفه - عندها يظهر - ذكاة العلم اخراجه - ويجعلة فى ميزان حسنلتك 
وسؤالى  لصاحب المشروع - عندما يظهر انتاجك - هل ستبيعه وتتكسب منه كوضع طبيعى - ام ستوزعه بالمجان تحت دعوى - يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك - وذكاة العلم اخراجه. الحصول على اشياء مجانيه - اتفهم مبرراته - ولكن لا يصح الا الصحيح.


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (10 يوليو 2014)

abeer3ly قال:


> طيب ما تساعدنى يا بشمهندس



اعملى السجل والبطاقه واشتراك الغرفه وعقد التصنيع وانا جاهز


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 يوليو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> توضيح للرأى السابق: مع افتراض مشروع صغير.
> عندما تريد شراء ارض المشروع او تأجيرها أو حتى تأجير محل.......................................... ستدفع
> عندما تريد تجهيز المعدات ولو بسيطه ................................................................ ستدفع
> عندما تتفق مع الحد الادنى من العماله لمساعدتك فى الانتاج والتسويق ................................... ستدفع
> ...


سيدي الفاضل / السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
قال صل الله عليه و سلم ( خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه ) و ليس معني اني تعبت في تحصيل العلم ان يتعب من يتعلم مني 
شيء طبيعي عندما يريد شخص ان يقيم مصنع حتي و ان كان صغير ان يحتاج الي عالم خبره في المجال و بالطبع ليس مجرد تركيبه انما التوجيه بدايه اختيار المكان المساحه .......الخ . ثم التركيبه و متابعتها و علاج المشاكل في التصنيع و كل هذا ليس بالمجان و انما بارقام قد تصل الي نسبه من المبيعات و هذا اتفهمه جيدا .... اما علي الموقع فمعظم السائلين اما هواه او يريدوا عمل منتج بالمنزل ( تحت بير السلم ) و اعتقد ان معظمهم خريجي جامعه و يريدوا شق طريقهم في الصخر و يسالون و يشتروا الخامات بالقطاعي من ش الجيش باضعاف ثمنها في الجمله هنا لا استطيع ان اطلب منه ثمن تركيبه يعملها في بيته ليتكسب منها قروش .... و الموضوع الذي نتناقش فيه الان انظر سيادتك لكاتبه الاستاذ مصطفي كم شرح و وصف و لم يمل و كم من الدعاء بالغيب وصل اليه و بدون مقابل تركيبات و اجابات و لكن لو ذهب انسان اليه و قاله عاوز اعمل مصنع و اشرف عليه فلابد ان يتقاضي اجر لذلك .
عذرا الباشمهندس / محمود فانا لا اقصد اي اساءه لسيادتك و اكن لك كل احترام و اعلم انك عالم بمجالك و لكن هذه وجهة نظري
مع خالص احترامي


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 يوليو 2014)

مصطفى الكيلانى قال:


> اعملى السجل والبطاقه واشتراك الغرفه وعقد التصنيع وانا جاهز


جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس و ادعو لك بطهر الغيب علي سعة صدرك و مساعدة الاخوه و الاجابه علي تساؤلاتهم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 يوليو 2014)

كنت لا أفضل الخوض فى هذه الامور ولكن لازالة اللبس أقول:
الحديث : خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه - هذا المتن اما السند سيدنا عثمان بن عفان عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم.
اما خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه - لامتن ولا سند. وهنا اللبس- ومن لديه متن وسند يذكره.
يشرح الحديث الصحيح - تعلم القرآن - احاديث - من يرد الله به خيرا يفقه فى الدين - افضل المشتغلين بالعلم هم المشتغلون بالقرآن.
اى ان كل الشروحات تعنى القرآن.
كل التركيبات الغير محميه ارسلها للكثير ممن يتصلوا بى عن طريق الميل بدون مقابل واحياتا اكتبها فى الموقع وكنت لا اود ذكر ذلك .
كل تعليقاتى كانت على التركيبات المحميه فهى لها قوانين ملزمه - اما باذن من مالكها الاصلى وبمقابل او تصنيع بمقابل .
طالما كان سؤال السائل فى الموقع فى حدود التركيبات الغير محميه - ستكون الاجابه مباشره.وغير ذلك أبدأ بالتنبيه والتعليق - لعلى اوضحت.


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 يوليو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> كنت لا أفضل الخوض فى هذه الامور ولكن لازالة اللبس أقول:
> الحديث : خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه - هذا المتن اما السند سيدنا عثمان بن عفان عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> اما خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه - لامتن ولا سند. وهنا اللبس- ومن لديه متن وسند يذكره.
> يشرح الحديث الصحيح - تعلم القرآن - احاديث - من يرد الله به خيرا يفقه فى الدين - افضل المشتغلين بالعلم هم المشتغلون بالقرآن.
> ...


الباشمهندس الفاضل / محمود 
اولا اشكر سيادتك علي تصحيح الحديث لي وجزاك الله كل خير علي هذا التصحيح و لكن هذا لايمنع ان يكون لمن لا يبخل بعلمه اجر من الله اسال الله ان تكون منهم و انا و جميع من لا يبخل بما رزقه الله العلم 
ثانيا اعتذر عن سوء فهمي فانا اتحدث عن التركيبات الغير محميه اما التركيبات المحميه فمعك كل الحق 
و اكرر شكري و اعتذاري فتقبل مني و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## وهيب ءءء (11 يوليو 2014)

السلام وعليكم اخواني ارجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على افضل تركيبه للجل الشعر وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 يوليو 2014)

كتبت تركيبه فى الموقع - مواد طبيعيه - آمنه-وممكنة التنفيذ بامكانيات بسيطه - للهواه والمبتدئين - ابحث عنها فى الموقع وقل لى رأيك.... فى انتظار الرد.


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (12 يوليو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> هذا الرد - ليس شخصى - ولكنه عام - منذ سنوات طويله جدا - فترة الصبا - أردت الحصول على تركيبه من خواجه بدون مقابل ( نطلق هذا الاسم على كل اجنبى ) - فرفض دهشا - نصحنى احدهم - قل له - يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ياخواجه- وذكاة العلم اخراجه- ورفضت .
> فى كل بقاع العالم تجد مراكز التدريس عن بعد منتشره - بمقابل وليس بالقليل - وعنما دخلنا عالم الانتاج دفعنا الكثير جدا - فى مقابل هذه التركيبات - وطوال تعاملاتنا مع من يملكون حق المعرفه - لم اجد عبارات - يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك او ذكاه العلم اخراجه- ورأيى هذا تلبيس ليس فى محله.
> استخدام احاديث او تعبيرات موجوده فى مجال ليس مجاله - عموما هذا ليس وقته - الهوايه ان تبدأ لا أن تقفز - نبدأ بالمباشر والبسيط ونجيده - لا بما آخر ما وصل اليه الاخرون دفعه واحده وبدون مقابل.



الوالد الكريم والأخ الكبير د . محمود حماد .. أرجو أن تكون فى تمام الصحه والعافيه .. بداية أقدر لحضرتك مجهودك الجليل فى هذه الموضوع فأنت و الأخ الكيميائى دولسى محمد قد سترتم عيوبنا وتقصيرنا تجاه الموضوع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم .. 

أختلف مع حضرتك كليا فى هذا المنشور .. بداية المستهدف من هذا الموضوع ليس الهاوى ولا من يرغب فى تصنيع مستحضرات تحت بير السلم ولكن المستهدف من هذا الموضوع هو الكيميائيين خريجى الكليات العلميه دارسى الكيمياء وعلى علم بالمواد وعندهم المقدرة على البحث عن مضار المواد وتأثيرها على صحتهم وصحة المستخدمين وقد يكون هذا هو سبب عدم ردى على بعض الإخوه ظنا منى أنهم غير متخصصين وليس لديهم الهمه على البحث والقراءه والاطلاع

هل تعلم د محمود أن هناك وظيفه فى كل شركات مستحضرات التجميل تدعى مسئول تسجيل " وهو الشخص المسئول عن ادارة عمليه تسجيل المنتج و فى الأغلب يكون الشخص خريج كليه علميه "

اعترف لسيادتكم بواسع الخبرة العلميه والعمريه ولكن اسمح لى أن اصحح لحضرتك ان الخواجه نفسه تغير .. وأصبح يعطى تركيبات ليستطيع بيع وتسويق ما ينتج من الخامات والمواد الأوليه .. فعالميا لم يصبح السر فى التركيبه ولكن فى طريقه تصنيع وتحديث وتطوير المواد الأوليه والمنافسين كثر .. وأنا بما انى اعمل فى المواد الخام " وهذا سبب اهمالى وتقصيرى فى المنتدى " الا اننى احتككت بكبرى مصانع التجميل فى مصر .. ولا اخفى على حضرتك ان الصورة القديمه للتركيبه السريه النوويه لم تعد موجوده .. المصانع تبدأ بالتركيبات الستاندرد وتضفى عليها التعديلات لتقليل التكلفه أو تنفذ التركيبات كما هى و تواصل المطورون فى البحث والتطوير فى المصانع مع موردى الخامات يكون فى منتهى الشفافيه لدرجه تصل ان وكلاء الشركات الاجنبيه يعرفون التركيبات بكل تفاصيلها و من السهل جدا احضار االخواجه ليحل مشاكل الانتاج بدون أى مقابل لانه فى النهايه مستفيد من بيع المواد الخام..

اما بخصوص ما اوردته حضرتك :

وطوال تعاملاتنا مع من يملكون حق المعرفه - لم اجد عبارات - يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك او ذكاه العلم اخراجه- ورأيى هذا تلبيس ليس فى محله.

​أولا لا يوجد من يملك حق المعرفه تماما ولكن يوجد اشخاص يعرفون أمورا ويجهلون أمورا اخرى فالبشر يكمل بعضهم بعضا و اصدق حضرتك تماما انك قد لم تلتقى بمن يعطى لوجه الله ولكن هذا لا ينفى وجوده .. فأنا أعلم اشخاص لا يبخلون بأى معلومات عندهم ويحتسبون اعطائهم للمعلومات لمن يستحق صدقه جاريه .. فممكن معلومه تكون سبب فى توفير فرصه عمل لشخص أو اكثر فجملة حضرتك " ورأيى هذا تلبيس ليس فى محله " لهى اهانه وسوء ظن بالأخرين وتدفعنى لأن اسأل حضرتك : لماذا تكتب وتتفاعل فى هذا الموضوع ان كنت تعتقد ما تقول ؟ 

اما بخصوص البدايه لا القفز فما تعلمناه ان أفضل شىء هو البدء من حيث انتهى الأخرون وده يفتح باب الاطلاع على ما فعله الأخرون


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 يوليو 2014)

فى فترة الصبا كنت انظر الى مناظرات العقاد وطه حسين ومشايخ الازهر الأجلاء وحتى الأمه الاربعه وغيرهم فى كتب التراث - كنت اقرأ واتابع والهث
خوفا من تناثر عبارات العتاب الغاضبه هنا وهناك- وتعلمت الدرس - ان أقصر فترة الخلاف حتى ولو على حسابى - فلا أضمن مستوى كل قارئ متابع- فالخلافات فى الرأى لا يجب ان يأخذ مننا كل هذا المجهود.
فى اثناء احدى الحوارات الحاده -هنا فى المنتدى - وجدت من يقطع علينا صارخا - ياجماعه انا عايز كيت وكيت -يقصد تركيبه - و- ياجماعه انا عندى مشكله وعايز الحل - ساعتها تنبهت ان القارئ المتابع لا يعنيه خلافات الرأى وبالتالى يجب ان نحد من التوسع فى الخلاف فلا يمكن ان نتطابق او نتناسخ.


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (12 يوليو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> كتبت تركيبه فى الموقع - مواد طبيعيه - آمنه-وممكنة التنفيذ بامكانيات بسيطه - للهواه والمبتدئين - ابحث عنها فى الموقع وقل لى رأيك.... فى انتظار الرد.


د محمود السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ارجو الا يكون الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضيه فسيادتك انسان ذو خلق و عالم و نكن لك كل احترام و توقير
لقد بحثت عن التركيبه و للاسف لم اجدها ارجو سعادتك ان تخبرني عن مكانها مثلا الصناعات الصغيره موضوع كذا لتسهل علي البحث اما عن رائي فلابد ان تكون ممتازه لانها من عالم و خبير 
مع خالص تحياتي و احترامي


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (12 يوليو 2014)

مصطفى الكيلانى قال:


> الوالد الكريم والأخ الكبير د . محمود حماد .. أرجو أن تكون فى تمام الصحه والعافيه .. بداية أقدر لحضرتك مجهودك الجليل فى هذه الموضوع فأنت و الأخ الكيميائى دولسى محمد قد سترتم عيوبنا وتقصيرنا تجاه الموضوع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ..
> 
> أختلف مع حضرتك كليا فى هذا المنشور .. بداية المستهدف من هذا الموضوع ليس الهاوى ولا من يرغب فى تصنيع مستحضرات تحت بير السلم ولكن المستهدف من هذا الموضوع هو الكيميائيين خريجى الكليات العلميه دارسى الكيمياء وعلى علم بالمواد وعندهم المقدرة على البحث عن مضار المواد وتأثيرها على صحتهم وصحة المستخدمين وقد يكون هذا هو سبب عدم ردى على بعض الإخوه ظنا منى أنهم غير متخصصين وليس لديهم الهمه على البحث والقراءه والاطلاع
> 
> ...


الاستاذ الفاضل /مصطفي السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ارجو لن تكون في احسن صحه و اسعد حال
الحقيقه انا مجالي ليس مستحضرات التجميل و لكني استمتعت جدا بموضوع سيادتك و استفدت منه جدا حتي علي سبيل المعلومات العامه فانا جيولوجي و اعمل بمجال الخامات الاوليه الناتجه من عمليات التعدين و التي تستخدم في المصانع كمواد كيمائيه و اشعر بالظلم الواقع علي الخريجين حديثي التخرج لعدم توافر فرص عمل و اعرف انه بمساعدتهم علي البدايه ممكن ان ينجحوا و يستمروا و لي تجربه لطالب خريج فنون جميله و عمل مشروع صغير من منزله و اليوم بسم الله ماشاء الله اصبح صاحب مصنع و اعلم ان مساعده الناس لها اجر عظيم لذا ممكن ان احسد سيادتك علي العلم الذي تقدمه للمساعده بدون مقابل ( و هذا حسد مسموح به شرعا ) اما بالنسبه للتركيبات فاصبحت معظمها متاح كما اشرت سيادتك و لكن هناك القليل فقط الذي عليه حمايه و لكن مع الوقت يصبح متاح او بفكه بالهندسه العكسيه
و اكرر شكري لسيادتك و دعائي لك ان يزيدك الله من فضله و ان يجازيك خير الجزاء
مع خالص تحياتي لسيادتك


----------



## nawader (27 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم انا عندي مصنع صابون فندقي جديد واريد معادلة عمل صابون تواليت الفنادق الذي يحضر من نودلز الصابون. 

يا ريت لو تفيدنا بخبرتك بمعادلة صابون صلب وجامد لا يتكسر

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## زهرة الرمان الاردن (30 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي اكثر من استفسار انا جديده بهاذا المجال
اولا ما هي الماده الفعاله التي تستخدم في كريمات منع تشقق القدمين

ثانيا عندي مشكله في تصنيع اللوشن العادي احيانا يكون هنالك عدة خلطات منها ما يحتوي على مكثفات (لزيادة التماسك) ومنها ما يعتمد فقط على المستحلبات 

كيف اميز بينهم

هناك وصفه للوشن تستخدم lanette N + emulgin B + cutina GMS + water +paraffine oil + glycerin + stearic acid

ما هي الماده التي تعطي كثافه وقوام لللوشن فيها ولماذا تستخدم كل ماده 


الرجاء افادتي وشكرا


----------



## هانئ الجمل (20 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر للإخوة الكرام القائمين على المنتدى والسادة الأعضاء
ومزيد من الشكر للسادة اصحاب الخبرات على سبيل النثال لا الحصر
( الأستاذ مصطفى الكيلانى .. الأستاذ محمود فتحى حماد .. المهندس
المهدى بكر .. المهندس أحمد عثمان .. وكثير ولكن هذا ما فى الذاكرة الآن )
ولى سؤال وأرجو أن يسمح وقتكم بالرد عليه
أنا صيدلى .. وكنت باشترى قاعدة كريم من شركة إيفا إسمها eva base
ودى قاعدة كريم وتقريبا اوقفوا انتاجها فكيف يمكن تحضير قاعدة كريم مشابهه ؟
برجاء كتابة المواد المستخدمة والنسب أو الكميات وطريقة التحضير
وشكرا لكم جميعا​


----------



## nahhal (6 أكتوبر 2014)

نريد الاسماء التجارية للمواد الكيميائية الداخلة فى صناعة المنظفات والكوزمتكس وشكرا


----------



## ابو زيادالمصرى (30 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخوكم فى الله ابو زياد ايمن جديد فى المنتدى اريد من اخواتى انى يفيدونى فى كيفية تثبيت العصر فى الشور جيل وانواع العطور المستخدمة فى الشور جيل والشامبو


----------



## ابو زيادالمصرى (30 أكتوبر 2014)

اخى مصطفى بارك الله فيك ونفع الامة بعلمك اا متابعك منذ فترة واريد ان استفيد من علمك انا بقوم بعمل معمل صغير لعمل الشور جيل والشامبوواريد منك النصيحة


----------



## fady_ghaly (5 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا على الرد 
وهل نفس المواد لو انا بدى اعمل هلام او جل كمادة حامله لمادة فعاله ليس جل للشعر ؟؟


----------



## hamo_smsm (11 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ......
كنت محتاج من حضرتك تركيبة المانيكير العادى اى الكحلى والاسلامى ...... اكون شاكر


----------



## mohamed sigma (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكرا دزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا*



dulcemohamed قال:


> فى المجال العلمى يكون هناك رد علمى اما من لا يمتلك الرد العلمى فيمكنه اجتزاء جمله من سياقها وشخصنه حديث لم يوجه له بالاساس للهروب من اعطاء رد علمى بالتالى الردود فى هذه الحاله مضيعه للوقت واهانه للعلم . تحياتى




شكرا دزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed sigma (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكرا دزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا*



احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> سيدي الفاضل / السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> قال صل الله عليه و سلم ( خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه ) و ليس معني اني تعبت في تحصيل العلم ان يتعب من يتعلم مني
> شيء طبيعي عندما يريد شخص ان يقيم مصنع حتي و ان كان صغير ان يحتاج الي عالم خبره في المجال و بالطبع ليس مجرد تركيبه انما التوجيه بدايه اختيار المكان المساحه .......الخ . ثم التركيبه و متابعتها و علاج المشاكل في التصنيع و كل هذا ليس بالمجان و انما بارقام قد تصل الي نسبه من المبيعات و هذا اتفهمه جيدا .... اما علي الموقع فمعظم السائلين اما هواه او يريدوا عمل منتج بالمنزل ( تحت بير السلم ) و اعتقد ان معظمهم خريجي جامعه و يريدوا شق طريقهم في الصخر و يسالون و يشتروا الخامات بالقطاعي من ش الجيش باضعاف ثمنها في الجمله هنا لا استطيع ان اطلب منه ثمن تركيبه يعملها في بيته ليتكسب منها قروش .... و الموضوع الذي نتناقش فيه الان انظر سيادتك لكاتبه الاستاذ مصطفي كم شرح و وصف و لم يمل و كم من الدعاء بالغيب وصل اليه و بدون مقابل تركيبات و اجابات و لكن لو ذهب انسان اليه و قاله عاوز اعمل مصنع و اشرف عليه فلابد ان يتقاضي اجر لذلك .
> عذرا الباشمهندس / محمود فانا لا اقصد اي اساءه لسيادتك و اكن لك كل احترام و اعلم انك عالم بمجالك و لكن هذه وجهة نظري
> مع خالص احترامي



شكرا دزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (22 نوفمبر 2014)

المستحضرات التجميل قائمه اساسا علي تصبن الاحماض الدهنيه بنسبة 28%


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (26 نوفمبر 2014)

:20:شكر لهذه المعلومات القيمه:20:


----------



## نيوتروني (21 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اعمل صابون منزلي عن طريق برش الصابون العادي ومن ثم اضيف اليه منقوع اعشاب مثل البابونج والخزامى واضيف اليه بعض الزيوت مثل زيت السمسم واضعه على نار فاتره ومن ثم اصبه بقوالب وانتضره الى ان يجف وبالحقيقة يكون الصابون جيد من ناحية نعومة البشرة ولكن المشكلة التي تواجهني هي عند جفاف الصابون يصغر حجمه بمقدار كبير ويتشوه شكله 
كيف يمكنني حل هذه المشكله جزاكم الله خير؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (20 يناير 2015)

*نرجو من حضرتك الاسماء التجاريه لانني عند سؤال التجار عن الاسماء العلميه لا يعرفوها*


----------



## سرطة (30 يناير 2015)

مرحبا انا عضو جيدي ارجو الرد على اسئلتي انا بحاجة لاسم كريم طبي او خلطة طبية لعلاج السواد الشديدي عند الرقبة


----------



## سرطة (31 يناير 2015)

ما شاء الله عليك يا استاذنا مصطفى الكيلاني انا معجبة بمواضيعك ومتابعة لكل مشاركاتك القيمة












شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا لك


----------



## سرطة (3 فبراير 2015)

الى السيد مصطفلى الكيلاني اولا تحية لكل ذوي علم مثلك 
ربما لم تعد تتصفح المنتدى اتمنى عليك ان تجيب على اسالتي وشكر خاص لك واتمنى عودتك للرد


----------



## رافت ماهر (13 مارس 2015)

برجا طريقه تصنيع الاكلادور


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 مارس 2015)

كريمات التفتيح تحتوى على مادة الهيدروكينون من 1الي2% مما قد يسبب هياج للبشرة الحساسة ولذلك اتجه العالم المحترم الان لتجنب استخدامها وتم استبدالها بالالفا اربيوتين كبديل امن لتفتيح البشرة. وممكن اضافتها بنفس النسبة على اى كريم بشرة عادى .او شراء اى كريم تفتيح يحتوى عليها والانواع كتير بالاسواق


----------



## ساره بدر (7 أبريل 2015)

مشكور


----------



## محمد الشيمي7474 (8 أبريل 2015)

مجهود رائع


----------



## عبدالله جمال صلاح (2 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (18 يونيو 2015)

:20:​


----------



## عبدالرحمن مياس (21 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
انا اصنع كريمات من شمع النحل وشمع البرافين ماهي النسب المعقوله بين النوعين
ثانيا ماهي الماده التي تعطي الكريم لونه الابيض الحليبي؟
شكرا لكم


----------



## دعاء صوابى (30 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله لكم جميعا 
احاول من فتره صناعه الكريمات و اللوشن الطبيعى و التحدى امامى ان يكون فعلا طبيعى مش مهم بقى طريقه قديمه و لا تراجع للماضى 
للاسف bee wax فاشل تماما معايا ك emulisifire. محتاجه راى نهائى فى نوع تانى طبيعى و اسمه الدارج و اجيبه منين 
و سؤال 
هو e-wax عباره عن ايه 
و كمان. Btms. ايه هو و هل له بديل طبيعى بنفس تاثيره الكريمى الملطف


----------



## دعاء صوابى (30 يوليو 2015)

استاذ مصطفى الكيلانى 
جزاك الله كل الخير 
باحاول ابعت لحضرتك رساله عالخاص مش عارفه


----------



## دعاء صوابى (30 يوليو 2015)

استاذ مصطفى الكيلانى 
جزاك الله كل الخير 
باحاول ابعت لحضرتك رساله عالخاص مش عارفه


----------



## مهند هندسة (6 أغسطس 2015)

مصطفى الكيلانى قال:


> إقتبست فكره هذا الموضوع من الزميل هانى عزام... فى موضوع أطلب تركيبه تصلك فى خلال 24 ساعه ووجدت إن الموضوع يشمل مجال المنظفات لذلك أردت تطبيق نفس الفكره فى مجال مستحضرات التجميل..فأى عضو يرغب فى تركيبه نرجو ان يرسلها ونوافيه بيها إن شاء الله


.................................................................
استاذ مصطفى الكيلاني المحترم 

ارجو منك اعطائي القاعدة الاساسية في تصنيع الكريم وذلك لأني امتلك خبرة في استخلاص المواد الطبية من الاعشاب الطبيعية واريد اضافة هذه المستخلصات لقاعدة الكريم وتحويل المستخلصات المائية والزيتية من مستخلصات الى كريمات 
كما ارجو اعطائي النسب وطريقة التحضير وماهي المواد الحافظة للطور الزيتي والطور المائي
ولك جزيل الشكر والامنتنان


----------



## M_K_O (14 أكتوبر 2015)

الساده الافاضل مع كامل الاحترام للموضوع تصفحت جزء كبير منه ابحث عن مكان بيع المواد الكيماويه هل هي شارع الجيش فقط 
مع العلم انى لست من القاهره ولا اعلم كيفية الوصول اليها 

وابحث عن ماده PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil
وهل هي ethoxylated fatty alcohol

كما ابحث عن 
Polyoxyethylene Glycol Fatty Acid Ester

Polyoxyethylene Alkyl Ether


Polyoxyethylene Alkyl Ether

وكلهم nonanionic بسايه موجود وموجود في صورة ايه هو دا الى مش عارفه عن السوق
رجاء المساعده


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

رائعععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## emarketera (27 ديسمبر 2015)

اذا تكرمت .. كريم فرد الشعر مثل جلات اللي في الاسواق


----------



## marmar malak (2 مارس 2016)

هل تركيبه الكريم المرطب اللي حضرتك زكرتها تنفع تكون بادي لوشن


----------



## marmar malak (2 مارس 2016)

ما هو ad40


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (15 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم 

لا أنصح بتركيبة الجلات حيث أنها قائمة على استخدام الفورمالين فى فرد الشعر وهو ماده خطرة جدا ومسببه للسرطان .. أنصحك باستخدام البروتينات كالكيراتين وبروتين جنين القمح و بروتين الصويا مع استخدام ماده كيميائية اقل ضررا من الفورمالين لفتح الشعره والسماح للبروتين بدخول الشعرة ومن المواد المشهورة الأن هى مادة الجليوكزيليك اسيد Glyoxylic acid 50% 



emarketera قال:


> اذا تكرمت .. كريم فرد الشعر مثل جلات اللي في الاسواق


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (15 مايو 2016)

ممكن الإسم كامل ؟؟



marmar malak قال:


> ما هو ad40


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (15 مايو 2016)

اللوشن من الناحيه الفيزيائية اقل لزوجة من الكريم 



marmar malak قال:


> هل تركيبه الكريم المرطب اللي حضرتك زكرتها تنفع تكون بادي لوشن


----------



## wael_QWE (25 مايو 2016)

مشكور


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (21 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم 

اهلا وسهلا اخى الكريم

بخصوص PEG - 40 Hydrogenated Castor oil ممكن تلاقيه فى السوق بإسم ALPICARE COH 40 من انتاج شركة لامبرتى ايطاليا أو Chremophor RH 40 من انتاج شركة باسف ويوجد منشأ هندى معروف عند التجار بإسم H40 ولكن لا انصحك بشراؤه

اما ال Ethoxylated fatty alcohol فهى ليست مادة واحده ولكنها مجموعه او فئة او تصنيف من المركبات مثل الفول والبازلاء يطلق عليهم اسم البقوليات .. 
ال ethoxylated fatty alcohol هى عبارة عن ال fatty alcohol ومثال لها lauryl alc أو stearyl alc أو cetyl alc أو oleyl alc وتم عمل عملية Ethoxylation لها اى بكل بساطه تم ادخال مجموعات ايثيلين اوكسايد للfatty alc أو ال fatty acid .

بخصوص ال Polyoxyethylene Alkyl Ether هى أيضا مجموعه من المركبات ستختلف بناءا على ماهيه مجموعه الألكيل الموجوده فى المركب وعدد مجموعات الايثيلين اوكسايد الداخله فى المركب
يعنى مثلا Polyoxyethylene-4 lauryl ether هو laureth-4 . اعتقد انه غير متوافر للبيع فى السوق وتقوم الشركات باستيراده مباشرة
polyoxy ethylene - 20 cetyl Ether هو Ceteareth 20 موجود فى السوق بإسم ROLFOR 20 (لامبرتى) أو Emulgin B2 (باسف)
polyoxy ethylene - 25 cetyl Ether هو Ceteareth 25 موجود فى السوق بإسم ROLFOR 25 (لامبرتى) أو Emulgin B3 (باسف)

وكذلك الحال بخصوص ال PEG Fatty acid ester هتلاقى فى السوق PEG 100 Stearate/Glyceryl Stearate باسم 
TEGOCARE 165 من انتاج شركة EVONIK GOLGSHMITH GmbH
TEWAX TC 65 من انتاج شركة LAMBERTI 
ARLACEL 165 من انتاج شركة CRODA

لكن PEG 100 Stearate لوحده بدون الجلسريل ستيرات لم اجدها فى السوق منتشرة 




M_K_O قال:


> الساده الافاضل مع كامل الاحترام للموضوع تصفحت جزء كبير منه ابحث عن مكان بيع المواد الكيماويه هل هي شارع الجيش فقط
> مع العلم انى لست من القاهره ولا اعلم كيفية الوصول اليها
> 
> وابحث عن ماده PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil
> ...


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (21 يونيو 2016)

مهند هندسة قال:


> .................................................................
> استاذ مصطفى الكيلاني المحترم
> 
> ارجو منك اعطائي القاعدة الاساسية في تصنيع الكريم وذلك لأني امتلك خبرة في استخلاص المواد الطبية من الاعشاب الطبيعية واريد اضافة هذه المستخلصات لقاعدة الكريم وتحويل المستخلصات المائية والزيتية من مستخلصات الى كريمات
> ...



لا يوجد قاعدة اساسيه للكريم يمكن أن تحمل المستخلصات المائية والزيوت العطريه بشكل مطلق ولكن يتم اختيار ايمالسفاير أو اثنان بناء على نوع الزيوت المطلوب استحلابها فى الكريم و ما يسمى ب HLB لها

لغير المتخصصين يفضل استخدام مركب جاهز له القدره على استحلاب نسبة معينه من الزيوت فى الماء وهذا المركب يكون عبارة عن مجموعه من عوامل الاستحلاب لها HLB متفاوته والشركة المنتجه لها تعطيك ما يفيد ان نسبه كذا من هذا المركب يمكنها أن تستحلب نسبه كذا من الزيوت ومثال على ذلك

VISCOLAM AT 100 P 
(Sodium Polyacryloyldimethyl Taurate & Hydrogenated Polydecene & Trideceth-10)

الشركة المنتجة لهذا الخليط توصى بأن 2% منه يمكنه استحلاب 20% من الطور الزيتى فى 80% من الطور المائى

اقترح عليك تركيبه مبسطه :

VISCOLAM AT 100 P 2%
Cetyl Stearyl Alc 3%
زيوت 20%
75% ماء


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (21 يونيو 2016)

نيوتروني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا اعمل صابون منزلي عن طريق برش الصابون العادي ومن ثم اضيف اليه منقوع اعشاب مثل البابونج والخزامى واضيف اليه بعض الزيوت مثل زيت السمسم واضعه على نار فاتره ومن ثم اصبه بقوالب وانتضره الى ان يجف وبالحقيقة يكون الصابون جيد من ناحية نعومة البشرة ولكن المشكلة التي تواجهني هي عند جفاف الصابون يصغر حجمه بمقدار كبير ويتشوه شكله
> كيف يمكنني حل هذه المشكله جزاكم الله خير؟؟؟؟؟



لا أدرى .. هبحث لحضرتك عن حل


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (21 يونيو 2016)

زهرة الرمان الاردن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي اكثر من استفسار انا جديده بهاذا المجال
> اولا ما هي الماده الفعاله التي تستخدم في كريمات منع تشقق القدمين
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 

بخصوص مادة تعالج تشقق القدمين هناك اكتر من مادة : اللانولين (منشأه حيوانى من صوف الخراف والخنازير ) - الفازلين (منشأه بترولى ) - الجلسرين (منشأه نباتى من نخيل الزيت ) - لاكتات صوديوم .....الخ 

البعض يستخدم اللاكتيك اسيد فى التقشير أولا (ازالة الطبقة الميته ) ثم يتم التتابع باستخدام كريمات مرطبه حتى لا يتحرشف الجلد 

الجلسرين من المواد الممتازة لترطيب الجلد وعيوبه انه من الصعب استخدامه فى صورته المركزه ولكن هناك من المواد التى تعمل على تغليظ الجلسرين وتحويله من الصورة السائله لصورة الجيل واليكى هه التركيبه البسيطه لعمل 100 كجم جلسرين جيل

جلسرين 96كجم
مونوبروبلين جليكول 2كجم
فيسكولام 2 كجم
عطر 0.5 كجم
لون حسب الرغبه

ويمكنك اضافه السكر لهذه التركيبه وحذف المونوبروبلين جليكول وعمل جيل مساج للقدمين بالسكر كسكراب

فيسكولام 2 كجم
جلسرين 98 كجم
عطر 0.5 كجم
لون حسب الرغبه


----------



## mrmr mero (19 أكتوبر 2016)

لو سمحت كنت عاوزه اعرف تركيبه البودره المائيه ضروري جدااااااااا


----------



## mrmr mero (19 أكتوبر 2016)

ياريت حضرتك تقولي علي تركيبه البودره المائيه من فضلك


----------



## mrmr mero (19 أكتوبر 2016)

ياريت حضرتك تقولي علي تركيبه البودره المائيه من فضلك استاذ fathy hamza


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (20 نوفمبر 2016)

بالتوفيق 



دعاء صوابى قال:


> بارك الله لكم جميعا
> احاول من فتره صناعه الكريمات و اللوشن الطبيعى و التحدى امامى ان يكون فعلا طبيعى مش مهم بقى طريقه قديمه و لا تراجع للماضى
> للاسف bee wax فاشل تماما معايا ك emulisifire. محتاجه راى نهائى فى نوع تانى طبيعى و اسمه الدارج و اجيبه منين
> و سؤال
> ...


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (20 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم

حضرتك ممكن تستخدم 
TEWAX TC 65 3%
ROLFOR HT 25 2%
Stearic acid 1%
PARAFFIN OIL 12%
IPM 1%
Sod. methyl paraben 0.25
propyl paraben 0.25


وحضرتك ممكن تستخدم التركيبه دى على البارد لو بتحمل مواد فعاله ممكن تتضرر بالتسخين

VISCOLAM AT 100 P 2%
oil phase (any oils you want ) 20%
preservative 0.5%
water up to 100%




هانئ الجمل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل الشكر للإخوة الكرام القائمين على المنتدى والسادة الأعضاء
> ومزيد من الشكر للسادة اصحاب الخبرات على سبيل النثال لا الحصر
> ( الأستاذ مصطفى الكيلانى .. الأستاذ محمود فتحى حماد .. المهندس
> ...


----------



## مصري حلو (27 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا ليك باشمهندس مصطفى على معلوماتك الجميلة​


----------



## mohammedrady (1 يناير 2017)

معلمومات مفيدة جدا ........... استاذ مصطفى 
ممكن رقم التليفون للاستشارة فى مجال مستحضرات التجميل شكرا


----------



## en/mohamed saber (14 مارس 2017)

أمين نصار قال:


> الأخت الفاضلة jumana_mam
> بالنسبة لاستفساراتك اليك الرد التالى
> 1- كمية الماء فى التحضيرة السابقة والتى ذكرتها انا هى 0.6 لتر وليست 6 لتر.
> 2- شمع الاستيارك ( لانت 16 ) وليس ستريك اسيد ( ملح ليمون ) .
> ...



يرجى العلم أن الانيت 16 هو شمع البلسم وان حمض الاستيارك هو حمض الشمع


----------



## en/mohamed saber (14 مارس 2017)

*استفسار*



Teknovalley قال:


> أختي الفاضلة ...
> أولاً: الايديتا edta و تركيبها الكيميائي حمض اثيلين ثنائي أمين رباعي الخليك وهي مادة وظيفتها الاساسية في التركيبة هي ازالة عسر الماء و عدم تكوين ترسبات ملحية في الخلطة.
> ثانياً: المكونات لعمل 10 كيلو كما يلي
> تكسابون 1.2 كج (16 جنيه للكيلو)
> ...



ad40 ما هى وعبارة عن أية ارجوا الرد


----------



## dada.aroo (1 أبريل 2017)

السلام عليكم
اولا شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع
ثانيا انا محتاجه بديل طبيعي لمشتقات الباربين لحفظ خلطاتي الطبيعيه وكريما للبشره لفترات تتراوح بين شهرين الي 3شهور


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (21 يونيو 2017)

dada.aroo قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع
> ثانيا انا محتاجه بديل طبيعي لمشتقات الباربين لحفظ خلطاتي الطبيعيه وكريما للبشره لفترات تتراوح بين شهرين الي 3شهور



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اختيار المادة الحافظة من المهام المرهقة جدا لمعظم منتجى ومصنعى مستحضرات التجميل وهى مثل وصف الطبيب للمضاد الحيوى المناسب للمريض .. قد يستخدم الطبيب مضاد حيوى واسع المجال فيؤدى الى اضرار واعراض جانبيه وتكمن خبرة وحكمة الطبيب فى اختيار المضاد المناسب الذى يعطى النتيجه المطلوبه بأقل اضرار واعراض جانبيه

والمثل بالمثل فى اختيار المواد الحافظة .. قد نستخدم مواد حافظه قوية جدا تحفظ المستحضر لعشر سنوات من الخراب ولكن تسبب الحكه والامراض الجلدية لمستخدمى المستحضر

- الكائنات التى تسبب خراب مستحضر التجميل أما تكون بكتريا (بنوعيها موجبة وسالبة صبغة جرام ) - فطريات أو خمائر 
لعمل نظام فعال Preservative System لابد أن يكون مقاوم بشكل جيد لل4 مسببات لخراب المستحضرات 
- لنعلم ايضا ان الحفظ فى درجات حراره بارده قد يقلل من نسبة خراب المستحضر بالبكتريا لكن يزيد من احتمالية خرابة بالفطريات
لذلك لابد لحفظ مستحضر ان نكون على درايه بسيطه بالميكروبات المحيطه و نسب احمالها 

بعتذر عن الاسهاب فى الطرح ولكن هذا الامر من الامور الهامه جدا التى يجب ان يراعيها كل منتج

بوجه عام لاختيار مادة حافظة لتركيبة مستحضر تجميل لابد ان يدور فى الذهن عدة اسئلة والاجابة عنهم لسهولة الوصول للنظام الجيد لحفظ التركيبة 

السؤال الأول 
هل تريدى ان تكون تركيبتك 

- خاليه من الفورمالدهايد فقط
- خالية من الفورمالدهايد + البرابينات
-خاليه من الفورمالدهايد + البرابينات + الفينوكسى ايثانول 

ثانى سؤال : 
ما شكل التركيبة : تركيبة مائية - تركيبة بها مواد منظفة - تركيبة مستحلبة - تركيبة زيتيه - تركيبة صلبة ؟؟

ثالث سؤال : 
ما درجة الحموضه للتركيبة النهائية

رابع سؤال 
درجه الحراره المتوقعه ان يتم حفظ المستحضر بها 

بعد اجابة هذه الاربعة اسئلة يمكننا اقتراح مجموعه من المواد الحافظه للتركيبة


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (21 يونيو 2017)

mrmr mero قال:


> ياريت حضرتك تقولي علي تركيبه البودره المائيه من فضلك



حضرتك تقصدى بالبودرة المائية ال Foundation ؟؟


----------



## amjadbahry (3 أغسطس 2017)

أرجو الافادة في طريقة صنع كريم البشرة


----------



## Ayman_012 (19 ديسمبر 2017)

ممكن اعرف النسب المقررة للمواد المصرحه في تركيبات الشاور جيل


----------



## عمر المناصير (8 فبراير 2018)

تحياتي استاذ مصطفى 
ما هي الماده البديله للسيمسول/
NP9/Nonylphenol ethoxlate9
في تركيبة مزيل الزيوت والشحوم من الملابس
1-سيمسول 20%
2-بيوتيل جليكول 5.5%
3-ايثلين جليكول 1.5%
4-داي ايثلين جليكول 3%
هل من المكن استخدام fatty acid بدلا منها وعلى اي نسبه
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 فبراير 2018)

ما هي الماده البديله للسيمسول/
........​استأذن فى المشاركه بالرد

البديل يمكن تصنيعه - لو لديك سابق التعامل مع المواد - علما بأن ما تسأل عنه متوفر .
التركيبه التى ذكرتها - نعم هى تزيل الدهون - ولكنها مكلفه للغايه - ولا تستطيع تسويقها ولا تنافس بها .
وهى معده لغرض آخر
ابحث عن تركيبه اخرى اقتصاديه .​​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 فبراير 2018)

أرجو الافادة في طريقة صنع كريم البشرة​

استأذن فى اضافة الرد
الكريمات 8 اقسام
تنظيف - تدليك - مرطب - ليلى - مطرى - اساس - متلاشى - واقى - لكل المناسبات
فى صفحة بين اهتمامات القراء ... والتركيبات الحديثه - بعض التركيبات المفيده


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 فبراير 2018)

ممكن اعرف النسب المقررة للمواد المصرحه في تركيبات الشاور جيل​عادة النسب المقرره - تقررها المواصفات القياسيه
ولكنها تشير الى الحد الادنى دائما ( على الا تقل عن ... )
وبالتالى اتبع التركيبات الموثقه - عمليه ولا تخالف المواصفه​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 فبراير 2018)

المزيد من تركيبات التجميل - على
http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/

وفى صفحة بين اهتمامات القراء . والتركيبات الحديثه


----------

